# Billet Box Mod (BB)



## Rob Fisher

Opening a thread for the Billet Box mod with some pictures.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Looks interesting @Rob Fisher 
Is this an all in one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Wow they look nice!

I'm guessing MTL devices Rob? I wouldn't like the restriction that comes with a unique tank.

I see there is an adapter for Kangertech's OCC coils, does it come with any RBA option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks interesting @Rob Fisher
> Is this an all in one?



Yes Hi Ho @Silver... you can get various goodies for it and different atties... one of which is the Hellfire Exocet atty... the problem like all the HE stuff is trying to get your paws on one... I'm hoping to get a Billet Box around the middle of the month and I was fast on the draw yesterday and managed to secure an Exocet! Just paid for it a few minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Wow they look nice!
> 
> I'm guessing MTL devices Rob? I wouldn't like the restriction that comes with a unique tank.
> 
> I see there is an adapter for Kangertech's OCC coils, does it come with any RBA option?



I think it handles MTL and Lung no problem @Stosta... and yes there is an adapter for different types of commercial coils and it most certainly has RBA options.. the best of which is the Hellfire Exocet!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Big fan, great concept.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Billet box has been around for a while and its evolved quite a bit! use to be pwm with an adjustable pot. I remember watching Todd do a review on the Diver which was a rebuildable cartomizer style atty. Thats right, it used a carto. Must be 3yrs ago or more.

Edit: found a pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> The Billet box has been around for a while and its evolved quite a bit! use to be pwm with an adjustable pot.



Yip they are at Version 4b now... and it seems to be a pretty sought after device...


----------



## hands

This mod has always caught my eye. They customize these with panels and buttons and make them look fantastic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having had experience in Woodvil buys and the excitement etc I thought I was prepared for the Billet Box sale today... well they sold out in under 30 seconds! I managed to get one I wanted into my basket and by the time I got to put in my credit card details it was gone... I have never seen half a million rands worth of stock sell out so quickly... now I have to wait and try again in 2 weeks time for the next sale. I have an Exocet (atty) and a fancy fire button ready for the Billet Box... now I just need to get a Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In case anyone is wondering I am sulking because I didn't get a Billet Box today... I missed my afternoon sleep because I didn't want to miss the event... I also could have gone to see the new Star Wars movie but stayed home for the event... If I didn't already have the special atty for it and the fancy fire buttons I would throw a tantrum and not buy one... but I have to suck it up and put on a brave face because I really want one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## shabbar

I'm so jelly right now. Always wanted one of these mods. Hefty price tag tho

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> In case anyone is wondering I am sulking because I didn't get a Billet Box today... I missed my afternoon sleep because I didn't want to miss the event... I also could have gone to see the new Star Wars movie but stayed home for the event... If I didn't already have the special atty for it and the fancy fire buttons I would throw a tantrum and not buy one... but I have to suck it up and put on a brave face because I really want one!


You could always sell them in the classifieds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> In case anyone is wondering I am sulking because I didn't get a Billet Box today... I missed my afternoon sleep because I didn't want to miss the event... I also could have gone to see the new Star Wars movie but stayed home for the event... If I didn't already have the special atty for it and the fancy fire buttons I would throw a tantrum and not buy one... but I have to suck it up and put on a brave face because I really want one!



You can borrow my 2nd hand "big girl panties", I probably wont be needing them for a while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> I'm so jelly right now. Always wanted one of these mods. Hefty price tag tho



What is a hefty price tag is the price these mods flip at... retail is $270... flipping prices depending on the colour climbs to $800+

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> You can borrow my 2nd hand "big girl panties", I probably wont be needing them for a while.



Thanks @Deckie I really need them... I'm still sulking and eating worms!


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Having had experience in Woodvil buys and the excitement etc I thought I was prepared for the Billet Box sale today... well they sold out in under 30 seconds! I managed to get one I wanted into my basket and by the time I got to put in my credit card details it was gone... I have never seen half a million rands worth of stock sell out so quickly... now I have to wait and try again in 2 weeks time for the next sale. I have an Exocet (atty) and a fancy fire button ready for the Billet Box... now I just need to get a Billet Box!


That is unbelievable Rob,hope you get it next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> What is a hefty price tag is the price these mods flip at... retail is $270... flipping prices depending on the colour climbs to $800+


The older I get I always think nothing's shocking.But I must say I'm flabbergasted! The demand and retail price is surprising,and the resale on it is unbelievable!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two week ago I tried to get one and had no luck! Tried again today and BOOOOM! Got myself a Billet Box! Blue Bald Puka Button on it's way to me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ash

Well done. Gonna be an interesting review. Enjoy it when it arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Love it, congrats! Did you get the Exocet too?


Rob Fisher said:


> Two week ago I tried to get one and had no luck! Tried again today and BOOOOM! Got myself a Billet Box! Blue Bald Puka Button on it's way to me!
> View attachment 83244
> View attachment 83245


ee


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Love it, congrats! Did you get the Exocet too?



The Exocet I got a while back and should be in my paws on Mon or Tue when my next parcel arrives from MyUS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Two week ago I tried to get one and had no luck! Tried again today and BOOOOM! Got myself a Billet Box! Blue Bald Puka Button on it's way to me!
> View attachment 83244
> View attachment 83245


Congrats @Rob Fisher , you've chewed off half your fingers to get a Billet Box.


----------



## Stosta

Way to go @Rob Fisher ! I was going to PM you when I saw them going up for sale today, and I thought you would already be on it!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher , the billit box looks really cool....

But i have to ask cause i know this affects you in terms of hand comfort... Its a Box shape ?


----------



## Silver

Well done @Rob Fisher !
Looking forward to hearing more!
It looks great


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher , you've chewed off half your fingers to get a Billet Box.



That I did... two weeks ago I was so bleak when I didn't get one... today I was ready and I worked with lightning precision and speed. Happy Day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Way to go @Rob Fisher ! I was going to PM you when I saw them going up for sale today, and I thought you would already be on it!



I set my alarm two weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , the billit box looks really cool....
> 
> But i have to ask cause i know this affects you in terms of hand comfort... Its a Box shape ?



That is is but from what I understand about massive flavour it may be a trade off... time will tell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Well done @Rob Fisher !
> Looking forward to hearing more!
> It looks great



I can't wait Hi Ho @Silver! There is so much hype around the Billet Box and although they retail at around the $280 mark I see them selling on the auctions up to $800 depending on the rarity of them there has to be something to the hype...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Deckie said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher , you've chewed off half your fingers to get a Billet Box.


I'm surprised that his finger isn't worn down to a nub!Way to go Rob.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Will be interesting to hear what your take is on them after a month using one @Rob Fisher.

A BB is a possible vehicle for all of my Greek flow control By Leo Sophia RTA's that I still have 4 or 5 of if I remember (and I still have the only used once Zapper V2 from the UK and wire to make the NR-R-NR coil ready wires for them). The 35mm length is the main size for the BB, but my longer Sophia's will also work in it. They sell a kit to use them in the BB. I was never a fan of "carto" anything until I got the Sophia's and some specific higher end Euro tanks to run them in. So while I was aware of the BB way back when it never really appealed to me enough to really check them out. It's too late in the game to bother with them now.

I could resurrect some of the Sophia's and Euro tanks for them to use on the TC Mods though just for S&G I guess. Doubt I will but the Sophia's did work very well for me way back when I ran them on mech and regulated tube mods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> That I did... two weeks ago I was so bleak when I didn't get one... today I was ready and I worked with lightning precision and speed. Happy Day!


I remember clearly, it was the same day I flipped about a Skyline.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice exocet (for the Billet Box) build video.


----------



## Paulie

Just recieved mine this Saturday and wow I am
In love! These mods are incredible! Am a huge fan and highly recommend them!!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG I get the hype on the Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG I get the hype on the Billet Box!
> View attachment 84354
> View attachment 84355
> View attachment 84356
> View attachment 84357
> View attachment 84358
> View attachment 84359
> View attachment 84360


Nice Rob! Is this going to out all your other kit on the shelf?


----------



## Silver

Wow - that is wonderful @Rob Fisher !!
Looks great

I was so confused about this device ever since I saw it first on the forum - and never had the time to research it properly to find out.

Then the other day I bumped into @Paulie and Mike and Paulie pulled out his Billet Box and explained it all to me. I used it for a bit and took several toots. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Vape was great. I am now very intrigued.

It's sort of like a Reo - i.e. rugged and robust - but you don't need to squonk. The vape on it was very good. I suppose its not as rugged as a Reo because it has electronics - but the electronics seems to be well sealed and protected in there.

It's quite a bit smaller than it looks in the photos. So cute and compact.

Am looking very forward to hearing more @Rob Fisher when you have had a chance to use it for a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh I forgot to mention - it has a front facing fire button - 
So cool
Maybe some won't like it - but I do
It reminds me of the mighty MVP2 - hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Nice Rob! Is this going to out all your other kit on the shelf?



Early hours still @Stosta but I think the BB is going to have a huge impact on me... the Hussar's and Skylines on the Phantoms are safe because they are outstanding but everything else is in deep kak! The hype around the American Made Billet box with the British made Exocet is very real.

I will spend a day or two with it and then do a Rob's ramblings but I can tell you already it is a real Chicken Dinner of note!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG I get the hype on the Billet Box!
> View attachment 84354
> View attachment 84355
> View attachment 84356
> View attachment 84357
> View attachment 84358
> View attachment 84359
> View attachment 84360




too early to dibs ? lol !

shes a beauty ! & im green with envy


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> too early to dibs ? lol !
> 
> shes a beauty ! & im green with envy



The Billet Box's are keepers... it's one of the reasons they are so hard to get your hands on... no one sells theirs and everyone wants the whole range of colours... it's a whole sub culture again... kinda reminds me of the REO fraternity.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Wow that looks really Nice!!!
Congrats Uncle @Rob Fisher …

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Wow Skipper, the green looks magic 

I've always loved the BB, sturdy and the perfect form factor for my needs/wants. Guess that's why I love my Reo/O16 combo so much 

Guess its time then, I save up for a BB

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a note to all the people calling dibs on the forum and FB and email... I doubt very much the Billet Box's will ever be sold. Today was a good day for vape mail and the iPhone7+ also arrived today... let's see how improved the camera is...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a note to all the people calling dibs on the forum and FB and email... I doubt very much the Billet Box's will ever be sold. Today was a good day for vape mail and the iPhone7+ also arrived today... let's see how improved the camera is...
> View attachment 84537
> View attachment 84538
> View attachment 84539
> View attachment 84540
> View attachment 84541
> View attachment 84542




Is that a second  You lucky fish.. no no, you smart fish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Is that a second  You lucky fish.. no no, you smart fish



Yip @DoubleD I was lucky enough to snag two BB's on the last sale... just how I do not know because the other 3 mates trying at the same sale all got ZERO! 

I was fully prepared this time after the last disappointing foray on the Billet Box web site where I got a fat toffee. I had a small item already in my basket but I'm not sure if that had any effect... but when I got my first one I went back in and tried again and bingo... got a second one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , those pics are very good quality

And as for the Billet Box - that blue one is just........ Lovely.....!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just for the record both drip tips are by @hands! Asked him to make some smaller drip tips for my Hussars and Skyline and these just matched the BB's perfectly so it was a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Rob Fisher , those hands tips look like they were made for the Billet boxes!
They look like a perfect match!
It looks too lovely

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Rob Fisher , those hands tips look like they were made for the Billet boxes!
> They look like a perfect match!
> It looks too lovely



@hands is now mixing some of the resin himself so he can create colours I need. 

Note @hands... I managed to snag another BB today... here is the colour to match!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to snag another BB today.


Lol, you need to leave some for the rest of the peeps to buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Pit Stop after yesterday's outing on the dam in extreme heat! Like most vape gear the BB did not like the blistering heat spending a whole day on the water with the KZN sun blasting us non stop from 06:00am to 15:30pm... the one in my hand and pocket fared fine but the one in the hatch cooking all day didn't fare too well... just like my REO's and Tanks I have tried before the heat and pressure build up made it leak. So it was time for a full Pit Stop.

After a good clean of the exocet atty and Boro Tank it was time to lube the O-RIngs with PG and wick and replace the atties.




Filled with XXX and ready to rock and roll... and during this exercise the monkeys came to visit and two teenagers were interested in the happenings in the vape cave.




BB Light Blue filled and both BB's are ready for duty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that looks super!

One day if you get a chance, I'd love to see a portion of a video on how you refill it or rewick it.
Would be very interesting. I am still a bit confused on how it all works and gets pitstopped.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that looks super!
> 
> One day if you get a chance, I'd love to see a portion of a video on how you refill it or rewick it.
> Would be very interesting. I am still a bit confused on how it all works and gets pitstopped.



Roger that Hi Ho @Silver! Will do it on the next RR... just been spending time with it so I can tell the real story rather than just gushing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that Hi Ho @Silver! Will do it on the next RR... just been spending time with it so I can tell the real story rather than just gushing...



No worries Rob - no rush at all
Whenever you feel up to it and get a chance. 
That would be great to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that looks super!
> 
> One day if you get a chance, I'd love to see a portion of a video on how you refill it or rewick it.
> Would be very interesting. I am still a bit confused on how it all works and gets pitstopped.



There's a video on page 2 that sort of gave me an idea of how it works...as I was also a bit confused..



Rob Fisher said:


> Nice exocet (for the Billet Box) build video.




They are looking good uncle @Rob Fisher . Soooooo much want!!

Hope the Fishes where biting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> They are looking good uncle @Rob Fisher . Soooooo much want!!
> 
> Hope the Fishes where biting



I know the feeling...

The fishies were biting... good day on the water!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ash

So @Rob Fisher what is ur secret in getting 1 of these beauties. Timing, mouse movements, what cards are accepted , etc

I want 1

Also, is there a function on this forum that allows me to block me from seeing your posts. You have turned my once simple ways into a very expensive hobby. Kidding man. You seem to find diamonds in a haystack. Thanks for all your finds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So @Rob Fisher what is ur secret in getting 1 of these beauties. Timing, mouse movements, what cards are accepted , etc
> 
> I want 1
> 
> Also, is there a function on this forum that allows me to block me from seeing your posts. You have turned my once simple ways into a very expensive hobby. Kidding man. You seem to find diamonds in a haystack. Thanks for all your finds



1. A really fast fibre line.
2. Sign up and enter all details you can like addresses
3. Make sure you have a MyUS account (or an overseas address) because they won't ship to SA
4. Enter your credit card details using Chrome so that it remembers all your details except the 3 digits on the back
5. Instead of Ctrl F5 to refresh the page of the BB you are looking for use the Chrome reload button because it's faster
6. Stay Calm

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. A really fast fibre line.
> 2. Sign up and enter all details you can like addresses
> 3. Make sure you have a MyUS account (or an overseas address) because they won't ship to SA
> 4. Enter your credit card details using Chrome so that it remembers all your details except the 3 digits on the back
> 5. Instead of Ctrl F5 to refresh the page of the BB you are looking for use the Chrome reload button because it's faster
> 6. Stay Calm



Rob this is surely the recipe for finding diamonds in a haystack - credit to @Ash
That is quite amazing, dedication and determination pays off

But I think you are not telling the full story of whats in the Fisher vape control centre...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ash

Thanks. Going to start preparing from tomorrow. Not a chrome user so need to download and get used to it. What local time is it up and running


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Rob this is surely the recipe for finding diamonds in a haystack - credit to @Ash
> That is quite amazing, dedication and determination pays off
> 
> But I think you are not telling the full story of whats in the Fisher vape control centre...



Lol. No doubt this is his command center

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Thanks. Going to start preparing from tomorrow. Not a chrome user so need to download and get used to it. What local time is it up and running



Every 2 weeks on a Saturday at 5:30pm SA Time. Was this last Sat so you have 2 weeks to prepare.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob this is surely the recipe for finding diamonds in a haystack - credit to @Ash
> That is quite amazing, dedication and determination pays off
> 
> But I think you are not telling the full story of whats in the Fisher vape control centre...



I wish my kennel was that size because then I would have room for more mods and tanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Lol. No doubt this is his command center



My gosh @Ash - only saw your vaping counter now - 
*9 years, 8 months!!!!*
Thought I was seeing things and had to look again

My word that is a long time. You are a vaping ancient! Respect


----------



## Ash

Perfect. Many thanks. This truly does look amazing. Looking forward to your "hopefully soon" review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> My gosh @Ash - only saw your vaping counter now -
> *9 years, 8 months!!!!*
> Thought I was seeing things and had to look again
> 
> My word that is a long time. You are a vaping ancient! Respect



Most of the time was twisp stuff. Only got into mods and rta/rdas in the last 3 years. People used to laugh at me when i was doing it and now they seek advice. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Need to change that clock. Its incorrect. Actually 7 years. Sorry. Will edit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Need to change that clock. Its incorrect. Actually 7 years. Sorry. Will edit



Ok, 7 years - still a very long time
That must have put you around the first of the Twisp devices, long before the Clearo1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher The Billet box comes with just the Mod is that correct?
Then you need to buy the tank seperate?

How do you build a coil or mount a coil in the tank uncle Rob if you cant screw it on a mod or tab uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher The Billet box comes with just the Mod is that correct?
> Then you need to buy the tank seperate?
> 
> How do you build a coil or mount a coil in the tank uncle Rob if you cant screw it on a mod or tab uncle Rob?



The Billet Box (BB) is quite different to anything else... I will try do the review tomorrow or Tuesday... but in a nutshell it comes with the Boro Tank and the special atty goes inside the Boro Tank. There are a few atties that will go inside the Boro Tank and some use commercial coils like the Kangertech Subtank coils and also the Aspire coils... and then you get rebuildables like the one I have and that's the Exocet... there is also a new one on the scene and that's the Insider which I haven't yet tested but have a couple on the way. I also have another one inbound that uses the Vaporesso EUC ceramic coils.

I will take pics as I go when I rewick tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> The Billet Box (BB) is quite different to anything else... I will try do the review tomorrow or Tuesday... but in a nutshell it comes with the Boro Tank and the special atty goes inside the Boro Tank. There are a few atties that will go inside the Boro Tank and some use commercial coils like the Kangertech Subtank coils and also the Aspire coils... and then you get rebuildables like the one I have and that's the Exocet... there is also a new one on the scene and that's the Insider which I haven't yet tested but have a couple on the way. I also have another one inbound that uses the Vaporesso EUC ceramic coils.
> 
> I will take pics as I go when I rewick tomorrow....



So these special attys which you buy will only fit the BB ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> So these special attys which you buy will only fit the BB ?



Yebo... BB only.


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Ok, 7 years - still a very long time
> That must have put you around the first of the Twisp devices, long before the Clearo1



Yes it did. In fact I use to use to Joytech batteries.


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... BB only.



Cannot wait to get my paws on 1 of these. It seems very simple. Any leak issues? I see u have 2 and a 3rd on the way. So if u want to part with any 1 of those do let me know.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Highly unlikely @Ash ….
Plus i think theres like a Gazilion dibs on it already…

But we can only hope hey?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Cannot wait to get my paws on 1 of these. It seems very simple. Any leak issues? I see u have 2 and a 3rd on the way. So if u want to part with any 1 of those do let me know.



No leak issues other than in a very hot boat on a hot day... but there isn't a vape device that can handle that heat... but normal use no leaks at all... really clever design!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. A really fast fibre line.
> 2. Sign up and enter all details you can like addresses (Check)
> 3. Make sure you have a MyUS account (or an overseas address) because they won't ship to SA (Check)
> 4. Enter your credit card details using Chrome so that it remembers all your details except the 3 digits on the back (Check)
> 5. Instead of Ctrl F5 to refresh the page of the BB you are looking for use the Chrome reload button because it's faster (Check)
> 6. Stay Calm (working on It)



Now I really really want 1 thanks to your video.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some close up shots of an amazing device. I am getting really attached to the Billet Box's!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Rob Fisher !
I just love it how they are so different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Some close up shots of an amazing device. I am getting really attached to the Billet Box's!
> View attachment 85560
> View attachment 85561



Uncle @Rob Fisher i wanted to ask on the BB inside it says 'Rev. 4B - 40' what do all these stand for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i wanted to ask on the BB inside it says 'Rev. 4B - 40' what do all these stand for?



Revision 4 of the BB and the B is for the large screen DNA40.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Green Billet Box with it's new door panels and fire button!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

that looks SICK!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The BB Family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> My Green Billet Box with it's new door panels and fire button!
> View attachment 85832
> View attachment 85833


Green Mamba I dub it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

boxerulez said:


> Green Mamba I dub it.



Or maybe "Envy" ???
Because every time i look at it i turn green with Envy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> The BB Family!
> View attachment 85836
> View attachment 85837
> View attachment 85838



That is 1 happy family to have. I cannot wait. I don't want 2 or 3 or 4, just 1 will do. Saturday is around the corner. Wish me luck, but @Rob Fisher if u snag 1 more please do share the Love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> My Green Billet Box with it's new door panels and fire button!
> View attachment 85832
> View attachment 85833



Those panels make such a diffrence uncle @Rob Fisher .
Now you need a red BB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> My Green Billet Box with it's new door panels and fire button!
> View attachment 85832
> View attachment 85833


@Viper_SA look ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

That dark blue one is just too pretty for words. It was easier to ignore the other colours, but that thing is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Stosta said:


> That dark blue one is just too pretty for words. It was easier to ignore the other colours, but that thing is beautiful!


Agree @Stosta that blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special Coils for the BB's fresh from @RiaanRed!



Clean BB ready for the build.



Coil chosen!



Forgot to take pics in between because I go over excited...




Beautiful vape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The BB Family!
> View attachment 85836
> View attachment 85837
> View attachment 85838



If I'm not mistaken... And please forgive me if I am... But isn't it usually around this point in time that one would be inclined to propose an intervention for @Rob Fisher? This BB addiction is really getting out of hand. And to further complicate the issue at hand... the addiction is friggin' contagious!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

I think he's too far gone to help...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I think he's too far gone to help...



But surely as a truly concerned member of society and a friend of @Rob Fisher, I should be entitled to confiscate a BB indefinitely? (preferably the dark blue one... but i digress...) 

After all, it is in the best interest of public safety.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Amir said:


> But surely as a truly concerned member of society and a friend of @Rob Fisher, I should be entitled to confiscate a BB indefinitely? (preferably the dark blue one... but i digress...)
> 
> After all, it is in the best interest of public safety.



I suppose you have a point..

In which case if i reeeeaaally have to, ill help.
ill take the green one so it leaves him with one.

More than enough BB for one person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's Rock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> BB's Rock.



Typical addict behavior

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Coils for the BB's fresh from @RiaanRed!
> View attachment 85872
> 
> 
> Clean BB ready for the build.
> View attachment 85873
> 
> 
> Coil chosen!
> View attachment 85874
> 
> 
> Forgot to take pics in between because I go over excited...
> View attachment 85875
> View attachment 85876
> 
> 
> Beautiful vape!
> View attachment 85877


You just need a Cuboid and that beautiful collection will be complete!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> You just need a Cuboid and that beautiful collection will be complete!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi uncle @Rob Fisher
Could you please shed some light?
These BB intrigue me.

I see you get bridges and tanks is the bridge the rta? And the tank just a empty block for you to put the bridge in?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

i might be mistaken but i think the bridge enables you to use other attys??


----------



## Clouds4Days

jpzx12rturbo said:


> i might be mistaken but i think the bridge enables you to use other attys??



So you need to buy the BB , tank, bridge and atty separately?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Like i said i might be wrong.. but i think the bridge enables you to use "off the shelf" coils like the kangertech and aspire replacement coils??

So like i understand it you need to either buy the BB and Bridge
or BB and rebuildable atty like the hellfire Exocet

But I'm sure uncle @Rob Fisher will clear things up shortly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Boro tank comes with the BB and then you choose the bridge/atty of your choice. Different bridges use different coils... there are bridges for Subtank coils and Atlantis coils... then you have the rebuildables like the exocet and Insider. All the bridges or atties go inside the boro tank.

And yes you need to buy a bridge or atty for the BB and it's no included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Condensation Saver is a 3D printed add on to stop condensation from the air flow at the bottom of the Atty gathering on the door. Remove the condensation saver and slide down the glass to refill.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Weird design


----------



## Amir

WARMACHINE said:


> Weird design



the same can be said for @Rob Fisher himself lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Weird design



Very... it's unlike any other device and isn't a copy of anything... it's an American Design made in Utah, USA. Really well made from a solid billet of aluminium on a CNC machine with human intervention. It's know as the device made by robots and humans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> the same can be said for @Rob Fisher himself lol



No one can ever call me normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More pics to help explain things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel

This has me intrigued again ..... nice and compact me likey ...

Imagine this in a titanium billet would be HELLISH expensive ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

It seems like these BB's are so simple but yet it is very versatile with what can be used. For the simple user just plug in a new atty and your good to go. For the experienced, build a coil, wick and go. Only 40watts but yet more than enough for the majority. Even custom doors and buttons changes the look. Just watching some high end auctions and seeing these go at double the price and more tells you something about this device. itching fingers to get me 1. Cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

[QUOTE="Ash, post: 504848, member: 792"]It seems like these BB's are so simple but yet it is very versatile with what can be used. For the simple user just plug in a new atty and your good to go. For the experienced, build a coil, wick and go. Only 40watts but yet more than enough for the majority. Even custom doors and buttons changes the look. Just watching some high end auctions and seeing these go at double the price and more tells you something about this device. itching fingers to get me 1. Cannot wait.[/QUOTE]

The brim is always the most luring part, to get you down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Amir said:


> If I'm not mistaken... And please forgive me if I am... But isn't it usually around this point in time that one would be *inclined to propose an intervention* for @Rob Fisher? This BB addiction is really getting out of hand. And to further complicate the issue at hand... the addiction is friggin' contagious!!


We tried that during the old REO days. Unfortunately some of us got sucked into that abyss as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

You guys are making alot of Jelly in this thread ... I know I'm very Jelly I've been checking forums for weeks but can't find one as I keep missing out on the sales. Grats on your nice collection @Rob Fisher if you ever feel one needs a new home let me know I'll be glad to make it my leading lady

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The next sale of Billet Box's will be *insane *because they will be the new version with the *DNA60* inside! 

Next sale will be Saturday the 4th March 2017 at 8:30 Mountain Time of 17:30 SA Time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Ash

So. Its hard trying to get the 40w now imagine trying to even buy the 60w. The whole world wants it now. The hype starts again. I am even considering buying at flipper prices. So @Rob Fisher i can pay u flipper price If u interested


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So. Its hard trying to get the 40w now imagine trying to even buy the 60w. The whole world wants it now. The hype starts again. I am even considering buying at flipper prices. So @Rob Fisher i can pay u flipper price If u interested



@Ash I'm not gonna sell any BB's... I use them at 26 watts as it is... will I try for a DNA60? Sure I will... but the current owners may release a couple of thier DNA40's if they manage to snag a DNA60.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ash I'm not gonna sell any BB's... I use them at 26 watts as it is... will I try for a DNA60? Sure I will... but the current owners may release a couple of thier DNA40's if they manage to snag a DNA60.



If it were me. I wouldn't sell either. All good. Its amazing to see so many on auction already. They do advertise as brand new but at double the price. So i am looking to find the full ratblack. If u see 1 let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

i think it's in the best interest of @Rob Fisher that i humbly remove myself from this thread..... effective immediately. i can no longer stand to hold that much envy for a mod goddammit... compounded by the difficulty of acquiring one of my own...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> The Boro tank comes with the BB and then you choose the bridge/atty of your choice. Different bridges use different coils... there are bridges for Subtank coils and Atlantis coils... then you have the rebuildables like the exocet and Insider. All the bridges or atties go inside the boro tank.
> 
> And yes you need to buy a bridge or atty for the BB and it's no included.


If I'm not mistaken it can also take a long punched carto if you want to go old school  
Thats what that tank was originally designed for.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> If I'm not mistaken it can also take a long punched carto if you want to go old school
> Thats what that tank was originally designed for.



100% Spot on @Gazzacpt you are not mistaken!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to put an Insider Atty in the Royal Blue BB! The build (wicking) is a lot more finicky than the Exocet and so far the Exocet is winning the flavour race but I have only had a short time with the Insider and will continue to play!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics from the Exocet Build!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that coil in the exocet seems to have quite a large diameter?
Or is that the photo?
Is that the "recommended build" ?
Can it also do thinner wires and smaller diameters? Or would that cause problems or leaks?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that coil in the exocet seems to have quite a large diameter?
> Or is that the photo?
> Is that the "recommended build" ?
> Can it also do thinner wires and smaller diameters? Or would that cause problems or leaks?



It's 2,5mm Hi Ho @Silver and yes it certainly can do thinner wires and smaller diameters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's 2,5mm Hi Ho @Silver and yes it certainly can do thinner wires and smaller diameters.



Thanks Rob
It looked bigger than that - i suppose its because the exocet is so small !
That is great to hear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob
> It looked bigger than that - i suppose its because the exocet is so small !
> That is great to hear



I know that @RiaanRed puts 3mm coils in his... but he is a coil boffin... I'm not so much... so I stick to 2,5mm which is my comfort zone! He made me a whole heap of 2,5mm coils so I'm set for sometime!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another new Bridge to test for the Billet Box. The MF Billett Bridge from Italy! It uses the Vaporesso EUC ceramic coils!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Another new Bridge to test for the Billet Box. The MF Billett Bridge from Italy! It uses the Vaporesso EUC ceramic coils!
> View attachment 86944
> View attachment 86945
> View attachment 86946
> View attachment 86947
> View attachment 86948


Dying to know how those coils perform in the Billet Box! For my style of vaping those coils are the closest I have come to enjoying ceramics.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Dying to know how those coils perform in the Billet Box! For my style of vaping those coils are the closest I have come to enjoying ceramics.



Pretty well so far in the first 10 minutes... I'm sure the exocet will still outperform it but as a simple and easy alternative especially for those that don't want to build coils and rewick this is a chicken dinner... well so far... need to make sure no leaks... airflow is a bit more open than the exocet whcih is nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Very... it's unlike any other device and isn't a copy of anything... it's an American Design made in Utah, USA. Really well made from a solid billet of aluminium on a CNC machine with human intervention. It's know as the device made by robots and humans.



Those Utahopians have got it sorted, Billets, Marriage, and the architecture in Utah is insane.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

@Rob Fisher The exocet is just brilliant. Flavour is awesome. so nice to have something that so compact and hassle free to use. Those that buy to flip know that they will what they ask for cos this is device being all in 1 is just brilliant. Will I get another, Yes. A device worth having for simplicity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> @Rob Fisher The exocet is just brilliant. Flavour is awesome. so nice to have something that so compact and hassle free to use. Those that buy to flip know that they will what they ask for cos this is device being all in 1 is just brilliant. Will I get another, Yes. A device worth having for simplicity.



Yip the Billet Box with an Exocet is bloody marvellous!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quick Pitstop on the Billet Box... rewick and dry burn coil and clean and refill Boro tank! Easy Peasy Japanesey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash

So did u get lucky for dna 60


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> So did u get lucky for dna 60


This just sucks.I got to the second part of the checkout 3 times with different ones and nothing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip I managed to nail a DNA60!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh that is awesome @Rob Fisher 
Well done!


----------



## Paulie

I scored a black bb 60  Its really tuff it took me 5 secs shoo

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ash

Well done guys. I wasn't at home to try but next time i will be ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All Matchy Matcherson!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time to get back to basics for a change... and that means my normal Nichrome 80 from Kidney Puncher! Going to do 2 coils... one 24g 7 wrap and one 26g 6 wrap.

All apart ready for cleaning!



Boro tanks and atties all clean! 



All ready for building now that everything is clean!



My standard coil that seems to work best for me... well other than my fancy Clapton's from the Coil Company. 




The Billet Box is such an easy build once you have done it once or twice. So so easy! Just don't forget to lube the O-Rings on the Boro Tanks with plain PG!







Beware of atties that are not Hellfire Exocet's... the fancy one from Italy that takes EUC Ceramic coils is as sharp as buggery!  Billet Box Royal Blue will stay empty until the new Exocet's arrive!




All happiness in the land!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's time to get back to basics for a change... and that means my normal Nichrome 80 from Kidney Puncher! Going to do 2 coils... one 24g 7 wrap and one 26g 6 wrap.
> 
> All apart ready for cleaning!
> View attachment 87623
> 
> 
> Boro tanks and atties all clean!
> View attachment 87624
> 
> 
> All ready for building now that everything is clean!
> View attachment 87625
> 
> 
> My standard coil that seems to work best for me... well other than my fancy Clapton's from the Coil Company.
> View attachment 87626
> View attachment 87627
> 
> 
> The Billet Box is such an easy build once you have done it once or twice. So so easy! Just don't forget to lube the O-Rings on the Boro Tanks with plain PG!
> View attachment 87628
> View attachment 87629
> View attachment 87630
> View attachment 87631
> View attachment 87632
> 
> 
> Beware of atties that are not Hellfire Exocet's... the fancy one from Italy that takes EUC Ceramic coils is as sharp as buggery!  Billet Box Royal Blue will stay empty until the new Exocet's arrive!
> View attachment 87633
> View attachment 87634
> 
> 
> All happiness in the land!
> View attachment 87635




billet box royal blue can get couriered to me , i already have your banking details just need to send you my updated address .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> billet box royal blue can get couriered to me , i already have your banking details just need to send you my updated address .



I have a couple of Exocet's inbound!


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a couple of Exocet's inbound!



you can send that too when it comes hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's time to get back to basics for a change... and that means my normal Nichrome 80 from Kidney Puncher! Going to do 2 coils... one 24g 7 wrap and one 26g 6 wrap.
> 
> All apart ready for cleaning!
> View attachment 87623
> 
> 
> Boro tanks and atties all clean!
> View attachment 87624
> 
> 
> All ready for building now that everything is clean!
> View attachment 87625
> 
> 
> My standard coil that seems to work best for me... well other than my fancy Clapton's from the Coil Company.
> View attachment 87626
> View attachment 87627
> 
> 
> The Billet Box is such an easy build once you have done it once or twice. So so easy! Just don't forget to lube the O-Rings on the Boro Tanks with plain PG!
> View attachment 87628
> View attachment 87629
> View attachment 87630
> View attachment 87631
> View attachment 87632
> 
> 
> Beware of atties that are not Hellfire Exocet's... the fancy one from Italy that takes EUC Ceramic coils is as sharp as buggery!  Billet Box Royal Blue will stay empty until the new Exocet's arrive!
> View attachment 87633
> View attachment 87634
> 
> 
> All happiness in the land!
> View attachment 87635


Wow @Rob Fisher, just so damn beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Dying to know how those coils perform in the Billet Box! For my style of vaping those coils are the closest I have come to enjoying ceramics.



@Stosta they are actually a bit disappointing... the Exocet is so vastly superior a vape that you would never want to put EUC coils in a BB.

Hellfire forever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta they are actually a bit disappointing... the Exocet is so vastly superior a vape that you would never want to put EUC coils in a BB.
> 
> Hellfire forever!
> View attachment 87644


Thanks Rob, I figured if you're getting a device like this you don't really want to then use EUC coils! I think you should get this tattooed on you Rob, would look totally badass!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Can you believe that there was more than 400 units on the last sale and they were all gone within like 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> Can you believe that there was more than 400 units on the last sale and they were all gone within like 2 minutes.



Madness, but I know why. Its a nice little package. All in 1. Not a daily wick changer that's for sure, it gets a bit messy doing that. But overall a nice vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I must say the more I use the BB the more I love it... I went away for the weekend and took a few devices with me but I pretty much used BB Blue and BB Green Mamba!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Genosmate

You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Ash

hookah Box. nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly
> View attachment 88306



OMG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Genosmate said:


> You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly
> View attachment 88306


Looks totally "TiT" @Genosmate !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

Genosmate said:


> You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly


----------



## Deckie

Genosmate said:


> You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly
> View attachment 88306


That took big balls

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Genosmate said:


> You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly
> View attachment 88306



@Genosmate i hope that's a cobra and not some other cheap builders warehouse brand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

incredible_hullk said:


> @Genosmate i hope that's a cobra and not some other cheap builders warehouse brand


Nope its Geberit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> You see @Rob Fisher I told you it would look TiT! I know you need one badly
> View attachment 88306



That looks awesome @Genosmate
I still want a vape device that I can vape while at my desk without picking up the mod or bending down too far to take a toot. This looks like it could be the answer. It just needs an autofire mechanism like the first Twisp Clearo, just suck and it fires...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

So who scored a BB in today's sale? I know two people that got one!

I was lucky enough to get a Piebald today!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear

This time I was lucky !!!

RNB SS Billet Box.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Oh my word
@Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear 
Those are stunning
Enjoy and let us know when they arrive!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear is that the new DNA60 one's?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear is that the new DNA60 one's?



Yes they sure are @Petrus

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they sure are @Petrus



Rob, but do you have to hook them up to the computer to fiddle with all the settings (being a DNA) or are the default settings out the box good enough?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, but do you have to hook them up to the computer to fiddle with all the settings (being a DNA) or are the default settings out the box good enough?



No USB... I assume the settings are right.... but I will tell you early next week when my first DNA60 arrives...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they sure are @Petrus


That is so cool Oom Rob, and if I am correct I said no more vape mail?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> That is so cool Oom Rob, and if I am correct I said no more vape mail?



Hehehe... never say never!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash

Well done @Rob Fisher & @SAVapeGear . I completely forgot about it lol. Next time. Anycase I have a Kurbis dna 40 coming in Tomorrow so that will do for now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

The journey is never ending

Remember that song from that great movie - never ending story, with that lovely dragon that can fly?

I have that song ringing in my head now except instead of story, replace with journey

Never Ending Journey, la la la , la la la , la la la

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... never say never!


After I showed HRH the photo "that I am chuffed about" of me and my mods yesterday she told me......."So now you can take the money of your next toy and go to the gym. Look at your pens, sies man" I think she is jealous..

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Petrus

Ash said:


> Well done @Rob Fisher & @SAVapeGear . I completely forgot about it lol. Next time. Anycase I have a Kurbis dna 40 coming in Tomorrow so that will do for now


@Ash , now what is the Kurbis DNA40? I can't keep up guys.


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> After I showed HRH the photo "that I am chuffed about" of me and my mods yesterday she told me......."So now you can take the money of your next toy and go to the gym. Look at your pens, sies man" I think she is jealous..



Lol @Petrus
I showed my wife and mom that picture to show what a dedicated vaper looks like from LadyBrand.

My mom said you look great! 
And she told me a story from a few decades ago when her and my late dad were in LadyBrand en route to Lesotho for a holiday.

My wife just smiled and said you look very good. Actually, your picture helped because she said, oh my gosh, look how many mods he has. So i didnt look so bad. So lol, your pic actually helped me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Petrus said:


> @Ash , now what is the Kurbis DNA40? I can't keep up guys.






the colour name is Kurbis

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Ash , now what is the Kurbis DNA40? I can't keep up guys.



Hi Ho @Silver Kurbis is German for Squash and is the Orange BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Ash said:


> View attachment 88658
> 
> 
> the colour name is Kurbis


That is so pretty. I am going to work out my budget for this coming week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

These are so sexy..,, is 2017 gonna be year of billet box like how 2016 was year of REOs


----------



## Ash

I Love the bright colours that BB makes. It's outstanding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> That is so pretty. I am going to work out my budget for this coming week



You and I @Petrus 
We need to plot our Billet Box strategy, wives and all
Lets compare notes

I am just lucky my wife doesnt visit the forum. And my mom does but she doesnt mind what I buy as long as I am happy and tell her all the funny stories happening on the forum.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> These are so sexy..,, is 2017 gonna be year of billet box like how 2016 was year of REOs


NOOOOOOOOO my fiend @incredible_hullk , Billet Boxes and Reo's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> NOOOOOOOOO my fiend @incredible_hullk , Billet Boxes and Reo's


So we all need to demand increases @Petrus

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have managed to get a BB in the last three sales... here is my secret... and yes having a fiber optic line helps...

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

Keep an eye on the BB FB page for updates before the time.
https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/

1. Already be logged in with billing and shipping info added! Make sure you have been through the age checker twice!
2. *Be on the page for the one you want! Don't sit on the main BB page! Decide on the colour you want and stay on that page!*
3. F5, F5, F5.. or in my case I use the *Chrome REFRESH button* which seems to work faster for me. 
4. I use Chrome and already have *CC info saved to Chrome*.
5. Practice the checkout sequence several times a few minutes before hand.
6. *Stay calm*... the excitement of the buy causes you to get all wrapped up in the buy just like we did in the Woodvil days... getting over excited makes you rush and make mistakes... one mistake and you are toast!
7. Make sure you have a USA delivery address. MyUS works for me.



PS Start looking for an Exocet now. Keep an eye on this page because they do restock from time to time.
http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/exocet/

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I have managed to get a BB in the last three sales... here is my secret... and yes having a fiber optic line helps...
> 
> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/
> 
> Keep an eye on the BB FB page for updates before the time.
> https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/
> 
> 1. Already be logged in with billing and shipping info added! Make sure you have been through the age checker twice!
> 2. *Be on the page for the one you want! Don't sit on the main BB page! Decide on the colour you want and stay on that page!*
> 3. F5, F5, F5.. or in my case I use the *Chrome REFRESH button* which seems to work faster for me.
> 4. I use Chrome and already have *CC info saved to Chrome*.
> 5. Practice the checkout sequence several times a few minutes before hand.
> 6. *Stay calm*... the excitement of the buy causes you to get all wrapped up in the buy just like we did in the Woodvil days... getting over excited makes you rush and make mistakes... one mistake and you are toast!
> 7. Make sure you have a USA delivery address. MyUS works for me.
> 
> View attachment 88661
> 
> PS Start looking for an Exocet now. Keep an eye on this page because they do restock from time to time.
> http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/exocet/


Thanks @Rob Fisher , this reminds me of the days when I had STATS IV in University. Check,check and check again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver Kurbis is German for Squash and is the Orange BB!
> View attachment 88659



''Tis the one I was after.....
Unfortunately the Vape gods
Weren't so kind to me yesterday....

Sitting there for two hrs refreshing and
Zip. Like they never even went on sale


----------



## Raindance

@Rob Fisher . Here is a business plan:

Rent these mods out at a set cost per puff. With research function in EScribe, limit usage to the contracted amount and the mod will inform the lessee when he has used up his credits and needs to return it to you. Password protected and all.

Call it "BB Vape as you go". We can work out the payment of royalties later. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher i have been meaning to ask you a question good sir 
You only vape XXX in your mods so i think 4 BB with xxx is overkill, i will be more than happy to help you out and buy one of you BB

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i have been meaning to ask you a question good sir
> You only vape XXX in your mods so i think 4 BB with xxx is overkill, i will be more than happy to help you out and buy one of you BB



Get in line @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Get in line @Clouds4Days



Hahahaha @Silver i think there are probably 50ppl that have already called dibs, the line is too long we have to push infront of this Q 

But in all honesty i love the look and form of the BB i just dont think i have a use for a BB, it would just be a nice to get as part of the collection, but not really a must have (for myself that is).


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha @Silver i think there are probably 50ppl that have already called dibs, the line is too long we have to push infront of this Q
> 
> But in all honesty i love the look and form of the BB i just dont think i have a use for a BB, it would just be a nice to get as part of the collection, but not really a must have (for myself that is).



Ok, so from that post of yours, you need to get to the back of the queue, since its just a nice to have for you. We need to make sure those that really need it are nearer to the front

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Ok, so from that post of yours, you meed to get to the back of the queue, since its just a nice to have for you. We need to make sure those that really need it are nearer to the front



If i get it then i will sell it to you @Silver for.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol, that was a classic comeback @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In all seriousness for a second... this is my going out kit... Two BB's filled with fresh batteries... I don't really need the little bottle of juice but it's a fall back from the old days when I went out with tanks and I need it for OCD reasons.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys please don't contaminate this thread with clone discussions... I have moved all the messages to the clone thread. I know you are having fun and pulling the piss.... and that's kewl but not in the real thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> In all seriousness for a second... this is my going out kit... Two BB's filled with fresh batteries... I don't really need the little bottle of juice but it's a fall back from the old days when I went out with tanks and I need it for OCD reasons.
> View attachment 88690



Hows the quality of the white doors @Rob Fisher. About to place my order so just making sure its as good as the original. Also did u get the smooth finish or rough


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Hows the quality of the white doors @Rob Fisher. About to place my order so just making sure its as good as the original. Also did u get the smooth finish or rough



Just as good as the originals @Ash and I got the smooth finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Arrived today The BB Kurbis

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Ash said:


> View attachment 88767
> 
> 
> Arrived today The BB Kurbis


What the actual...

Did Scotty just beam that across the pond for you?! That was fast!

Absolutely beautiful though, well done @Ash !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

Wow @Ash i must come by and see that Kurbis. The color is so beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Ash
All the best and many happy vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Stosta said:


> What the actual...
> 
> Did Scotty just beam that across the pond for you?! That was fast!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful though, well done @Ash !



This was bought some time back. Its a DNA 40 and not the new dna 60. I am not so fortunate like others here....lol...Will keep trying though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I need to understand something here from those in the know

If one typically vapes these boxes at 20-30 Watts - then is there any major advantage in getting the DNA60 version?

Does it give better battery life at the same power?
Or some other advantage? (other than the extra 20 watts of course)


----------



## Ash

The only difference I know off, is that it is 20 watts more. Everything else is the same. According to some dna 60 owners they say that there has been a slight improvement in battery life. Maybe when the guys here have both in hands they can tell us more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

I am 1 of those people who vapes between 20 & 35w, so for me a good second hand BB dna 40 at a good price will do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

The DNA40 board was just replaced with the DNA60 board.

I don't think they make the DNA40 anymore.The DNA60 board is very small and modders like to use small boards

I think the DNA60 offers 2AMP charging but this won't have an impact on the Billet Box because it doesn't have internal charging.

So it is just the watts difference,and on a single coil build you don't need that much.

And I am sure it handles temp control better as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

How do u use the battler?


----------



## johan

andro said:


> How do u use the battler?
> View attachment 89190



I surely don't know, but it looks like fancy women toiletries. PS: please ignore my lame comment .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> How do u use the battler?
> View attachment 89190



It help you remove the atty from the Boro Tank @andro. I have some inbound and will take pics when they arrive. You are supposed to be able to change atties without emptying the tank... not sure if will work with an exocet or insider but was probably designed for the carto's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> It help you remove the atty from the Boro Tank @andro. I have some inbound and will take pics when they arrive. You are supposed to be able to change atties without emptying the tank... not sure if will work with an exocet or insider but was probably designed for the carto's.



I have 1. Its a great tool for standard bridges. Unfortunately it doesn't work with the exocet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro

Ash said:


> I have 1. Its a great tool for standard bridges. Unfortunately it doesn't work with the exocet.


i saw the description but how can u remove the bridge while the tank is full ? that what i dont understand


----------



## boxerulez

andro said:


> i saw the description but how can u remove the bridge while the tank is full ? that what i dont understand


You simply slide it in and push the stock attie out. It seals off the leaky bits.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Pit Stop! 

It's time for some new coils! One Ni80 24g and one Special Clapton from @RiaanRed! 





Special Claptons!










The bottle that comes with the care kit is really nice to use for filling not only the Boro but Tanks as well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box Pit Stop!
> 
> It's time for some new coils! One Ni80 24g and one Special Clapton from @RiaanRed!
> View attachment 89382
> View attachment 89383
> View attachment 89384
> 
> 
> Special Claptons!
> View attachment 89385
> View attachment 89386
> View attachment 89387
> View attachment 89388
> View attachment 89389
> View attachment 89390
> View attachment 89391
> View attachment 89392
> 
> 
> The bottle that comes with the care kit is really nice to use for filling not only the Boro but Tanks as well!
> View attachment 89393
> View attachment 89394



With that small chamber, the flavour must be amazing?!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that is awesome

How is the vape so far on those "special claptons" ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Effjh said:


> With that small chamber, the flavour must be amazing?!



It is... the Billet Box is a revelation for me...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that is awesome
> 
> How is the vape so far on those "special claptons" ?



The flavour excels with @RiaanRed's special claptons... I tell him what tank or atty I want coils for and he sends me specific coils... he has the Exocet and Skyline builds tapped!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The flavour excels with @RiaanRed's special claptons... I tell him what tank or atty I want coils for and he sends me specific coils... he has the Exocet and Skyline builds tapped!


I had the pleasure to meet @RiaanRed at the Cape Vape Fest earlier today. And the opportunity to fondle and vape his BB. Wow, what a revelation as you say @Rob Fisher. I need one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> I had the pleasure to meet @RiaanRed at the Cape Vape Fest earlier today. And the opportunity to fondle and vape his BB. Wow, what a revelation as you say @Rob Fisher. I need one!


I think we all need to coordinate what colours we want to maximise a chance of securing one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

Although I would be happy with a 40w if anyone who has aquired a 60W wants to let a 40w go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> It help you remove the atty from the Boro Tank @andro. I have some inbound and will take pics when they arrive. You are supposed to be able to change atties without emptying the tank... not sure if will work with an exocet or insider but was probably designed for the carto's.



Sounds reasonable... they are similar to the pile of carto tools I have that I used for my flow control Sophia RTA's in tanks.


----------



## andro

scroll down a bit to see some cool accessories and a atty developed for billet box
http://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/odis-collection-design-winter-releases/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

andro said:


> scroll down a bit to see some cool accessories and a atty developed for billet box
> http://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/odis-collection-design-winter-releases/


Comments are the best. Can't educate pork.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Comments are the best. Can't educate pork.


Off topic, but that 16mm Odis Atty is a win for a Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Off topic, but that 16mm Odis Atty is a win for a Reo.


I've been eying it out for a while now with that clear cap but I don't know what do do with 3 OL16's if it's a winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

andro said:


> scroll down a bit to see some cool accessories and a atty developed for billet box
> http://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/odis-collection-design-winter-releases/



Ya that Odis Billet atty for the BB looks like it will be a great upgrade. 
Not to mention the Odis 16 is looking pretty fine from where I'm sitting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just for record purposes.

An Authentic DNA60 Royal Navy Blue Billet Box.Made in the USA.With Authenticity Sticker on the inside.

Authentic for the Win !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

For the record, that is just beautiful @SAVapeGear !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> For the record, that is just beautiful @SAVapeGear !


Thanks @Silver 

I am really happy that I went for the blue.Pictures don't do it justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I am really happy that I went for the blue.Pictures don't do it justice.


I'll confirm when @SAVapeGear sells the BB to me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I am really happy that I went for the blue.Pictures don't do it justice.



But how is the vape @SAVapeGear ?
Are you enjoying it?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> But how is the vape @SAVapeGear ?
> Are you enjoying it?


At first it felt like I was eating with my feet.Very uncomfortable.But got used to it quick.

The vape is very nice.But need to play with my build a little.Currently running a fused clapton and the vape is a little hot for the juice I am running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

SAVapeGear said:


> Just for record purposes.
> 
> An Authentic DNA60 Royal Navy Blue Billet Box.Made in the USA.With Authenticity Sticker on the inside.
> 
> Authentic for the Win !!!
> 
> View attachment 89912


Dont they have a website where you can register your authentic product for warranty and record purposes?

This high end business is really becoming more and more involved nowadays.

And after @Maxxis experience with Axis Vapes I am not so much convinced that HE is always all that HE...

That colour is tits though. Cant say the dottip is cool tho... never been a fan of cross contamination.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

boxerulez said:


> Dont they have a website where you can register your authentic product for warranty and record purposes?
> 
> This high end business is really becoming more and more involved nowadays.
> 
> And after @Maxxis experience with Axis Vapes I am not so much convinced that HE is always all that HE...
> 
> That colour is tits though. Cant say the dottip is cool tho... never been a fan of cross contamination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Those drip tips Rock !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

SAVapeGear said:


> Those drip tips Rock !!!


Yes I do like mine on my authentic petri v2. However nothing beats a SA made @hands tip.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

boxerulez said:


> Yes I do like mine on my authentic petri v2. However nothing beats a SA made @hands tip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


I do have a couple.But I like to color match my stuffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Those drip tips Rock !!!



I also like that tip @SAVapeGear 
I find it is very comfortable on the Petri V2 RDA. And it looks good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Quick fix for condensation.

Cut a vape band to length and trim the corners slightly on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DoubleD

SAVapeGear said:


> Quick fix for condensation.
> 
> Cut a vape band to length and trim the corners slightly on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 89926


 how bad is the condensation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Not bad at all. But I only had it for half a day.

I just wanted something to put there because I see many people use these 3D printed plugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aftermarket 510 replacements for the Billet Box from Dee Mods. Standard one on the left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

As for the BB craze, they look nifty and different, but didn't some here once agree that a single battery is not that effective? I don't care for single battery mods anymore. (Except mechs, of course.) Or am I missing something here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> As for the BB craze, they look nifty and different, but didn't some here once agree that a single battery is not that effective? I don't care for single battery mods anymore. (Except mechs, of course.) Or am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Waine - i have moved this post to the Billet Box thread because I think you are asking a good question and it will add value for the answers to be here 

I dont have a Billet Box but from what I gather from chatting to Rob Fisher, it seems that the single battery works very well for lower power vaping around the 25W-30W area. But am keen to hear what the other BB users say.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Billet Box has fantastic battery life with a single 18650... it never ceases to amaze me and when I go out for the day I put in a fresh battery and off I go... I take a little bottle of juice with because I need to top up the Boro tank during the day but the battery lasts me just fine. I vape on the BB at between 25 and 30 watts depending on build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Has anyone measured the juice capacity using the exocet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Has anyone measured the juice capacity using the exocet?



Will measure it tomorrow when I do a pit stop @DoubleD!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Waine said:


> As for the BB craze, they look nifty and different, but didn't some here once agree that a single battery is not that effective? I don't care for single battery mods anymore. (Except mechs, of course.) Or am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I get a day & a half between 20w & 25w with a single choc battery. With that I would have refilled my boro tank about 3 to 4 times. So for me that is just brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Will measure it tomorrow when I do a pit stop @DoubleD!



With the Exocet inside the Boro tank takes 4,5mm of juice.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ash

Wow, Good amount for an all in 1 pocket device

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> With the Exocet inside the Boro tank takes 4,5mm of juice.
> View attachment 90741


What are you wicking with at the moment? I tried the LungCandy CottonCandy but in there CB2 still a winner.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I pretty much only use Fiber Freaks Cotton Blend these days but unfortunately they have gone out of business... Cotton Bacon is the next best thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> I pretty much only use Fiber Freaks Cotton Blend these days but unfortunately they have gone out of business... Cotton Bacon is the next best thing.
> View attachment 90756


Ahh what a pity. Will have to stick with Bacon Then...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop tip for BB's... I pit stop them but one I don't fill the boro tank and leave it dry... I find wicks soaking in juice doesn't last very well (same goes for all tanks)... so one gets filled and vaped on while the other one stands by while I use the other one. When I feel a need to change wicks (normally a day or two depending on usage) I fill the other boro tank and off we go. Flavour supreme everytime.

Every time I rewick my Exocets I get happy... after fighting with tanks for so long with wicking and trying to not get leaks the exocet is nothing but really simple! 

Boro tank filled to the hilt!





Ready to Rock and Roll!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Love it @Rob Fisher !
That green one is so nice. It looks nicer in real life than in photos imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday Pit Stop... ready to face the week... 





Vicious Ant Knight and Skyline keeping me company for the Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Sunday Pit Stop... ready to face the week...
> View attachment 90961
> View attachment 90962
> View attachment 90963
> 
> 
> Vicious Ant Knight and Skyline keeping me company for the Pit Stop!
> View attachment 90964


So beautiful @Rob Fisher, it is basically the same as to service a Bugatti in a Ferrari workshop, you can't go wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Both those billet boxes look beautiful!
Pit stop looks fabulous and not too bad having the skyline playing backup. Love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

My Authentic Family. Gosh I cannot get enough of these BB's. After each 1 I got, I said that is all I need, But the itch is there for a fawks or ratblack. Who knows. Skylines come quick so I can stop this madness.

So to be inbound is some nice panels and some buttons. Time to dress these bad boys up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Very nice @Ash 

Could anyone let me know if they see any exocets online somewhere please or if they have extra ones not being used.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Mantis Minimal BB Mokume set is stunning. Well made stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> Very nice @Ash
> 
> Could anyone let me know if they see any exocets online somewhere please or if they have extra ones not being used.



I believe they are in production at the moment. The guy in the US where I bought mine does not have any stock of it left either. Just asked a minute ago. No date given but hopefully soon. I will let u know when in its available again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> View attachment 91182
> 
> 
> My Authentic Family. Gosh I cannot get enough of these BB's. After each 1 I got, I said that is all I need, But the itch is there for a fawks or ratblack. Who knows. Skylines come quick so I can stop this madness.
> 
> So to be inbound is some nice panels and some buttons. Time to dress these bad boys up



That looks gorgeous @Ash

Maybe you can help me out here...

I am still trying to determine what the best colour is - because I really would like to get one of these devices one day...

I like the Silver one (i think its called Piebald) - that one seems to be just edging out in the lead in terms of my colour preference. I also think the silver goes nicely with the black door.
But I like the royal blue one too - just not as mad about the black door with the blue (to my eye)
The orange looks nice
I saw Rob's dark green one in the flesh when he came up for the Vape Meet and that looked really nice too.

Damn this is confusing.... Tougher for me than the Reo choice, which for me was simple - Raw Tumbled Aluminium with different coloured doors.

Which colours do you like most? Are there any advantages other than aesthetics of one colour over the other?


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Silver 

The color should be the last thing on your mind.It is a matter of just snagging one.

I tried for the Dober 2 times and by trying to go for that color it seems like the sale didn't even happen.

I never even seen the stock go up.With the blue I was lucky.

But they are all nice.I really like my blue one.

But would also like to get another 1 or 2.

I don't want to go for black or silver anymore seeing so many clones in those colors.

So maybe Red or Dober will be my next ones or even the Kurbis.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> The color should be the last thing on your mind.It is a matter of just snagging one.
> 
> I tried for the Dober 2 times and by trying to go for that color it seems like the sale didn't even happen.
> 
> I never even seen the stock go up.With the blue I was lucky.
> 
> But they are all nice.I really like my blue one.
> 
> But would also like to get another 1 or 2.
> 
> I don't want to go for black or silver anymore seeing so many clones in those colors.
> 
> So maybe Red or Dober will be my next ones or even the Kurbis.



Lol @SAVapeGear - I hear you and thanks for the advice
Maybe then whatever colour is available - - 
But I do like to at least consider what would be my top 3 choices and work from there...


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> That looks gorgeous @Ash
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here...
> 
> I am still trying to determine what the best colour is - because I really would like to get one of these devices one day...
> 
> I like the Silver one (i think its called Piebald) - that one seems to be just edging out in the lead in terms of my colour preference. I also think the silver goes nicely with the black door.
> But I like the royal blue one too - just not as mad about the black door with the blue (to my eye)
> The orange looks nice
> I saw Rob's dark green one in the flesh when he came up for the Vape Meet and that looked really nice too.
> 
> Damn this is confusing.... Tougher for me than the Reo choice, which for me was simple - Raw Tumbled Aluminium with different coloured doors.
> 
> Which colours do you like most? Are there any advantages other than aesthetics of one colour over the other?



TBH I started out looking for a Ratblack, thinking its a cleaner look. I just grabbed what I could and my first was the Blue (RNB). Was not to excited about the colour until it was in my hands. Pictures do not do justice to these BB's. Then came the Orange (Kurbis), Another wow colour. Striking and goes well with the black panels. Now the clear (Same as piebald but different button - that's all). The clear/piebald is stunning on its own, as doors goes well with frame. However I have learnt over the weeks, that this does not end here at all. You can Dress these bad boys up like there is no tomorrow. Endless changes to doors, buttons and tips.

So to answer your question, I love them all, No favourite. But if u had to get 1, I would say Clear/piebald as there is no restriction to any colour door/button or tip u can put on it. U can have a new look everyday if you want to. But stock standard as well the clear/piebald will win.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> TBH I started out looking for a Ratblack, thinking its a cleaner look. I just grabbed what I could and my first was the Blue (RNB). Was not to excited about the colour until it was in my hands. Pictures do not do justice to these BB's. Then came the Orange (Kurbis), Another wow colour. Striking and goes well with the black panels. Now the clear (Same as piebald but different button - that's all). The clear/piebald is stunning on its own, as doors goes well with frame. However I have learnt over the weeks, that this does not end here at all. You can Dress these bad boys up like there is no tomorrow. Endless changes to doors, buttons and tips.
> 
> So to answer your question, I love them all, No favourite. But if u had to get 1, I would say Clear/piebald as there is no restriction to any colour door/button or tip u can put on it. U can have a new look everyday if you want to. But stock standard as well the clear/piebald will win.



Thanks very much @Ash
That is helpful


----------



## Ash

I just ordered a few of these colours now. All these colours here go with the clear/piebald. Its what u want to see that matters bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> TBH I started out looking for a Ratblack, thinking its a cleaner look. I just grabbed what I could and my first was the Blue (RNB). Was not to excited about the colour until it was in my hands. Pictures do not do justice to these BB's. Then came the Orange (Kurbis), Another wow colour. Striking and goes well with the black panels. Now the clear (Same as piebald but different button - that's all). The clear/piebald is stunning on its own, as doors goes well with frame. However I have learnt over the weeks, that this does not end here at all. You can Dress these bad boys up like there is no tomorrow. Endless changes to doors, buttons and tips.
> 
> So to answer your question, I love them all, No favourite. But if u had to get 1, I would say Clear/piebald as there is no restriction to any colour door/button or tip u can put on it. U can have a new look everyday if you want to. But stock standard as well the clear/piebald will win.


Yes.I think for customized options the silver and black is probably the best.

But if you like your Blue Petri color,you would like the RNB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW @Ash! Just wow! The Billet Box is quite something... I would have to say with all my collection of vape gear the Billet Box's are my most used.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Ash! Just wow! The Billet Box is quite something... I would have to say with all my collection of vape gear the Billet Box's are my most used.
> View attachment 91185


@Rob Fisher 

Are you over your snake panels or do you prefer the normal covers?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Are you over your snake panels or do you prefer the normal covers?



The one panel warped in the hot car... so I need to try get it flat again...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Ash! Just wow! The Billet Box is quite something... I would have to say with all my collection of vape gear the Billet Box's are my most used.
> View attachment 91185



I Can agree with you on that. My Daily vape is a BB, but I cannot put my skyline down either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Ash! Just wow! The Billet Box is quite something... I would have to say with all my collection of vape gear the Billet Box's are my most used.
> View attachment 91185



Did u not have a light blue as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Did u not have a light blue as well?



I did but I sold that BB with the panels.


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> The one panel warped in the hot car... so I need to try get it flat again...


I have been looking at those fancy panels, they really do appeal however I am sure they would be out of pricerange for most? What do they run a set on average, be it stabwood or motif acrylic plates?


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> I have been looking at those fancy panels, they really do appeal however I am sure they would be out of pricerange for most? What do they run a set on average, be it stabwood or motif acrylic plates?



The cheaper plastic type are around the $60 mark... the stab wood panels start at $150 and go up to $250.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> The cheaper plastic type are around the $60 mark... the stab wood panels start at $150 and go up to $250.


That is depressingly expensive.


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> I did but I sold that BB with the panels.



I would have thought you would be collecting all the colours.


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> That is depressingly expensive.



Yip I keep seeing panels I really really want but can't get to spend nearly the RRP for an authentic BB on just panels.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> I would have thought you would be collecting all the colours.



I do have a couple of BB DNA60's inbound.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I do have a couple of BB DNA60's inbound.


Nee man Oom @Rob Fisher 

How.........


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Nee man Oom @Rob Fisher
> 
> How.........



Got a mate in the US to attend the last buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Got a mate in the US to attend the last buy.


What time was the last sale?

Because I tried and didn't even see any go live.

Will try again with the next sale.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> What time was the last sale?
> 
> Because I tried and didn't even see any go live.
> 
> Will try again with the next sale.



Not sure because I was on a JOL at the Vape Meet... but it's normally 5:30pm SA Time.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure because I was on a JOL at the Vape Meet... but it's normally 5:30pm SA Time.


Did you get a Dober?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Did you get a Dober?



I did.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Now the next question @Rob Fisher 

Where are you going to get exocets for all these BB's?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Now the next question @Rob Fisher
> 
> Where are you going to get exocets for all these BB's?



I managed to get a couple from the USA and they are built and ready. Unfortunately I got the last 2 from them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Why is it so hard..........


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some new shaped Drip Tips I asked @hands to make for me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

That is why I like the Dotmod tips.

They press fit so they work perfectly to unscrew the cap holding the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This Saturday is another Billet Box sale day and remember that it's summer savings time so SA Time will be 04:30pm and not 05:30pm like before...
Here is my secret... and yes having a fiber optic line helps...

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

Keep an eye on the BB FB page for updates before the time.
https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/

1. Already be logged in with billing and shipping info added! Make sure you have been through the age checker twice!
2. *Be on the page for the one you want! Don't sit on the main BB page! Decide on the colour you want and stay on that page!*
3. F5, F5, F5.. or in my case I use the *Chrome REFRESH button* which seems to work faster for me. 
4. I use Chrome and already have *Credit Card info saved to Chrome*.
5. Practice the checkout sequence several times a few minutes before hand.
6. *Stay calm*... the excitement of the buy causes you to get all wrapped up in the buy just like we did in the Woodvil days... getting over excited makes you rush and make mistakes... one mistake and you are toast!
7. Make sure you have a *USA delivery address*. MyUS works for me.

PS Start looking for an Exocet now. Keep an eye on this page because they do restock from time to time.
http://www.hellfiremods.co.uk/exocet/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

It is much easier to get a billet than an exocet these days.

So don't know what to do...............


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> It is much easier to get a billet than an exocet these days.
> 
> So don't know what to do...............



These things go in spurts... so get whatever is available at the time...


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also spoke to a lot of vendors that stocked them before and they said they wont be stocking it again.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Also spoke to a lot of vendors that stocked them before and they said they wont be stocking it again.



Huh? That makes no sense? Which vendors said that? And did they give a reason?


----------



## SAVapeGear

I suspect this is because of the clones hitting the market.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Huh? That makes no sense? Which vendors said that? And did they give a reason?



I am sure Hellfire will still stock.But I have personally never seen stock on their site for about 2 months.


----------



## Ash

So apparently attysmith are not producing any exocets at the moment and not even sure if they will going forward according to Derek agsalud

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ash

grab and buy when ever u see them on fb 2nd hand is the only way it seems for now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

If anyone is ever feeling generous enough... I would really love to try a BB before making up my mind to go out and hunt one down because for one, I'm not a fan of single battery devices, and for 2... I'm way to obsessive to start the hunt without knowing what I'm in for.... It's in the best interest of public safety to curb my obsessive tendencies


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> So apparently attysmith are not producing any exocets at the moment and not even sure if they will going forward according to Derek agsalud


This Sucks Big Time.


----------



## Waine

Amir said:


> If anyone is ever feeling generous enough... I would really love to try a BB before making up my mind to go out and hunt one down because for one, I'm not a fan of single battery devices, and for 2... I'm way to obsessive to start the hunt without knowing what I'm in for.... It's in the best interest of public safety to curb my obsessive tendencies



@Amir I can relate. I am reluctant to buy "just one" BB, for fear of my OCD kicking in and having to buy more and more and more. So, for me, it's best to not even try one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looks like no sale today... 

Quote from thier FB page "Our next stock update will take place on April 22nd at 8:30 am mountain time. Have a happy Easter everyone!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that's what I call a FULL Boro Tank! Time to go out foraging for food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that's what I call a FULL Boro Tank! Time to go out foraging for food!


You need some silver battery wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that's what I call a FULL Boro Tank! Time to go out foraging for food!
> View attachment 91840



What has been the best build for you, using the exocet's. I have never tried Ni80 and I am thinking maybe I should. Which gauge works best for xxx and how many wraps on wat size. Will be off to sir vape tomorrow to get me some ni80


----------



## Hakhan

Ash said:


> What has been the best build for you, using the exocet's. I have never tried Ni80 and I am thinking maybe I should. Which gauge works best for xxx and how many wraps on wat size. Will be off to sir vape tomorrow to get me some ni80


Hey Ash 
Try out the flat wire Ni80. 
If you using round 24g 3ID 7 wraps comes in around .5ohms

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Ash said:


> What has been the best build for you, using the exocet's. I have never tried Ni80 and I am thinking maybe I should. Which gauge works best for xxx and how many wraps on wat size. Will be off to sir vape tomorrow to get me some ni80



I use 24g,2.5mm I/D,7 wraps. I find any bigger I/D and it doesn't seem to wick so well.Can't figure out why!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ash

Hakhan said:


> Hey Ash
> Try out the flat wire Ni80.
> If you using round 24g 3ID 7 wraps comes in around .5ohms



Never thought about using flat wire. Will try that out as well, Thanks


----------



## Ash

Genosmate said:


> I use 24g,2.5mm I/D,7 wraps. I find any bigger I/D and it doesn't seem to wick so well.Can't figure out why!



Is this using Ni80 as well. I use something similar with a1 and that is good, but I found using claptons even better at the moment.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> What has been the best build for you, using the exocet's. I have never tried Ni80 and I am thinking maybe I should. Which gauge works best for xxx and how many wraps on wat size. Will be off to sir vape tomorrow to get me some ni80



The best build for the Exocet is The Coil Company 2,5mm special Fused Claptons and the Alien Claptons that @RiaanRed makes for me.

I also have used 24g Ni80 from Kidney Puncher as well as Flatwire with very good success.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Ash said:


> Is this using Ni80 as well. I use something similar with a1 and that is good, but I found using claptons even better at the moment.



Yep I use NI80.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Thanks guys. Will be trying some of these out soon. Will keep you guys updated


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a reminder to be wide awake on this coming Saturday at 4:30pm... my contacts tell me this is gonna be a big one with lots of stock so if you are after a Authentic Billet Box at RRP pricing then you need to be online at http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a reminder to be wide awake on this coming Saturday at 4:30pm... my contacts tell me this is gonna be a big one with lots of stock so if you are after a Authentic Billet Box at RRP pricing then you need to be online at http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/
> View attachment 92136


Would be nice if they also sell exocets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Would be nice if they also sell exocets.



Big time!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time!


Might just have to get a kanger occ bridge to help me through until there is exocets available again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop of two favorite BB's... ready to face the world now!  Flavour is so on point!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Pit Stop of two favorite BB's... ready to face the world now!  Flavour is so on point!
> View attachment 92163
> View attachment 92164
> View attachment 92166
> View attachment 92168
> View attachment 92167


How do you get your Boro Tanks so full Oom @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> How do you get your Boro Tanks so full Oom @Rob Fisher ?



I'm an expert at filling the Boro these days... I use the normal Vapour Mountain bottles and fill it right to the top through a small gap and then slide the glass all the way... I get a drop or two of juice on the glass sometimes but just wipe it away. Also the bottle that comes with the Care Kit has a really nice thin nozzle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm an expert at filling the Boro these days... I use the normal Vapour Mountain bottles and fill it right to the top through a small gap and then slide the glass all the way... I get a drop or two of juice on the glass sometimes but just wipe it away. Also the bottle that comes with the Care Kit has a really nice thin nozzle!
> View attachment 92170


A true expert indeed !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm an expert at filling the Boro these days... I use the normal Vapour Mountain bottles and fill it right to the top through a small gap and then slide the glass all the way... I get a drop or two of juice on the glass sometimes but just wipe it away. Also the bottle that comes with the Care Kit has a really nice thin nozzle!
> View attachment 92170


A true expert indeed !!!

RO Billet AKA Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ash

I need to get rid of a strong tobacco smell from a boro tank, What is the best way to do this. Even the O-rings have the smell. I have just used Isopropyl Alcohol on my bb boro tank section as that also had some of the smell and that seems to have cleared that out. But what can I use on the tank and o-rings


----------



## DoubleD

Ash said:


> I need to get rid of a strong tobacco smell from a boro tank, What is the best way to do this. Even the O-rings have the smell. I have just used Isopropyl Alcohol on my bb boro tank section as that also had some of the smell and that seems to have cleared that out. But what can I use on the tank and o-rings



Start off by getting a shot glass of vodka, a shot glass of white vinegar, teaspoon of baking soda and a cup of hot water.
Mix up the ingredients, chuck in the atomizer and shout loudly the word "Nostrovia!" and drink the vodka!

Any after smells/tastes should be gone after a bath like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> I need to understand something here from those in the know
> 
> If one typically vapes these boxes at 20-30 Watts - then is there any major advantage in getting the DNA60 version?
> 
> Does it give better battery life at the same power?
> Or some other advantage? (other than the extra 20 watts of course)


If nothing else the additional headroom could offer slightly better battery life IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

SAVapeGear said:


> Not bad at all. But I only had it for half a day.
> 
> I just wanted something to put there because I see many people use these 3D printed plugs.





Silver said:


> Love it @Rob Fisher !
> That green one is so nice. It looks nicer in real life than in photos imo


Would have loved to have one of my bass guitars in that finish,very nice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been taking Anthea to CTM because she has some handyman jobs to do and while she is looking for towel rails etc I spend my time taking pics of my BB against the backdrop of tiles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

That smile on the last pic is priceless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Luck with today's BB Buy everyone! Get ready!


----------



## incredible_hullk

And they gone... seriously this is harder than getting drugs on the street I wud imagine


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Been taking Anthea to CTM because she has some handyman jobs to do and while she is looking for towel rails etc I spend my time taking pics of my BB against the backdrop of tiles.
> View attachment 92371
> View attachment 92372
> View attachment 92373
> View attachment 92374
> View attachment 92375
> View attachment 92376
> View attachment 92377
> View attachment 92378
> View attachment 92379
> View attachment 92380
> View attachment 92381
> View attachment 92382
> View attachment 92383



Lovely pics @Rob Fisher 
I can just imagine what the people there must have thought. What on earth is that man doing!!



My favourite backgrounds for this BB are the 4th one (the dark background) and the 2nd last one, with the dash of red squares. Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> And they gone... seriously this is harder than getting drugs on the street I wud imagine



Yip it was a battle today... I wanted an RPG and saw the PayPal option and thought that was a good idea... unfortunately the PP option was a dead lose and PayPal didn't work...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

So little boy blue was getting a pitstop in the shop and his glass from the a-tank grew legs in the process. Where can I buy a spare glass or do I have to buy the whole tank to get the glass? 







Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Send a message to the guys at BB @Stroodlepuff. They will make a plan for you.

But you should get a spare boro as well....

https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I see @Takie has made a plan for the @Stroodlepuff! Taks you rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Stroodlepuff said:


> Where can I buy a spare glass


You should also buy some battery wraps since that wrap on that battery of yours looks unhealthy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

KZOR said:


> You should also buy some battery wraps since that wrap on that battery of yours looks unhealthy.



lol I know  will rewrap this afternoon, happened when I tried to take it out the bb


----------



## SAVapeGear

Managed to grab another this weekend.

Was like running for a 90% discount sale at Edgars !!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> So little boy blue was getting a pitstop in the shop and his glass from the a-tank grew legs in the process. Where can I buy a spare glass or do I have to buy the whole tank to get the glass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear about the lost glass @Stroodlepuff 
must be such a bleak situation having a beauty like that and not being able to vape on it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Managed to grab another this weekend.
> 
> Was like running for a 90% discount sale at Edgars !!!
> 
> View attachment 92477



Remarkable looking BB @SAVapeGear 
Wishing you all the best and congrats
That silver and black looks so great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

So I have tried the flatwire from haywire on an exocet. Flavour is Ok not Great. Yet that flatwire on a Hadaly is OUTSTANDING. The best ever. Now I am going to try ni80, do u guys do spaced wraps or compact.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> So I have tried the flatwire from haywire on an exocet. Flavour is Ok not Great. Yet that flatwire on a Hadaly is OUTSTANDING. The best ever. Now I am going to try ni80, do u guys do spaced wraps or compact.



For my Exocet's I put in nothing other than 2,5mm Staple Claptons and Alien Claptons from The Coil Company! @RiaanRed need to release a product called Exocet Special Build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> For my Exocet's I put in nothing other than 2,5mm Staple Claptons and Alien Claptons from The Coil Company! @RiaanRed need to release a product called Exocet Special Build!



Yea. I have an order with him already. Just waiting in line. Hopefully not to long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Green with see through smokey black panels...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Green with see through smokey black panels...
> View attachment 92622
> View attachment 92623



Wonder why they made the buttons and battery see through? I mean, I understand the screen part to be see through, that's awesome but why the buttons lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ash

Looks better on your piebald

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

DoubleD said:


> Wonder why they made the buttons and battery see through? I mean, I understand the screen part to be see through, that's awesome but why the buttons lol


haha Because they coated the inside with smoke film before machining the cavities away to prevent button presses and battery fitment is my guess. Also a bit of a fingerprint magnet that door


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Pit Stop and the Hadaly as well because it juice testing time in the Hadaly!




All sparkling clean and ready for a flavour explosion!




Ready to face the world!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Ash said:


> Looks better on your piebald



'Piebald' sounds like such a naughty word

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes some of these coils last for a long time but I still find a brand new coil just really POPS! I guess I could have dry burnt the coil and make it look good again and there is no doubt the vape would be great... but would it be perfect? I really find a brand new coil really makes a difference... I'm now sitting chilling with a perfect vape!






Screen shots as the DNA60 fires up... Billet Box and then Doug Dino!




28 watts of perfection... Billet Box clean, new coil, fresh wick, XXX filled up, sealed and ready to go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Ash! Just wow! The Billet Box is quite something... I would have to say with all my collection of vape gear the Billet Box's are my most used.
> View attachment 91185


Rob,those are some pretty girls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes some of these coils last for a long time but I still find a brand new coil just really POPS! I guess I could have dry burnt the coil and make it look good again and there is no doubt the vape would be great... but would it be perfect? I really find a brand new coil really makes a difference... I'm now sitting chilling with a perfect vape!
> View attachment 92831
> View attachment 92832
> View attachment 92833
> View attachment 92834
> 
> 
> Screen shots as the DNA60 fires up... Billet Box and then Doug Dino!
> View attachment 92835
> View attachment 92836
> 
> 
> 28 watts of perfection... Billet Box clean, new coil, fresh wick, XXX filled up, sealed and ready to go!
> View attachment 92837
> View attachment 92838



Awesome @Rob Fisher
There is no doubt that a new coil vapes better than one that has been dry burned a few times

How long did that coil last in there before you replaced it?
Hope you gonna keep some of those "old used once" coils in case you run out one day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome @Rob Fisher
> There is no doibt that a new coil vapes better than one that has been dry burned a few times
> 
> How long did that coil last in there before you replaced it?
> Hope you gonna keep some of those "old used once" coils in case you run out one day



It was just over a month Hi Ho @Silver! And no I don't keep old coils... and I will never run out of coils or juice... that will never happen... I am far to organised for that strange event to occur in my Vape Cave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

@Rob Fisher, out of curiosity, have you tried the doggy RBA as yet or know of anyone that has tried it yet. I have a BB inbound with a doggy RBA and from reviews its been good except for the fact you cannot dry burn coil on this RBA. However there is now an 510 connector available so I might just get that and try this sucker out.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> @Rob Fisher, out of curiosity, have you tried the doggy RBA as yet or know of anyone that has tried it yet. I have a BB inbound with a doggy RBA and from reviews its been good except for the fact you cannot dry burn coil on this RBA. However there is now an 510 connector available so I might just get that and try this sucker out.


Me and @Rob Fisher have some inbound with the adapters.

We will probably get them early next week.

Looks decent IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> @Rob Fisher, out of curiosity, have you tried the doggy RBA as yet or know of anyone that has tried it yet. I have a BB inbound with a doggy RBA and from reviews its been good except for the fact you cannot dry burn coil on this RBA. However there is now an 510 connector available so I might just get that and try this sucker out.



@Ash no I haven't tried the Doggy... but I have one inbound... as well as one or two other bridges. I doubt I will get a better vape than my Exocet's but am going to try them all anyway just in case. It will give me a reason to make another Rob's Ramblings... I'm running out of things to review and talk about...

I will grab anything and everything related to the Billet Box's because they are amazing devices and way my favourite devices in my arsenal!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ash

cool, just ordered the adapter today. Will have the doggy later today anyway. So will try it out if I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> Me and @Rob Fisher have some inbound with the adapters.
> 
> We will probably get them early next week.
> 
> Looks decent IMHO.


Mine just cleared customs.So maybe by the end of the day.

I have tried someone else Doggy and the Vape was very good.

But need to play myself first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine just cleared customs.So maybe buy the end of the day.



Did they send you an invoice for Vat etc @SAVapeGear? It the one thing that drives me crazy about DHL... get to SA real quick and then DHL JHB stuff around for days and days.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Did they send you an invoice for Vat etc @SAVapeGear? It the one thing that drives me crazy about DHL... get to SA real quick and then DHL JHB stuff around for days and days.


I also hate this about DHL. I called them this morning. They just asked for my ID number and email address.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Did they send you an invoice for Vat etc @SAVapeGear? It the one thing that drives me crazy about DHL... get to SA real quick and then DHL JHB stuff around for days and days.



Tell me about it. I ordered some ss buttons for my BB and they were in SA within 3 days. Since 11/4/2017 they are sitting with customs and still awaiting there release. I have had many items from around the world leave after the 11th and are in my hands already. DHL Sucks big time. There only help is to be patient.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> I also hate this about DHL. I called them this morning. They just asked for my ID number and email address.


I always phone them went it hits customs in JHB and asked them if they need anything from me.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> I always phone them went it hits customs in JHB and asked them if they need anything from me.


@Rob Fisher 

You can call them here : DHL Contact: 011 921 3666


----------



## Ash

I did that and passed the info along. But they blame it on customs who have a backlog due to public holidays. So I have given up and will get it when I do. FedEx is the only way to go, but unfortunately Europe loves DHL more

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

I have never waited more than 7 days for a parcel from DHL.I always keep phoning them.But Fedex is better but not always an option.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> You can call them here : DHL Contact: 011 921 3666



Have done... always have to call DHL or die of old age waiting... so annoying... FedEx rocks and DHL sucks!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have some really awesome goodies (BB related) in bound and can't wait to get them... Bridges, Panels, Drip Tips and BB's! Whooooo! Waiting for Vape Mail sucks but I guess it's all part of the excitement!

Here are one of the sets of panels inbound because we always need pictures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Fedex = Authentic
DHL = Clone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> I have some really awesome goodies (BB related) in bound and can't wait to get them... Bridges, Panels, Drip Tips and BB's! Whooooo! Waiting for Vape Mail sucks but I guess it's all part of the excitement!
> 
> Here are one of the sets of panels inbound because we always need pictures!
> 
> View attachment 92867



Nice, I have a the BB I was after from the start. A Ratbald DNA 60 and at rrp too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Ash
But what is "ratbald" ?
Hehe


----------



## Amir

Ash said:


> cool, just ordered the adapter today. Will have the doggy later today anyway. So will try it out if I can



I want the doggy also... Just need to run it by my wife (no pun intended)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Awesome @Ash
> But what is "ratbald" ?
> Hehe



Thanks, Just the colour name. IE Black


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## boxerulez

Ash said:


> Thanks, Just the colour name. IE Black


 

Ratbald = Authentic
Black = Clone 

On my back and my keyboard is covered in Energy Drink after that Comment @SAVapeGear 

I dont know why you guys struggle with DHL like that, my stuff is always on my desk within 4 days of shipping from CHINA.

I think they scrutinize it much more because of the VALUE of your parcels and perhaps because it comes from the US ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 92876



Ooohhhhh!
That is just too gorgeous @SAVapeGear 
!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ash

I think I have enough now. All the colours I was after are in my hand. Now for all the little things to make it pop. Waiting for some panels and some tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> I think I have enough now. All the colours I was after are in my hand. Now for all the little things to make it pop. Waiting for some panels and some tips.
> 
> View attachment 92917



No @Ash! Still need to add a Dobber and Poo to you collection... and an RPG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

I was thinking the RPG is next and a poo. But I cannot have soo many now. Its a lot. Plus I have my skylines inbound too. Ohh what the hell 1 more won't hurt I guess

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Ash - that is a great assortment of BBs !
Loving them

They're not very photogenic as far as vape devices go
I guess its their shape and their black covers
But in the flesh they are awesome - when i held Rob's BBs they were fabulous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> @Ash - that is a great assortment of BBs !
> Loving them
> 
> They're not very photogenic as far as vape devices go
> I guess its their shape and their black covers
> But in the flesh they are awesome - when i held Rob's BBs they were fabulous!



You are right @Silver, they don't photo very well but they are beautiful in the hands. I was watching a video yesterday on these BB's and he made a comment that stuck, which I think is true. Its the Holly Grail for an All in 1 device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> You are right @Silver, they don't photo very well but they are beautiful in the hands. I was watching a video yesterday on these BB's and he made a comment that stuck, which I think is true. Its the Holly Grail for an All in 1 device.


It certainly seems that way @Ash !!
Enjoy


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> I think I have enough now. All the colours I was after are in my hand. Now for all the little things to make it pop. Waiting for some panels and some tips.
> 
> View attachment 92917


Didn't you have an Kurbis as well @Ash


----------



## Ash

Yes I did, but sold it to make way for ratbald.


----------



## Rob Fisher

No Vape Mail today so let's play dress up on the BB's!

@hands drip tips used back in the day on REO's and SM25's... still look awesome on BB's!




Even the fatties from SM25's look good! And then one of my oldest Drip Tips... the good old USA Flag Tip. Was my most expensive Drip Tip back in the day!




White @hands DT with white gold circle and dot inserts! And then my favourite Drip Tip of all time! My @hands GOLD banded DT!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

awesome @Rob Fisher 
The @hands tips look gorgeous

Lol, i remember the American flag driptip
Do you remember that vape meet at Alibi where we took the photo with all the Reos on the table? I think there were about 30 Reos or so. And your Reo was easy to find because it had Captain America on top. Hehe

I must try go find that picture again. Its somewhere in the old vape meet threads

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> awesome @Rob Fisher
> The @hands tips look gorgeous
> 
> Lol, i remember the American flag driptip
> Do you remember that vape meet at Alibi where we took the photo with all the Reos on the table? I think there were about 30 Reos or so. And your Reo was easy to find because it had Captain America on top. Hehe
> 
> I must try go find that picture again. Its somewhere in the old vape meet threads



@Rob Fisher , i cant find that pic now
Will look again when on the computer so i can do better searching
Am on the iPad now and i cant see so well or do proper power searching 
But i saw some pics of the peeps from 2014 - wow, what a blast from the past. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a new batch of all in one Billet Box Drip Tips's are about to head to MyUS... Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> And a new batch of all in one Billet Box Drip Tips's are about to head to MyUS... Boom!
> View attachment 93182


These are very nice @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> And a new batch of all in one Billet Box Drip Tips's are about to head to MyUS... Boom!
> View attachment 93182


Are these from the Hidden Mafia groups again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Are these from the Hidden Mafia groups again?



Yes they are... but I'm more than happy to add you to the FB Group if you want @SAVapeGear?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

We have to see if @hands could make some of these screw in tips and maybe even doors if possible.

We must keep the money in the country

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> And a new batch of all in one Billet Box Drip Tips's are about to head to MyUS... Boom!
> View attachment 93182



Look Great. Let me know what you think of his work. Was going to place an order with Chris but I am hoping @hands could do it for us. Plus just waiting for my Juma Panels so I could match correctly.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Look Great. Let me know what you think of his work. Was going to place an order with Chris but I am hoping @hands could do it for us. Plus just waiting for my Juma Panels so I could match correctly.



Will do @Ash! 

Just a tip with the Juma panels... don't leave your BB in the car because they will warp!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

did u not get that fixed as yet


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> did u not get that fixed as yet



Nope... tried a bit with the hair dryer but didn't have much luck... I guess I should try it in a hot car.


----------



## Ash

Or a heat gun. I have 1 if u like to use it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi Guys

Is there any wire presets on the DNA60 board that is in the BB?

Like NI200 or SS316 for temp control?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Never mind,I see it does have a couple of Nickel presets.No SS that I can see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to put an Insider Atty in the Royal Blue BB! The build (wicking) is a lot more finicky than the Exocet and so far the Exocet is winning the flavour race but I have only had a short time with the Insider and will continue to play!
> View attachment 86192
> View attachment 86193



Hows the insider been for you, I find this atty needs a lot more work to get it running properly. Especially the wicking. 'Flavour is there but not worth the effort. Exocet for the win and a very close 2nd is the Doggy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Hows the insider been for you, I find this atty needs a lot more work to get it running properly. Especially the wicking. 'Flavour is there but not worth the effort. Exocet for the win and a very close 2nd is the Doggy.



Agree 100$ @Ash. Heading back to Durbs shortly and the testing will continue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I always wondered why they sent a bottle in the Billet Box Care Kit... it's because it's an ideal bottle to fill Boro Tanks with as well as RDTA's and other tanks with small juice holes... Chicken Dinner Bottle to be on the desk at all times!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Latest Edition

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

I do not own a billet box, but when i do this is something i would look into. Just as a gag i would wrap it to look like a box of analogs for the fun of it.

But i do want the billet box owners to know i am envious of the mods. I would love to own such a mod. One day. A vaper can always dream.


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is looking for unbreakable Boro Glass lids the DNV etched ones are in stock here. (NB use the drop down box and select DNV)

http://dripnvap.com/index.php?id_pr...roduct&id_lang=2#/175-borotank-rev4_black_dnv




@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone is looking for unbreakable Boro Glass lids the DNV etched ones are in stock here. (NB use the drop down box and select DNV)
> 
> http://dripnvap.com/index.php?id_pr...roduct&id_lang=2#/175-borotank-rev4_black_dnv
> 
> View attachment 94304
> 
> 
> @Stroodlepuff



Haha thanks Rob  Mine didn't break though...it went missing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Did a post just get deleted two posts above?? I swear I saw something and now it's gone...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel

antonherbst said:


> I do not own a billet box, but when i do this is something i would look into. Just as a gag i would wrap it to look like a box of analogs for the fun of it.
> 
> But i do want the billet box owners to know i am envious of the mods. I would love to own such a mod. One day. A vaper can always dream.



I just had to sorry .....

P.S @Rob Fisher presume my previous post was deleted due to being 'inappropriate' ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone is looking for unbreakable Boro Glass lids the DNV etched ones are in stock here. (NB use the drop down box and select DNV)
> 
> http://dripnvap.com/index.php?id_pr...roduct&id_lang=2#/175-borotank-rev4_black_dnv
> 
> View attachment 94304
> 
> 
> @Stroodlepuff


Are these made under licence from BilletBox Vapor? 

I was trying to wrap my head around all the accesories etc. wondering if these are all approved accessories, also like the panels, does BB vet and approve every accesory that is made to fit the BB?

Are there approved vendors list of products that are allowed to be used with the BB without voiding the warranty etc?


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Are these made under licence from BilletBox Vapor?
> 
> I was trying to wrap my head around all the accesories etc. wondering if these are all approved accessories, also like the panels, does BB vet and approve every accesory that is made to fit the BB?
> 
> Are there approved vendors list of products that are allowed to be used with the BB without voiding the warranty etc?



Not really sure... but the add ons have always been encouraged... and some are even sold on the BB Online Shop. I think Billet Box USA are happy to sell BB's and the fact there are so many neat add ons help the sales so it seems to be a win win for everyone.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> I just had to sorry .....
> 
> P.S @Rob Fisher presume my previous post was deleted due to being 'inappropriate' ?
> 
> View attachment 94306



Yip it was @Daniel. Promoting BB Clones in the Authentic BB thread is inappropriate.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 94315


Just to beautiful @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

You know me my oom.....Go Big or Go Home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boro, Staple Clapton coil dry burned and new wick... full of XXX and ready to go into the BB for a day out for a Mother's Day Lunch in Umdloti!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Boro, Staple Clapton coil dry burned and new wick... full of XXX and ready to go into the BB for a day out for a Mother's Day Lunch in Umdloti!
> View attachment 94542



Bel Ponto uncle Rob?
They have amazing food there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Bel Ponto uncle Rob?
> They have amazing food there?



Mundo Vida is our destination today! One of my favourite restaurants!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Boro, Staple Clapton coil dry burned and new wick...



Can you confirm which Clappies ? From Coil Company and what diameter ? Think I need to try some .....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Can you confirm which Clappies ? From Coil Company and what diameter ? Think I need to try some .....



Yes from The Coil Company. @RiaanRed builds them for my BB's and Skyline. 2,5mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB dress up time... today I think white panels are the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up time... today I think white panels are the way!
> View attachment 94679
> View attachment 94680


And here my kids sits without clothes for the winter

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> And here my kids sits without clothes for the winter


Hahaha I'm going down this road soon ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> And here my kids sits without clothes for the winter


I was referring to the BB kids.LOL

Not my real kids.

They are use to not having clothes.LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop for the BB's... I actually enjoy pit stopping the Billet Box's...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Due to one of the BB owners wife just having had a baby the next sale of BB's will be on May 27th!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mega EPIC Vape Mail due on Monday so until then let's play BB dress up again... Natural Wood panels from 4DCB and integrated drip tip from Tripple C's.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

For the best GLOSS finish on Billet Box panels it can only be Viking USA panels!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to prepare the BB's for the day out... Tak Rat Brown is ready but BB Green needs a new wick, a refill, new panels and new battery!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Now the panel fomo starts....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

DNV indestructible glass for the Billet Box Boro Tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## anthony001

First BB

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to change panels... how about all black?




Nahhhh... let's try Black and White! Yes that's better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

BB Top Deck chocolate @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

How does one get hold of one of these mods?


----------



## anthony001

Riaz said:


> How does one get hold of one of these mods?


I was actually lucky to get one but @Rob Fisher could explain on how to get one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

anthony001 said:


> First BB
> View attachment 95813



Your blue one looks fabulous @anthony001 !!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> How does one get hold of one of these mods?



FB Page for info - https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/

Every 2 weeks they have a sale - http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

1. A really fast fibre line.
2. Sign up and enter all details you can like addresses
3. Make sure you have a MyUS account (or an overseas address) because they won't ship to SA
4. Enter your credit card details using Chrome so that it remembers all your details except the 3 digits on the back
5. Instead of Ctrl F5 to refresh the page of the BB you are looking for use the Chrome reload button because it's faster
6. Stay Calm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> FB Page for info - https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/
> 
> Every 2 weeks they have a sale - http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/
> 
> 1. A really fast fibre line.
> 2. Sign up and enter all details you can like addresses
> 3. Make sure you have a MyUS account (or an overseas address) because they won't ship to SA
> 4. Enter your credit card details using Chrome so that it remembers all your details except the 3 digits on the back
> 5. Instead of Ctrl F5 to refresh the page of the BB you are looking for use the Chrome reload button because it's faster
> 6. Stay Calm



You could potentially put chrome or firefox in dev mode by pressing F12. A simple F5 will do a complete refresh and discard any cached info

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## anthony001

Silver said:


> Your blue one looks fabulous @anthony001 !!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Got black, ultem and silver kits from @Takie.
My turn to apply makeup  
Going with the ultem for a few days...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Christos - i like the silver BB
Looks good with the black door
Reminds me of my Reo Black - hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> FB Page for info - https://www.facebook.com/BilletBoxVapor/
> 
> Every 2 weeks they have a sale - http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/
> 
> 1. A really fast fibre line.
> 2. Sign up and enter all details you can like addresses
> 3. Make sure you have a MyUS account (or an overseas address) because they won't ship to SA
> 4. Enter your credit card details using Chrome so that it remembers all your details except the 3 digits on the back
> 5. Instead of Ctrl F5 to refresh the page of the BB you are looking for use the Chrome reload button because it's faster
> 6. Stay Calm


Thanks Rob. 

What is the landed cost more or less?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Thanks Rob.
> 
> What is the landed cost more or less?



A Billet Box with an Exocet lands at around the R7,200 mark after courier, customs and vat etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ash

Truly the best all in 1 device. But in saying that, I feel that it is the best when run with the Exocet RBA. I Love the Juma Panels. By Far the Best hand made tips for the BB is By Chris from Tripple C's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos

I am still trying to remember who told me to quit smoking because vaping would be much cheaper #heibo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Ash said:


> Truly the best all in 1 device. But in saying that, I feel that it is the best when run with the Exocet RBA. I Love the Juma Panels. By Far the Best hand made tips for the BB is By Chris from Tripple C's.
> 
> View attachment 96178



Really love those brownish dragon scale plates man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Are there any cons or downsides with this device?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Are there any cons or downsides with this device?



If you like HIGH POWER builds then yes there is a downside. If you are happy with a restricted lung hit at around the 30 watt mark on a half ohm coil then you are in heaven!

Cloud blowers at high wattage will not like the BB. But if you want a device with outstanding battery life, good juice capacity, robust, pocket friendly and outstanding flavour with an exocet then this is the device for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> If you like HIGH POWER builds then yes there is a downside. If you are happy with a restricted lung hit at around the 30 watt mark on a half ohm coil then you are in heaven!
> 
> Cloud blowers at high wattage will not like the BB. But if you want a device with outstanding battery life, good juice capacity, robust, pocket friendly and outstanding flavour with an exocet then this is the device for you.


Im sporting a fancy coil at 0.3 Ohms at 30W and cloud production is satisfactory and flavour is outstanding!
Ive never owned a device i can slip into my pocket and not worry about a leak either.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Im sporting a fancy coil at 0.3 Ohms at 30W and cloud production is satisfactory and flavour is outstanding!
> Ive never owned a device i can slip into my pocket and not worry about a leak either.



100% @Christos! I have also gone down on the resistance lately... currently on 0.41Ω. Clouds a plenty but won't win a cloud compo.  I'm just looking at all my conventional mods and tanks standing on the side as I prepare two BB's for an outing to the Royal Show in PMB shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Christos! I have also gone down on the resistance lately... currently on 0.41Ω. Clouds a plenty but won't win a cloud compo.  I'm just looking at all my conventional mods and tanks standing on the side as I prepare two BB's for an outing to the Royal Show in PMB shortly!


I have 5 mods sitting with no tanks as I ultrasoniced everything. Haven't rebuilt anything as I'm only using the BB and skyline...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I have 5 mods sitting with no tanks as I ultrasoniced everything. Haven't rebuilt anything as I'm only using the BB and skyline...



Snap!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola

Not sure why my post was deleted. I was offering advice. Lets try this again. You guys mustn't be so protective.
@Riaz my advice, get a BB from the Sirs, with the recommended RBA. If you like it, acquire one from Billet Box vapour in the US.
*No mention of the C word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz

skola said:


> Not sure why my post was deleted. I was offering advice. Lets try this again. You guys mustn't be so protective.
> @Riaz my advice, get a BB from the Sirs, with the recommended RBA. If you like it, acquire one from Billet Box vapour in the US.
> *No mention of the C word.


Thanks @skola 

Ordered the black one now from there.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## skola

Riaz said:


> Thanks @skola
> 
> Ordered the black one now from there.


Awesome! Hope you enjoy it.. Be sure to let us know what you think. In the appropriate thread of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Riaz said:


> Thanks @skola
> 
> Ordered the black one now from there.



And share your thoughts on the SXk BB thread


----------



## wikus

That's 


skola said:


> Not sure why my post was deleted. I was offering advice. Lets try this again. You guys mustn't be so protective.
> @Riaz my advice, get a BB from the Sirs, with the recommended RBA. If you like it, acquire one from Billet Box vapour in the US.
> *No mention of the C word.


That's a great idea gonna place my order now...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Riaz

skola said:


> Awesome! Hope you enjoy it.. Be sure to let us know what you think. In the appropriate thread of course


Sure will do


----------



## Rob Fisher

These DNV replacement glass covers for the Boro Tanks are great but the frosted ones stop you from seeing the juice levels which is a bit doff! They look kewl but not so practical. Also they are just slightly longer so the condenser savers don't fit.

Edit... what a goose... pull the sticker off the back first you special human.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> These DNV replacement glass covers for the Boro Tanks are great but the frosted ones stop you from seeing the juice levels which is a bit doff! They look kewl but not so practical. Also they are just slightly longer so the condenser savers don't fit.
> View attachment 96416


That's really unfortunate and silly... they looked like a chiken dinner.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> That's really unfortunate and silly... they looked like a chiken dinner.



The clear ones are KEWL.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow I am all kinds of special... there is a sticker that you are supposed to peel off! DNV now see through... what a Goose! In my defence there was no manual that came with them.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I am all kinds of special... there is a sticker that you are supposed to peel off! DNV now see through... what a Goose! In my defence there was no manual that came with them.
> View attachment 96503
> View attachment 96504


That Ratblack with the skull and bones tank is just too amazing for words Rob, very jelly!

You just need some black battery wraps to finish it off...
http://vapeguy.co.za/Batteries-Charging/heat-shrink-18650-battery-wrap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Thanks to our Legendary @Rob Fisher my OCD can stray to something else today....

Note the mm gap between the drip tip and the BB.



@Rob Fisher intervenes and sends me a 510 drip tip adaptor from DEE mods that are designed for the DEE mods drip tips I aquired from @Takie .



Final result! OCD tingles managed!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Amazing what a coat of silicon Polish can do.

Before:



After:


(Flash makes it look uneven)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r

Looks the same to me @Christos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> Looks the same to me @Christos


Well it's silky smooth now and the black is deeper. Like applying silicon Polish to a bumper of a car etc.


----------



## Christos

Another addition thanks to @Rob Fisher !
I was very scared I would break thr boro door. The I destructible dnv is lovely.
The other feature that is a bonus for me is that it actually fits perfectly with the condensation plug. I keep dropping or forgetting to put the plug back in and now with the dnv it's a very snug fit!

Thanks again Rob!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## anthony001

New panels

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Christos said:


> Another addition thanks to @Rob Fisher !
> I was very scared I would break thr boro door. The I destructible dnv is lovely.
> The other feature that is a bonus for me is that it actually fits perfectly with the condensation plug. I keep dropping or forgetting to put the plug back in and now with the dnv it's a very snug fit!
> 
> Thanks again Rob!
> View attachment 96621


That battery is giving me congestive heart failure


----------



## Christos

aktorsyl said:


> That battery is giving me congestive heart failure


Rightfully so. I was asked the other day if I have had any issues and if im not afraid to be running a naked battery in a mod. Its actually a clear wrap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Christos said:


> Rightfully so. I was asked the other day if I have had any issues and if im not afraid to be running a naked battery in a mod. Its actually a clear wrap.


Lol I figured. Good for the shock factor though! (No pun intended)


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't know if it's my imagination but 2,5mm 3x28/38 Aliens seem to give the best flavour... 0.27Ω

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know if it's my imagination but 2,5mm 3x28/38 Aliens seem to give the best flavour... 0.27Ω
> View attachment 96739
> View attachment 96740
> View attachment 96741
> View attachment 96742


I find Aliens and stapled claptons perform the same.
The effort involved (if you build your own aliens) is not justified for a flavour increase which I cannot detect.

If its working for you then chicken dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to polish the BB Panels in anticipation of some new BB's inbound!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And integrated BB Drip Tips ready!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to polish the BB Panels in anticipation of some new BB's inbound!
> View attachment 96813
> View attachment 96814
> View attachment 96817
> View attachment 96820
> View attachment 96821


I think number 2 is made for the Dober and number 3 for the RNB BB


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I think number 2 is made for the Dober and number 3 for the RNB BB



Boom!


----------



## Christos

Are you just getting 6 more billet boxes @Rob Fisher or are those just the tips on hand till you get more


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Are you just getting 6 more billet boxes @Rob Fisher or are those just the tips on hand till you get more



On hand for the future!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> On hand for the future!


So 6 billets in the near future! Winner winner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> On hand for the future!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


>


When is @Silver getting a billet box? I think it will suite your vaping style perfectly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> When is @Silver getting a billet box? I think it will suite your vaping style perfectly...



Hopefully pretty soon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully pretty soon!


Better start a @Silver's authentic BB thread real soon.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Better start a @Silver's authentic BB thread real soon.



Here we go @Christos - lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Here we go @Christos - lol


I think I've pushed you enough for one year @Silver. Besides, when (not if) you get the BB you will get it vaping real fast. This I am certain of!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Dress Up with some new Drip Tips and Panels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

White one looks very nice @Rob Fisher 
Not sure about the pink one - hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> White one looks very nice @Rob Fisher
> Not sure about the pink one - hehe


He is going to tell you it's not pink, it's salmon.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> He is going to tell you it's not pink, it's salmon.



@Gazzacpt is 100% right... it's Salmon!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gazzacpt is 100% right... it's Salmon!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I may have a drip tip fetish problem? And these are just for Billet Box's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## C3Grimmy

They look great

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a drip tip fetish problem? And these are just for Billet Box's.
> View attachment 97355



Rob the salmon turned red?
I think its ready to vape now

Lovely tips!
Rob tip fetish Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a drip tip fetish problem? And these are just for Billet Box's.
> View attachment 97355


1 for every hour of the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

It was tough to get them.But worth all the effort.

Dober SS
Rat Black SS
RNB SS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @SAVapeGear !
That is just INCREDIBLE

Wow! Wow! Wow!

They all look gorgeous!
Wish you all the best with them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

That Dobber! So Jelly!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> It was tough to get them.But worth all the effort.
> 
> Dober SS
> Rat Black SS
> RNB SS
> 
> View attachment 97415
> View attachment 97416
> View attachment 97417
> View attachment 97418
> View attachment 97419
> View attachment 97420


When can i come pick up the dobber?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> When can i come pick up the dobber?



Stand in the Queue @Christos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Stand in the Queue @Christos!


Hahaha!
I was bugging him for the dobber before he even know he was going to get it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Hahaha!
> I was bugging him for the dobber before he even know he was going to get it


I think thats how i managed to secure the silver but anyways I need another BB in my life.
I usually leave the house with 3 mods and this whole week I have been leaving with the skyline and BB and some days only the BB!
Now I need a dedicated home BB.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Smoking gun to give @Petrus some fomo...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> White one looks very nice @Rob Fisher
> Not sure about the pink one - hehe


Salmon or pink @Rob Fisher ,that is just sooooo beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Smoking gun to give @Petrus some fomo...
> View attachment 97461


Please @Christos , stop it, you guys are killing me!


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Please @Christos , stop it, you guys are killing me!


Look away 

I guess even if you wanted to its difficult seeing all the "Rokke" you have needed to acquire.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Look away
> 
> I guess even if you wanted to its difficult seeing all the "Rokke" you have needed to acquire.


For sure, just bought two "Billet Boxes" last night and I can't even wear them


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> For sure, just bought two "Billet Boxes" last night and I can't even wear them


You can if you listen to your wife and exercise that "boeppens" and wear them late at night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

If it makes you feel better @Petrus I would love another BB but Im currently renovating a bathroom wich is costing a fortune and Im not even getting to do all the things I had in mind. E.G wanted to put in a 2nd shower but ill just settle for a bath shower screen and convert the bathub into a shower!

Also kids therapy costs are over 10k a month at the moment so I need to be mindful of how I spend!


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> You can if you listen to your wife and exercise that "boeppens" and wear them late at night


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> View attachment 97463


Those Moobs! Put a bra on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

@Christos , we must stop derailing this thread, we are going to end up in the sinbin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos , we must stop derailing this thread, we are going to end up in the sinbin.


We are kind of discussing billet boxes and we are also having a good time so i dont feel so bad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just to get back on track with BB's here is the current operational family and which two will be going out an about today? The 2 BB's yes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> View attachment 97463


Back on topic @Petrus.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Interstingly the BB is smaller than a box of cigarettes save the drip tip wich is about less than a cm.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Interstingly the BB is smaller than a box of cigarettes save the drip tip wich is about less than a cm.
> View attachment 97495
> View attachment 97496
> View attachment 97497
> View attachment 97498
> View attachment 97499



Quick question... where'd you find the cigarettes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Quick question... where'd you find the cigarettes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My father in law still smokes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Dress Up again... not sure I'm too crazy about this colour combo... these will have to wait for a BB Poo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Dress Up again... not sure I'm too crazy about this colour combo... these will have to wait for a BB Poo!
> View attachment 97513


I like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> My father in law still smokes.



I have the same problem with my father in law.... well that and the fact that he's my father in law 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Christos

This one is for @Caramia . Saturday morning "Regmaak"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Looks Like they will have Blemished ones today at cost as well

You can read about it here:

https://www.billetboxvapor.com/single-post/2017/06/10/Batch-up-Sat-830mst-and


----------



## Christos

Woop woop Kurbis inbound!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Guess my ultem tip and button are going to be going on this beauty while I eat bread with water for the rest of the month!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! Scored again today! Hoping they don't cancel the second one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos




----------



## SAVapeGear

And this one for a secret admirer !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

My wife wants a BB too 
Was easy enough to not let her use mine as I used it. 
Going to get interesting. ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word, @Christos , @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear - these BBs are gorgeous!!
So lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh my word, @Christos , @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear - these BBs are gorgeous!!
> So lovely


Was a nerve wrecking sale.
I was originally going for a blemished mod but as soon as I saw available I went into next next next pay mode and I got it!

Still uber stoked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Those are awesome guys, well done!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, @Christos @SAVapeGear....you guys are legends. Well done.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus

RayDeny said:


> Those are awesome guys, well done!


I see you dislike your new BB @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> I see you dislike your new BB @Christos


I'm my exitement my shakey fingers clicked dislike. ... thnx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Just noticed now and not that's it's important but the photos BB is using are old  
All "our" mod pictures we are seeing say rev 4b 40 inside.

Good thing we know better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Just noticed now and not that's it's important but the photos BB is using are old
> All "our" mod pictures we are seeing say rev 4b 40 inside.
> 
> Good thing we know better.



What does the 40 mean in Rev 4b 40 @Christos ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> What does the 40 mean in Rev 4b 40 @Christos ?



40 watts Hi Ho @Silver. And the B means the big screen DNA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 40 watts Hi Ho @Silver. And the B means the big screen DNA.



Thanks @Rob Fisher !
What are the latest ones now? Arent they 75W?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> What are the latest ones now? Arent they 75W?


60W @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

In all fairness @Silver you really only need max 40w on a single coil build.
Even the fancy builds!

The 60w board is more efficient and thus has better battery life than the 40.
As for battery efficiency I have a different scale that works for me. I gauge ml per battery on similar ohm builds.

I could only get max 6ml out of a reo with 1 battery and I can get 12 to 15ml out of 1 battery on a BB.

Obviously there are other factors but that it how it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> In all fairness @Silver you really only need max 40w on a single coil build.
> Even the fancy builds!
> 
> The 60w board is more efficient and thus has better battery life than the 40.
> As for battery efficiency I have a different scale that works for me. I gauge ml per battery on similar ohm builds.
> 
> I could only get max 6ml out of a reo with 1 battery and I can get 12 to 15ml out of 1 battery on a BB.
> 
> Obviously there are other factors but that it how it works for me.



Thanks @Christos - the extra battery efficiency is what would appeal to me

Although I can get about 5ml from a single batt on my REO/RM2 - the vape does drop off a bit after about 3-4ml. So being able to get 12-15ml on the BB would be heavenly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> What are the latest ones now? Arent they 75W?



Nope they are DNA60's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

If you run the Kanger Bridge you need some more power.

I am busy playing with the Kanger Bridge and running it at 45W - 50W.

It is actually very nice.

The Kanger coils is always nice with some juices. Especially some custards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Did anyone pick up a blemished one? Would hav been interested to c wat they go for. That red one u picked up @Rob Fisher is the best one I've seen. Well played everyone that got one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Did anyone pick up a blemished one? Would hav been interested to c wat they go for. That red one u picked up @Rob Fisher is the best one I've seen. Well played everyone that got one



I don't think the price difference for the blem was worth it so I went for normal BB's... the red one has been hijacked by someone because I hijacked his Piebald that I wanted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Scouse45 said:


> Did anyone pick up a blemished one? Would hav been interested to c wat they go for. That red one u picked up @Rob Fisher is the best one I've seen. Well played everyone that got one


The blemished went for $211.11


----------



## blujeenz

Scouse45 said:


> Would hav been interested to c wat they go for.


I saw a sum of $211 for fac 2nds on their website, vs 299 for most of the others.


----------



## Christos

For an extra 60USD was mote practical IMHO to go for a normal one. I was going to go for a blemished one but the price wasn't low enough to warrant it for me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> For an extra 60USD was mote practical IMHO to go for a normal one. I was going to go for a blemished one but the price wasn't low enough to warrant it for me.


Ya I agree fully well done okes and congrats on ur new ladies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RayDeny

Good morning BB owners, with the anodized aluminum not been the most hard wearing, how do you all protect the bottom of your BB's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

RayDeny said:


> Good morning BB owners, with the anodized aluminum not been the most hard wearing, how do you all protect the bottom of your BB's?


They do have a very strong finish,but to protect my investment.I did this.............

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> They do have a very strong finish,but to protect my investment.I did this.............
> 
> View attachment 97773


You get these stickers from Gelmar

They sell all sorts of things for cupboards etc.


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> They do have a very strong finish,but to protect my investment.I did this.............
> 
> View attachment 97773


The die says 6....

My die says 3...


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> The die says 6....
> 
> My die says 3...
> View attachment 97775


Yes.I can roll a 6 at the moment.Soon a 8.


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes.I can roll a 6 at the moment.Soon a 8.


Rofl! 
I'll be rolling a 6 next week. 
Are you interested I a leather case for your BB's?
I'm thinking of finding some leather and making a custom case. 
Worked with leather as a teen but it's been years. ..


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Rofl!
> I'll be rolling a 6 next week.
> Are you interested I a leather case for your BB's?
> I'm thinking of finding some leather and making a custom case.
> Worked with leather as a teen but it's been years. ..


Do it.Might be interested.


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Do it.Might be interested.


I don't like what I see online and I think taking the BB out of the case will be a pain to check juice levels etc.
I have an idea in mind. Just need to source some suede or some super soft leather.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> I don't like what I see online and I think taking the BB out of the case will be a pain to check juice levels etc.
> I have an idea in mind. Just need to source some suede or some super soft leather.


Put it in your wallet.Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Put it in your wallet.Lol


That's a good idea seeing as though I have replaced all my cash with a billet box

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny

SAVapeGear said:


> They do have a very strong finish,but to protect my investment.I did this.............
> 
> View attachment 97773



That's a awesome idea, will give it a go as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I was a little worried with my BBs standing all over my desk.

So I made this:

Before:




And After:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Balls. My wife has seen the unicorn poo billet boxes. 
Going to be trying for a purple soon 
I don't mind the BB but the colour is not what I want to purchase.

Perhaps she falls in love with kurbis and I can get another "neutral" colour.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

SAVapeGear said:


> I was a little worried with my BBs standing all over my desk.
> 
> So I made this:
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 97974
> 
> 
> And After:
> 
> View attachment 97975
> 
> 
> View attachment 97976


A R45 stand for HE devices. How could you.

Lmao. Looks good dude

I dont think they make ones big enough for @Rob Fisher collection

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> A R45 stand for HE devices. How could you.
> 
> Lmao. Looks good dude
> 
> I dont think they make ones big enough for @Rob Fisher collection



They do... I just need a second one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> They do... I just need a second one!
> View attachment 97980


Thats more like a vaping shrine

You can probably fund a third world country from that display case.   

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

BioHAZarD said:


> A R45 stand for HE devices. How could you.
> 
> Lmao. Looks good dude
> 
> I dont think they make ones big enough for @Rob Fisher collection


That is all I could find.It works well.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vape_r

New toy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> New toy
> View attachment 98154


That's a stunning colour! 
Enjoy. What atty are you running in there?


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> New toy
> View attachment 98154


Please also tell us about the hole in your panel. Did you do it for more airflow?


----------



## RayDeny

Anyone have experience with the insider atty from steam masters? I'm struggling with dry hits. Have a 3mm coil in at the mo but wicking is terrible.


----------



## GerritVisagie

saw a video where the guys said not to stuff the wicking into the ports, but rather just have them sitting on top of those channels. 
Basically letting juice run up to the deck, but enough so it won't flood
Hope it helps


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Anyone have experience with the insider atty from steam masters? I'm struggling with dry hits. Have a 3mm coil in at the mo but wicking is terrible.



I fought my with Insider as well and sold it the next day... the Exocet is the easiest RTA to build and wick in the world.


----------



## GerritVisagie

RayDeny said:


> Anyone have experience with the insider atty from steam masters? I'm struggling with dry hits. Have a 3mm coil in at the mo but wicking is terrible.



@spiv may be able to help. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv

Here's how to wick the Insider:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Awesome, thanks guys I will give it a go. I'm enjoying the doggy a whole lot though.


----------



## Vape_r

@Christos am running one of @RiaanReds nano aliens with 2.5. ID in the Exocet and the airhole is to produce more airflow and works a treat with the Exocet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape_r said:


> New toy
> View attachment 98154



I really need that drip tip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB preparation for 2 days of fishing at Inanda! Clean Boro's and dry burnt coils and fresh wick and filled up with XXX. All ready for two days of competition fishing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> BB preparation for 2 days of fishing at Inanda! Clean Boro's and dry burnt coils and fresh wick and filled up with XXX. All ready for two days of competition fishing!
> View attachment 98191
> View attachment 98192
> View attachment 98193
> View attachment 98194
> View attachment 98195


What size of fish are you planning on catching? I have a photo of my sister that caught a 145kg shark a few months ago...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> What size of fish are you planning on catching? I have a photo of my sister that caught a 145kg shark a few months ago...



It's bass fishing on a dam @Christos so I'm hoping for 5 around the 1-2kg mark! My personal best bass is 4.2kg's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> It's bass fishing on a dam @Christos so I'm hoping for 5 around the 1-2kg mark! My personal best bass is 4.2kg's.
> View attachment 98196



WOW!! That's a nice fish
I'M more envious of your bass than your mods!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny

Done a pit stop on my BB today and gave the insider another go, wow is all I can say. The flavor is so much better then the doggy so far. Thanks guys for the input on the wicking, would never of thought to use such little cotton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Family just grew!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Family just grew!
> View attachment 98869
> View attachment 98870



That's a mighty fine looking family you have there sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Rob Fisher
Every time you and others post BBs, i get more confused as to the ideal colour.
They all look superb

I suppose i like the silver one best - maybe with a standard black plate - because it reminds me of my Reo Black.

But the green one is also alluring. And so too the blue. And the red one i saw a while back was also fabulous... This is challenging....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Rob Fisher
> Every time you and others post BBs, i get more confused as to the ideal colour.
> They all look superb
> 
> I suppose i like the silver one best - maybe with a standard black plate - because it reminds me of my Reo Black.
> 
> But the green one is also alluring. And so too the blue. And the red one i saw a while back was also fabulous... This is challenging....


Is it time to start a thread for you @Silver ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Is it time to start a thread for you @Silver ?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Rob Fisher
> Every time you and others post BBs, i get more confused as to the ideal colour.
> They all look superb
> 
> I suppose i like the silver one best - maybe with a standard black plate - because it reminds me of my Reo Black.
> 
> But the green one is also alluring. And so too the blue. And the red one i saw a while back was also fabulous... This is challenging....


Only one remedy, get one of each color.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Only one remedy, get one of each color.



And when you posted your royal navy blue it made things even more difficult
Its a close toss up between that and silver.
I think one of each seems the best way to go
Blue for menthol, black for tobacco, red for strawberry or guava and green for whatever else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> And when you posted your royal navy blue it made things even more difficult
> Its a close toss up between that and silver.
> I think one of each seems the best way to go
> Blue for menthol, black for tobacco, red for strawberry or guava and green for whatever else.


I think you are understanding this really well @Silver. 
That's exactly how it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> And when you posted your royal navy blue it made things even more difficult
> Its a close toss up between that and silver.
> I think one of each seems the best way to go
> Blue for menthol, black for tobacco, red for strawberry or guava and green for whatever else.



I think a silver for @Silver would be a good starting point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I think a silver for @Silver would be a good starting point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's a bad idea. A unicorn poo for @Silver... (the purple one)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I think that's a bad idea. A unicorn poo for @Silver... (the purple one)



I don't know why @Silver doesn't have one yet... this is really right up his alley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I don't know why @Silver doesn't have one yet... this is really right up his alley.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps @Silver is waiting for a dna 60 sxk


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Perhaps @Silver is waiting for a dna 60 sxk



Lol, thanks guys

No, my delay on the BB is simply that I havent had the time to make a final decision on colour and go through the motions of ordering etc. 

Also, with the Kayfuns and Skyline keeping me busy I have had more than enough vape gear tweaking going on...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks guys
> 
> No, my delay on the BB is simply that I havent had the time to make a final decision on colour and go through the motions of ordering etc.
> 
> Also, with the Kayfuns and Skyline keeping me busy I have had more than enough vape gear tweaking going on...


We need to get you a P.A. list of skills must include building coils and rewicking. ..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

I got the clone. 

I like it

Think it's time for an authentic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

Christos said:


> Please also tell us about the hole in your panel. Did you do it for more airflow?


Yes please do tell. 

@Vape_r


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Perhaps @Silver is waiting for a dna 60 sxk



So am I


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## SAVapeGear

BBs for the WIN !!!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Christos

For now until I decide what buttons etc to go with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh Wow! That was a successful BB sale today... BB's are a lot easier to get now... the Flippers are gonna be crying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Wow! That was a successful BB sale today... BB's are a lot easier to get now... the Flippers are gonna be crying!



Good 
That means real vapers can get one at the manufacturers intended price and the flippers can sit with a thumb up their a**e and a second hand BB

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Playing with BB dress up again... tonight it's a Silver and White combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Playing with BB dress up again... tonight it's a Silver and White combo!
> View attachment 99425
> View attachment 99426



That's a lovely looking combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Playing with BB dress up again... tonight it's a Silver and White combo!
> View attachment 99425
> View attachment 99426


That silver and white looks stunning @Rob Fisher , I think you can make that permanent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are two Blem BB's available if you are fast... a Dober and a Rat Black. http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/blem-fac-2nd/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> There are two Blem BB's available if you are fast... a Dober and a Rat Black. http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/blem-fac-2nd/



All gone!


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> All gone!


Lol that was... fast.
They need to have a countdown timer to the sales opening or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ivory Juma Panels from Elemental Mods in the UK!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Ivory Juma Panels from Elemental Mods in the UK!
> View attachment 99555
> View attachment 99556



i love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to @SAVapeGear for checking with me on how much my Ivory Panels were and then I couldn't understand why I had paid so much so I queried with the mod maker and he said the other goodies were in another little blue bag... so off to the dustbin to check and lo and behold the matchy button and drip tip were in the little blue bag in the bin!

We are all Matchy Matcherson now! Thanks Piet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

I need a B Box.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to @SAVapeGear for checking with me on how much my Ivory Panels were and then I couldn't understand why I had paid so much so I queried with the mod maker and he said the other goodies were in another little blue bag... so off to the dustbin to check and lo and behold the matchy button and drip tip were in the little blue bag in the bin!
> 
> We are all Matchy Matcherson now! Thanks Piet!
> View attachment 99599
> View attachment 99600



That looks so much more well rounded, perfected beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter decided to play matchy materson again with my BB's. Only the Ivory stayed the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter decided to play matchy materson again with my BB's. Only the Ivory stayed the same.
> View attachment 99875
> View attachment 99876
> View attachment 99877
> View attachment 99878
> View attachment 99879



Clearly women have better taste than men 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Clearly women have better taste than men



No argument there!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's General Knowledge time... any of you BB fans know why when you fire up the BB do the words Doug Dino come up? (I know the answer just wondering if anyone else does?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

I assume it is the name of the designer.


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
Thats so funny
Wonder why no one else has remarked on that

Hehe

Doug the Dino - sounds like a furry toy - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I assume it is the name of the designer.



Close but need more info.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's General Knowledge time... any of you BB fans know why when you fire up the BB do the words Doug Dino come up? (I know the answer just wondering if anyone else does?)
> View attachment 100071



But @Rob Fisher , I see it says "MOO" in the bottom right
So is this a dino cow?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> But @Rob Fisher , I see it says "MOO" in the bottom right
> So is this a dino cow?



Yip not sure what the Moo is all about...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

@Silver its "mod" and not moo  
@Rob Fisher I have no idea!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver its "mod" and not moo
> @Rob Fisher I have no idea!



Lol @Christos - i am probably not seeing right then
But in robs pic above, the last letter looks the same as the second "o" when i zoom in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

From the day I got the BB it has been my go to mod, the main reason is it's form factor, battery life and juice capacity also some good flavor from the two atty's. It's a pickup and go kind of device.

Unfortunately all of the above dose not translate into a good flying Mod. Both my long haul flights the BB widdled juice all over the seat. 

Yes it's to be expected in a device that dose not have juice control.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> From the day I got the BB it has been my go to mod, the main reason is it's form factor, battery life and juice capacity also some good flavor from the two atty's. It's a pickup and go kind of device.
> 
> Unfortunately all of the above dose not translate into a good flying Mod. Both my long haul flights the BB widdled juice all over the seat.
> 
> Yes it's to be expected in a device that dose not have juice control.



If the boro was half full and you were ninja vaping you may have been ok... but yes a full boro tank is gonna leak for sure!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's General Knowledge time... any of you BB fans know why when you fire up the BB do the words Doug Dino come up?



The answer - Doug Dino was one of the guys at BB's nickname back in the day on ECF.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> If the boro was half full and you were ninja vaping you may have been ok... but yes a full boro tank is gonna leak for sure!


Now that is quite interesting @Rob Fisher, why would you say you get the leaking issue with a full boro tank?


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to @SAVapeGear for checking with me on how much my Ivory Panels were and then I couldn't understand why I had paid so much so I queried with the mod maker and he said the other goodies were in another little blue bag... so off to the dustbin to check and lo and behold the matchy button and drip tip were in the little blue bag in the bin!
> 
> We are all Matchy Matcherson now! Thanks Piet!
> View attachment 99599
> View attachment 99600


Hope no endangered animals where killed in the making a panel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Now that is quite interesting @Rob Fisher, why would you say you get the leaking issue with a full boro tank?



Because when the pressure changes the expanding juice has to go somewhere. When there is air in the boro that escapes and not the juice wehn you have everything upright and are ninja vaping...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos - i am probably not seeing right then
> But in robs pic above, the last letter looks the same as the second "o" when i zoom in


I think you are correct @Silver. Sharp eyes award to you! 
It does look like MOO.
I always thought it was MOD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

RayDeny said:


> From the day I got the BB it has been my go to mod, the main reason is it's form factor, battery life and juice capacity also some good flavor from the two atty's. It's a pickup and go kind of device.
> 
> Unfortunately all of the above dose not translate into a good flying Mod. Both my long haul flights the BB widdled juice all over the seat.
> 
> Yes it's to be expected in a device that dose not have juice control.



Same thing happened to me so on the return flight the BB went with an empty Boro into the check in luggage and I carried a V8 stick, only filling enough juice to vape in one sitting


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I fly I remove the boro tank (full of juice) and wrap it in bog roll and seal it in a little tight tupperware box and they arrive fine. Maybe the tightly sealed plastic container protects them from air pressure change... and if they do leak a quick wipe and pop the boro back into the BB and Boom!

And the one BB (half full) stays with me for Ninja Vaping. And I keep a tissue or two in pocket just in case.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> When I fly I remove the boro tank (full of juice) and wrap it in bog roll and seal it in a little tight tupperware box and they arrive fine. Maybe the tightly sealed plastic container protects them from air pressure change... and if they do leak a quick wipe and pop the boro back into the BB and Boom!
> 
> And the one BB (half full) stays with me for Ninja Vaping. And I keep a tissue or two in pocket just in case.



For ninja vaping the Nautilus mini is my best friend. Plus I can hold that small nicotine rich cloud in and exhale nothing but smelly airplane breath

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's Billet Box sale will include black, green, light blue, clear (silver), and orange boxes. Those of you that have battled in the past need to have a go today because getting an authentic BB is a lot easier now!

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/

Just remember to have an address to ship to in the USA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scored a Kürbis!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## RayDeny

My internet is so bad on the island it took two minutes just to open the page


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> My internet is so bad on the island it took two minutes just to open the page



There are still a couple of Blems available.


----------



## RayDeny

Honestly I prefer blemishing them my self for the price difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> Scored a Kürbis!
> View attachment 100687
> View attachment 100688


You know what needs to go in there? An orange/tangerine menthol vape. There's just no debating that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

aktorsyl said:


> You know what needs to go in there? An orange/tangerine menthol vape. There's just no debating that.



Fantasi orange on ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More dressing up of BB's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Integrated Drip Tips fro Tripple C in the US.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just love White Panels and Drip Tips on all the BB's... happily I have a few more white buttons inbound.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone after an authentic BB? There is stock... Go Go Go...

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone after an authentic BB? There is stock... Go Go Go...
> 
> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/


That Firebald!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## anthony001

Good morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

anthony001 said:


> Good morning
> View attachment 101057



Morning @anthony001

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some protection for the BB's (Desce Pouches) and some new panels with matching drip tip and button!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave

Rob Fisher said:


> Some protection for the BB's (Desce Pouches) and some new panels with matching drip tip and button!
> View attachment 101470
> View attachment 101468
> 
> View attachment 101469
> View attachment 101471
> View attachment 101472



Looks like a wizard's sleeve...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

DangerDave said:


> Looks like a wizard's sleeve...


I thought I saw it somewhere else before....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium

DangerDave said:


> Looks like a wizard's sleeve...


It definitely reminds me of something, it's on the tip of my tongue.........just can't put my finger on it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kurbis BB joins the family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Changed the button to Brass... looks a lot better than the black...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Changed the button to Brass... looks a lot better than the black...
> View attachment 101559
> View attachment 101560



ROB, that is so pimping good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's BB Quiz time... as you know the green BB is called TMNBB. What does TMNBB stand for?


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's BB Quiz time... as you know the green BB is called TMNBB. What does TMNBB stand for?
> 
> View attachment 101647
> View attachment 101648


Teenage mutant ninja billet box

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Teenage mutant ninja billet box



Spot On @Scouse45!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot On @Scouse45!


Oh no ways I was right... I want that BB so bad right now!!! Wat a name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Surely I get a prize

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Surely I get a prize



And your prize is you get to see TMNBB all dressed up with a matchy matchy button and drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Surely I get a prize



Actually you do win a prize if you want it? I won a Merlin Mini RTA on @BigGuy's Vlog and I already have one... so if you want a brand new Merlin Mini PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will send it to you!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually you do win a prize if you want it? I won a Merlin Mini RTA on @BigGuy's Vlog and I already have one... so if you want a brand new Merlin Mini PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will send it to you!
> View attachment 101660


Wow, that is very cool of you Rob! 

I keep opening this thread thinking I don't need a BB ... I keep leaving this thread thinking I need a BB :|

That TMNBB though ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually you do win a prize if you want it? I won a Merlin Mini RTA on @BigGuy's Vlog and I already have one... so if you want a brand new Merlin Mini PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will send it to you!
> View attachment 101660


Oh wow no ways I was totally joking wat a champ thanks uncle massively appreciated! Yeah I never win anything. Ninja turtles and BBs for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually you do win a prize if you want it? I won a Merlin Mini RTA on @BigGuy's Vlog and I already have one... so if you want a brand new Merlin Mini PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will send it to you!
> View attachment 101660


Very cool of u mr @Rob Fisher ... hat tip to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> And your prize is you get to see TMNBB all dressed up with a matchy matchy button and drip tip!
> View attachment 101656
> View attachment 101657
> View attachment 101658
> View attachment 101659



Does this mean I also won? Cause even I got to see the TMNBB all dressed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/bluebald/ 1 left, someone grab it quick


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Moey_Ismail said:


> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/bluebald/ 1 left, someone grab it quick


And gone....... @Moey_Ismail did you buy it?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Blu_Marlin said:


> And gone....... @Moey_Ismail did you buy it?


No sir but it was gone about 20 mins after I posted


----------



## Amir

It's a beautiful color tho. Happy for whoever managed to snag that beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Moey_Ismail said:


> No sir but it was gone about 20 mins after I posted


Three were available during the week. I was really contemplating gettting one now that I dont have to get an upgrade on my internet line while playing the F5 waiting game on a Saturday afternoon and then being disappointed when trying to check out.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Blu_Marlin said:


> Three were available during the week. I was really contemplating gettting one now that I dont have to get an upgrade on my internet line while playing the F5 waiting game on a Saturday afternoon and then being disappointed when trying to check out.


I really do want 1 but I find my Skyline to be pretty much perfect, I don't think it can get better to be honest. So it's between keeping the Skyline on my Therion 166 and getting a BB and Flow by Odis or just upgrading to a Wapari Nano for my Skyline and leaving the BB out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> I really do want 1 but I find my Skyline to be pretty much perfect, I don't think it can get better to be honest. So it's between keeping the Skyline on my Therion 166 and getting a BB and Flow by Odis or just upgrading to a Wapari Nano for my Skyline and leaving the BB out


Billet box for portability and pocket friendly-ness. 
I use the skyline at home and the billet boxes go out and about as they fit nicely in the pocket and the flavour is just as good if not better with the flow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Petrus

Let us see that build in The Flow @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Let us see that build in The Flow @Christos


Will do. Need to finish the boro, ultrasonic and then pics!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I tend to procrastinate a lot so I’ve been putting off trying to get one for a while. That has led to a catch 22 at the moment for me. Since the unavailability of the Exocet atty and hearing how much better it performs than the other attys available for the BB, getting anything else is not going to be as much bang for buck as it would have been with the Exocet. Who knows though maybe the Odis atty will be on par if not better. I`ll be watching that thread with interest.



Moey_Ismail said:


> I really do want 1 but I find my Skyline to be pretty much perfect, I don't think it can get better to be honest. So it's between keeping the Skyline on my Therion 166 and getting a BB and Flow by Odis or just upgrading to a Wapari Nano for my Skyline and leaving the BB out



I`ve not taken a liking to the wooden/stab wood mods. Even back in the Woodvil days. They look pretty but I`ve always preferred metal work to wood work in school. Having said that the Wapari Nano was the first stab wood mod that I looked at and went “wow that’s really really nice” when @Rob Fisher first posted it. The top row, fourth from left (both pics) in this post would be my choice if I could, at the click of my fingers, order one. But I will leave that for when I`m all grown up. I think that the Skyline would make a perfect companion to the Wapari Nano so I would say go for it. Thats until the verdict is in on the Flow. Who knows, if the Flow is great you can then get a BB as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Blu_Marlin said:


> I tend to procrastinate a lot so I’ve been putting off trying to get one for a while. That has led to a catch 22 at the moment for me. Since the unavailability of the Exocet atty and hearing how much better it performs than the other attys available for the BB, getting anything else is not going to be as much bang for buck as it would have been with the Exocet. Who knows though maybe the Odis atty will be on par if not better. I`ll be watching that thread with interest.
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve not taken a liking to the wooden/stab wood mods. Even back in the Woodvil days. They look pretty but I`ve always preferred metal work to wood work in school. Having said that the Wapari Nano was the first stab wood mod that I looked at and went “wow that’s really really nice” when @Rob Fisher first posted it. The top row, fourth from left (both pics) in this post would be my choice if I could, at the click of my fingers, order one. But I will leave that for when I`m all grown up. I think that the Skyline would make a perfect companion to the Wapari Nano so I would say go for it. Thats until the verdict is in on the Flow. Who knows, if the Flow is great you can then get a BB as well.


I love the look and size of the Wapari and I think it would look amazing paired with the Skyline, in saying so though, for the price of the Wapari I could get a BB and the flow and just deal with Skyline on the Therion for now until I've saved for the Wapari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Dress up time! First up is BB Blue with new acrylic blue doors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up is the newest BB... BB RPG with new acrylic white doors!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Next up is the newest BB... BB RPG with new acrylic white doors!
> View attachment 102360
> View attachment 102361



That RPG is so damn sexy. I just wanna make it my bae


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The family grew a little today and one was sold yesterday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The family grew a little today and one was sold yesterday...
> View attachment 102552
> View attachment 102553
> View attachment 102554



Omg sooo much purdi all in one place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> The family grew a little today and one was sold yesterday...
> View attachment 102552
> View attachment 102553
> View attachment 102554


Holy smokes Rob! I don't even have words...

How do you chose though¿


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> The family grew a little today and one was sold yesterday...
> View attachment 102552
> View attachment 102553
> View attachment 102554


The Authentics are like Chameleons,they change color as per your mood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> The family grew a little today and one was sold yesterday...
> View attachment 102552
> View attachment 102553
> View attachment 102554


One for everyday of the week and a backup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

@Rob Fisher I'm a bit of a noob to the BBs but where did you get those stab wood panels ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Holy smokes Rob! I don't even have words...
> 
> How do you chose though¿



It depends on what I'm wearing... match with my handbag and clothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher - that BB collection is just too awesome!!

Didnt you have a silver one ? I thought you had one at some stage?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher - that BB collection is just too awesome!!
> 
> Didnt you have a silver one ? I thought you had one at some stage?



I had two. One is with Takie being fixed because I broke the up button... the other one should appear in Vape Mail tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> It depends on what I'm wearing... match with my handbag and clothing.



That RPG is king tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

My billet box family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> My billet box family!
> View attachment 102698
> View attachment 102699



Is that an RPG in there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Is that an RPG in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is!


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> My billet box family!
> View attachment 102698
> View attachment 102699


Very nice color scheme you got going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Yes it is!



Winner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I tried @Christos and @Rob Fisher 's Billet Boxes today

@Christos - it was the orange one right?
Had Frosteez in it I think

And @Rob Fisher - i think it was the one with the white panels - cant remember which one 
Had XXX in it

Both were just epic!!
Cant believe how compact they are. Great feel in the hand and lovely vaping action

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I tried @Christos and @Rob Fisher 's Billet Boxes today
> 
> @Christos - it was the orange one right?
> Had Frosteez in it I think
> 
> And @Rob Fisher - i think it was the one with the white panels - cant remember which one
> Had XXX in it
> 
> Both were just epic!!
> Cant believe how compact they are. Great feel in the hand and lovely vaping action


Yup the kurbis one aka orange.

I also impressed with the compactness! Nice meeting you @Silver and I must say the mighty evod actually looks better in person than in pics. 
I quite like the size and clean lines of it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> The family grew a little today and one was sold yesterday...
> View attachment 102552
> View attachment 102553
> View attachment 102554


Hi I am a Rob. i can't stop buying BB....beautiful collection. 
I am guessing you play BB Russian roulette. one of them does not have xxx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Red is the flavour of the moment...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Prefer the Ivory Button!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Prefer the Ivory Button!
> View attachment 102883



My favorite panels. If you get a chance... I'd love to see the RPG kitted out in the ivory panels. I imagine it would look insane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> My favorite panels. If you get a chance... I'd love to see the RPG kitted out in the ivory panels. I imagine it would look insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Rob Fisher , you were up late playing dress up with your BBs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Red is the flavour of the moment...
> View attachment 102881
> View attachment 102882


This BB Red is just fantastic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 102886
> View attachment 102887



This is almost like pornography... just a bit better actually. That's the most beautiful mod in the world. (Well for me personally that is. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB dress up for the BBPoo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

As 3 BB's left for greener pastures the Poo joined!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> As 3 BB's left for greener pastures the Poo joined!
> View attachment 103295
> View attachment 103296


Rob, I always say that anything worth doing is worth overdoing ... I feel that you understand that concept fully! 
That is a fantastic collection. The Poo really is something special although, personally, I think the Red takes the cake.

Serious question, do you have a favorite?


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> As 3 BB's left for greener pastures the Poo joined!
> View attachment 103295
> View attachment 103296



That's the whole set right? All the colors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

Amir said:


> That's the whole set right? All the colors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> As 3 BB's left for greener pastures the Poo joined!
> View attachment 103295
> View attachment 103296



Crickey... i would sell my left nut for the black and white one (3rd from left) and my right one for the green.

Uncle @Rob Fisher if ever you need a spare nut, you know who to message...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> Not yet



Really? What's missing? That RPG with the juma panels is insanely gorgeous yoh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

Amir said:


> Really? What's missing? That RPG with the juma panels is insanely gorgeous yoh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RNB,Silver,Light Blue and THE VERY RARE NUGGET

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Rob, I always say that anything worth doing is worth overdoing ... I feel that you understand that concept fully!
> That is a fantastic collection. The Poo really is something special although, personally, I think the Red takes the cake.
> 
> Serious question, do you have a favorite?



Well the Purple just arrived and I haven't had a chance to get attached... but I would have to say my RPG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , wow, that is such a stunning collection of billet boxes
We are lucky that we can look at them all side by side in one picture
Makes comparisons so much easier
Thanks for sharing these pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Rob, you are indeed — one of a kind...I am  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up to all BB owners... our very own @hands now is able to make integrated BB Drip tips! Here is the first one (and test unit) out of Kokstad!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> RNB,Silver,Light Blue and THE VERY RARE NUGGET



We will get them all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the Purple just arrived and I haven't had a chance to get attached... but I would have to say my RPG.



Oh come on don't be so modest now... it's our RPG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up to all BB owners... our very own @hands now is able to make integrated BB Drip tips! Here is the first one (and test unit) out of Kokstad!
> 
> View attachment 103325
> View attachment 103326
> View attachment 103327
> View attachment 103328
> View attachment 103329
> View attachment 103330
> View attachment 103331
> View attachment 103332
> View attachment 103333



When will they be available for retail? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up to all BB owners... our very own @hands now is able to make integrated BB Drip tips! Here is the first one (and test unit) out of Kokstad!
> 
> View attachment 103325
> View attachment 103326
> View attachment 103327
> View attachment 103328
> View attachment 103329
> View attachment 103330
> View attachment 103331
> View attachment 103332
> View attachment 103333



Now thats what I'm talking about, local epicness


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> When will they be available for retail?



My guess is at VapeCon 2017!


----------



## Oupa

Awesome @hands ! Can we order custom colours directly from you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> My guess is at VapeCon 2017!



Vapecon is the place to be this year... unfortunately I'll be out of the country with work. But @Silver promised me tons of pics and BBM pins of of the pretty tattooed girls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Oupa said:


> Awesome @hands ! Can we order custom colours directly from you?



Good question @Oupa... since I'll be missing out on vapecon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Oupa said:


> Awesome @hands ! Can we order custom colours directly from you?



Hi @Oupa - please ask Hands in his subforum
We in the high end section here (part of the general threads)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rat black, rat bald and rat black ss-b still available 
http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/


----------



## Roodt

Moey_Ismail said:


> Rat black, rat bald and rat black ss-b still available
> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/


Too much of temptation... sadly no "funky colours left"


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes please! Finally got myself a Nugget! So to all those Flippers out there selling old Nuggets up YOURS! 
DNA60 Nugget inbound baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes please! Finally got myself a Nugget! So to all those Flippers out there selling old Nuggets up YOURS!
> DNA60 Nugget inbound baby!
> View attachment 103379
> View attachment 103380


I'm patiently waiting for the next "line up" shot from you that includes the Nugget.
These photos are nice but you really get a sense for it when it is with its family 
Congrats Rob!
And x1000 UP YOURS to all flippers :|

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I do love the White Fire Button, White Panels and White Integrated Drip tip! Some more Drip Tips and Buttons arrived today!



And here is a shot of the BB Family. They are all waiting for the Nugget to arrive!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher you are a legend for arranging amoungst other things some triple c integrated tips! Classy AF!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

BB Family,now I can run a couple of flavors and rebuild and wick on weekends !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I may have a problem?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

I'm feeling left out

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a problem?
> View attachment 103929


Rob do you spend hours just swapping out your plates, buttons and drip tips? If so please show me the Firebald in black plates, red button and a black DT!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> Rob do you spend hours just swapping out your plates, buttons and drip tips? If so please show me the Firebald in black plates, red button and a black DT!


Don't you have prams to shop for @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Don't you have prams to shop for @Stosta


WHAT?!?!!? I thought babies could crawl and shit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a problem?
> View attachment 103929


Only problem i see, is too little dress up options

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a problem?
> View attachment 103929



That's a first world problem right there, which is good to have uncle Rob.
Now if you tell me all of those have XXX in them then uncle you have a problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Rob do you spend hours just swapping out your plates, buttons and drip tips? If so please show me the Firebald in black plates, red button and a black DT!



Here we go.... first with the shiny black doors and then the original doors...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

But I prefer the white option!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> WHAT?!?!!? I thought babies could crawl and shit?


They shit yeah. The crawling comes later

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go.... first with the shiny black doors and then the original doors...
> View attachment 103933
> View attachment 103934
> View attachment 103935
> View attachment 103936
> View attachment 103937
> View attachment 103938


Crap that is an amazing looking setup! I think the shiny black doors are better suited for it. I think it may be time to start seriously considering this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Crap that is an amazing looking setup! I think the shiny black doors are better suited for it. I think it may be time to start seriously considering this


Would love to see you get that past the wife


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> Would love to see you get that past the wife


Hahaha! She actually told me I could get one a couple of months ago, I was surprised to say the least!

I have money set aside for a new tattoo, but I'm thinking if that falls through I'm getting a BB instead!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> That's a first world problem right there, which is good to have uncle Rob.
> Now if you tell me all of those have XXX in them then uncle you have a problem



3 have XXX in them... the rest are empty!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! She actually told me I could get one a couple of months ago, I was surprised to say the least!
> 
> I have money set aside for a new tattoo, but I'm thinking if that falls through I'm getting a BB instead!


Get the Tattoo

The BB hype will die down again. A good tattoo is forever.


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Get the Tattoo
> 
> The BB hype will die down again. A good tattoo is forever.


Unfortunately a bad tattoo is also forever.
Get a tattoo of a BB. Problem solved!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a problem?
> View attachment 103929


You do have a problem ! Theres 8 there and one to arrive,odd numbers is bad ju ju.Get another one quick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Genosmate said:


> You do have a problem ! Theres 8 there and one to arrive,odd numbers is bad ju ju.Get another one quick


There is 2 coming for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Another BB Incoming

This was the hardest one to secure and is so rare.

Boom.Nugget incoming !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

If memory serves me and I am not mistaken I also recall managing to get a nugget!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Only 24 was made for the World!!!

First DNA60 Nuggets !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Special made Odis Flows just landed in SA.

These are made specially for Rare BB Colors and Owners !!

This is just a quick pic.

Gold ones will be for Nuggets

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Oh my word, I am so excited....

Today I received my own Billet Box. After several months of ogling these threads. @Rob Fisher assisted in organizing me a very beautiful silver BB. 

Before he shipped it to JHB he put in his favourite @RiaanRed coil (0.4 ohm fused Clapton ) and wicked the Exocet for me. 

When it arrived here all I had to do was fill with juice and put in a battery. 







I went for a juice I've been vaping lately. NCV Trinity but I added some 18mg PGVG and put in about 15 menthol drops to about 7ml. 

Filled it up and got going. Decided to use the Kangertech pro tank 4 drip tip. Hehe. 

And?

Oh my word, this is amazing. What a blissful experience. Only vaping at 22W and it's GORGEOUS! 

Such a lovely rich dense vape. The perfect restricted draw for me. I am surprised at just how marvellous the vape is. 

As for the BB. It feels perfect. Sleek. Comfortable. Small yet not too small. And good feel of the fire button. 

What a perfect first vape experience. 

I've had some exciting moments in my past few years with new kit but the last time I felt like this was when I got my first Reo. 

This is something great!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Rob - you have given me such a great highlight ! 

I am quite confident I am going to absolutely love this BB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm so glad you are happy with it Hi Ho @Silver! There is no question the BB is an outstanding all round device. If it wasn't I would have as many as I do. For me the BB is a game changer! If you are a restricted lung guy who vapes around the 20-30 watt range then the BB is most certainly for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I am a perfect candidate for this device. Restricted lung. Lowish power, slightly stronger juice.
This is great indeed.

Some further observations

The Boro tank is SO easy to fill, just move the glass down a bit with your thumb, squirt in the juice and close the glass. No fuss. No mess on my first fill!
Takes a bit of getting used to in order to not cover the airholes with your fingers but am already starting to know how to hold it. Strangely, although i am right handed, i usually vape with my left hand. Probably because my right hand is on the mouse when working  still trying to figure out if thumb fire or reverse hold with forefinger fire is best.
It stands up nicely on a flat surface
Its quite small and discreet. Great stealth solution potential
This coil from The Coil Company is very good. Dense and rich. I am liking it on first vape with this juice. Different to the simple thin gauge round wire coils i am used to. But in a nice way. 
The colour scheme reminds me of my Reo Black (thumper)

Oooh, this is exciting!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## TheV

It is great to read about your positive experience @Silver. What a wonderful feeling indeed to be waiting in anticipation for something for so long just to have it come and blow you away.
May you have many happy puffs on your magical new BB! 
I kindly request a couple of more pictures. The silver looks so classy in the best of ways! 
@Rob Fisher, always helping out and sharing the positive experience. Much respect for you sir!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have a problem?
> View attachment 103929



I think maybe you do... but it's a problem worth having 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> WHAT?!?!!? I thought babies could crawl and shit?



Laugh all you can now to your hearts content cause there comes a point in time where nothing is funny anymore. You rather save that energy for midnight duty instead of wasting it on frivolous tasks like laughing and joking. 

Kids... gods punishment for having sex!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir

BioHAZarD said:


> They shit yeah. The crawling comes later



Trouble starts when the start doing the crawling and shitting simultaneously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> Trouble starts when the start doing the crawling and shitting simultaneously
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! She actually told me I could get one a couple of months ago, I was surprised to say the least!
> 
> I have money set aside for a new tattoo, but I'm thinking if that falls through I'm getting a BB instead!



Or you could just get a tattoo of a BB... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> Special made Odis Flows just landed in SA.
> 
> These are made specially for Rare BB Colors and Owners !!
> 
> This is just a quick pic.
> 
> Gold ones will be for Nuggets
> 
> View attachment 103948



Yooohhhh... that's ingenious, beautiful and certainly unique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Oh my word, I am so excited....
> 
> Today I received my own Billet Box. After several months of ogling these threads. @Rob Fisher assisted in organizing me a very beautiful silver BB.
> 
> Before he shipped it to JHB he put in his favourite @RiaanRed coil (0.4 ohm fused Clapton ) and wicked the Exocet for me.
> 
> When it arrived here all I had to do was fill with juice and put in a battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a juice I've been vaping lately. NCV Trinity but I added some 18mg PGVG and put in about 15 menthol drops to about 7ml.
> 
> Filled it up and got going. Decided to use the Kangertech pro tank 4 drip tip. Hehe.
> 
> And?
> 
> Oh my word, this is amazing. What a blissful experience. Only vaping at 22W and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> Such a lovely rich dense vape. The perfect restricted draw for me. I am surprised at just how marvellous the vape is.
> 
> As for the BB. It feels perfect. Sleek. Comfortable. Small yet not too small. And good feel of the fire button.
> 
> What a perfect first vape experience.
> 
> I've had some exciting moments in my past few years with new kit but the last time I felt like this was when I got my first Reo.
> 
> This is something great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Rob - you have given me such a great highlight !
> 
> I am quite confident I am going to absolutely love this BB.



Aha... welcome to the family


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> It is great to read about your positive experience @Silver. What a wonderful feeling indeed to be waiting in anticipation for something for so long just to have it come and blow you away.
> May you have many happy puffs on your magical new BB!
> I kindly request a couple of more pictures. The silver looks so classy in the best of ways!
> @Rob Fisher, always helping out and sharing the positive experience. Much respect for you sir!



Thanks @TheV , much appreciated

This BB is in many ways a "replay" of my Reo experience. I researched and followed the Reos for several months and it was @Andre who guided me in selecting what i needed and what colour etc. Was my first international vapong purchase and it wasnt a low amount so i felt i had to get it right. I was just lucky that I loved the Reos and still do to this day - after 3 years! That Reo Black is still my Mouth to Lung tobacco king.

The same kind of thing happened with this BB. I didnt research it myself as much, thanks to Rob, but I did vape on it about 7 months ago when @Paulie got his. Then I watched and listened carefully. Watched what Rob said and heard and watched what others said. Eventually it was quite clear to me that this device would work well for me. But then the exocet went out of production. I should have poinced earlier. But this vaping thing teaches patience. By a massive stroke of luck, Rob found me an exocet somewhere overseas and he used all his nasa space shuttle command control centre technology to secure it  

The anticipation of this device has been quite something but I also have learnt not to expect too much. I sometimes am a bit underwhelmed when the anticipation is too big. 

Will need to get used to it and see how it goes after a while "in the field". But so far so good. And first impression is stellar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV , much appreciated
> 
> This BB is in many ways a "replay" of my Reo experience. I researched and followed the Reos for several months and it was @Andre who guided me in selecting what i needed and what colour etc. Was my first international vapong purchase and it wasnt a low amount so i felt i had to get it right. I was just lucky that I loved the Reos and still do to this day - after 3 years! That Reo Black is still my Mouth to Lung tobacco king.
> 
> The same kind of thing happened with this BB. I didnt research it myself as much, thanks to Rob, but I did vape on it about 7 months ago when @Paulie got his. Then I watched and listened carefully. Watched what Rob said and heard and watched what others said. Eventually it was quite clear to me that this device would work well for me. But then the exocet went out of production. I should have poinced earlier. But this vaping thing teaches patience. By a massive stroke of luck, Rob found me an exocet somewhere overseas and he used all his nasa space shuttle command control centre technology to secure it
> 
> The anticipation of this device has been quite something but I also have learnt not to expect too much. I sometimes am a bit underwhelmed when the anticipation is too big.
> 
> Will need to get used to it and see how it goes after a while "in the field". But so far so good. And first impression is stellar!



First impressions can be misleading though and the device can fail to reproduce that first stellar vape... this is usually the point in time where you start picking out the cons and dump in the classifieds... fortunately for me and many others too, the BB outlasted and outshone almost every other device. Time and time again reproducing a flawless vape and now a staple in the rotation, alongside a reo/ol16 and skyline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

BBs rock !!

It is for the Conservative Family person that needs a pocket friendly device that is a little smaller than a pack of cigarettes.

Take it anywhere and everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Some nice bling....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Oh my word, I am so excited....
> 
> Today I received my own Billet Box. After several months of ogling these threads. @Rob Fisher assisted in organizing me a very beautiful silver BB.
> 
> Before he shipped it to JHB he put in his favourite @RiaanRed coil (0.4 ohm fused Clapton ) and wicked the Exocet for me.
> 
> When it arrived here all I had to do was fill with juice and put in a battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a juice I've been vaping lately. NCV Trinity but I added some 18mg PGVG and put in about 15 menthol drops to about 7ml.
> 
> Filled it up and got going. Decided to use the Kangertech pro tank 4 drip tip. Hehe.
> 
> And?
> 
> Oh my word, this is amazing. What a blissful experience. Only vaping at 22W and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> Such a lovely rich dense vape. The perfect restricted draw for me. I am surprised at just how marvellous the vape is.
> 
> As for the BB. It feels perfect. Sleek. Comfortable. Small yet not too small. And good feel of the fire button.
> 
> What a perfect first vape experience.
> 
> I've had some exciting moments in my past few years with new kit but the last time I felt like this was when I got my first Reo.
> 
> This is something great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Rob - you have given me such a great highlight !
> 
> I am quite confident I am going to absolutely love this BB.


Stunning @Silver. Congrats and enjoy. The journey continues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Oh my word, I am so excited....
> 
> Today I received my own Billet Box. After several months of ogling these threads. @Rob Fisher assisted in organizing me a very beautiful silver BB.
> 
> Before he shipped it to JHB he put in his favourite @RiaanRed coil (0.4 ohm fused Clapton ) and wicked the Exocet for me.
> 
> When it arrived here all I had to do was fill with juice and put in a battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a juice I've been vaping lately. NCV Trinity but I added some 18mg PGVG and put in about 15 menthol drops to about 7ml.
> 
> Filled it up and got going. Decided to use the Kangertech pro tank 4 drip tip. Hehe.
> 
> And?
> 
> Oh my word, this is amazing. What a blissful experience. Only vaping at 22W and it's GORGEOUS!
> 
> Such a lovely rich dense vape. The perfect restricted draw for me. I am surprised at just how marvellous the vape is.
> 
> As for the BB. It feels perfect. Sleek. Comfortable. Small yet not too small. And good feel of the fire button.
> 
> What a perfect first vape experience.
> 
> I've had some exciting moments in my past few years with new kit but the last time I felt like this was when I got my first Reo.
> 
> This is something great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Rob - you have given me such a great highlight !
> 
> I am quite confident I am going to absolutely love this BB.



Congratulation on the new billet box. Many happy vapes for you in the future from it. 

I call dibs on any original billet box owner wanting to sell his for less than R4000.


In maybe the next 4 years if possible.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just completed my first BB tankful and have refilled. 

Battery meter on about 3/4. Looking good. 

What an easy device to refill. Took about 20 secs and I was doing it carefully. No mess. Win.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Waine

@Silver am so happy for you. I like how you expressed yourself. It's so amazing when you find a set up that just works for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Just completed my first BB tankful and have refilled.
> 
> Battery meter on about 3/4. Looking good.
> 
> What an easy device to refill. Took about 20 secs and I was doing it carefully. No mess. Win.


I could not agree more. I absolutely love filling the BB. Such a satisfying slide down, fill, slide back up.
And it holds a ton of juice. Vaping at such low wattage it lasts forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> @Silver am so happy for you. I like how you expressed yourself. It's so amazing when you find a set up that just works for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Waine - much appreciated
I agree it is a great thing finding something that works well for one's needs.

But it has to be said that one can't properly appreciate such things unless one has had other setups that just don't hit the mark.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands

I have been waiting far to long for you to get a BB @Silver  
So glad you like it and it was worth the wait when you share your experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

hands said:


> I have been waiting far to long for you to get a BB @Silver
> So glad you like it and it was worth the wait when you share your experience.



Thanks @hands !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

I'm speechless @Silver, I think it is basically the same feeling as that first Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> I'm speechless @Silver, I think it is basically the same feeling as that first Reo.



Very similar indeed @Petrus

That look of amazement...
Now why didn't I get this earlier?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Very similar indeed @Petrus
> 
> That look of amazement...
> Now why didn't I get this earlier?


So @Silver what colour are you getting next?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Build day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> So @Silver what colour are you getting next?



Lol @Christos 
I will admit that it was very difficult deciding on the colour I have now. The different colours look so nice.

But I have such a fond closeness to my Reo thumper (silver and black door) that I figured it would be a great choice for the BB too. And so it was.

Am still just enjoying the first few days with the BB - and not sure about future BBs. Trying to focus on VapeCon now - will think about it afterward


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lol @Christos
> I will admit that it was very difficult deciding on the colour I have now. The different colours look so nice.
> 
> But I have such a fond closeness to my Reo thumper (silver and black door) that I figured it would be a great choice for the BB too. And so it was.
> 
> Am still just enjoying the first few days with the BB - and not sure about future BBs. Trying to focus on VapeCon now - will think about it afterward


Without a shadow of doubt, all the colours are stunning. They look better in real life than in photos. 
#justSaying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box Build day!
> 
> View attachment 104071



How is the flow compared to exocet. Is it the same build and flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> How is the flow compared to exocet. Is it the same build and flavour.



They are very similar in flavour and really happy we have a decent bridge that is available to us... I have a few arriving tomorrow and they are certainly an option now the Exocet is not available. I still prefer the Exocet because the build is so simple and I have kinda got attached to the Exocet but the Flo has worked perfectly for me. The restricted lung vape is very similar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Just about done with my second tankful

Battery on about a quarter







It's still vaping like a champ. Battery life is very good. So far I am still impressed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a reminder that the Billet Box sale will be today Monday, August 14th, at 8:30am mountain time. And for us South Africans that is 04:30pm our time!



Not sure what the colours will be....

Remember you need to be able to ship to a US address so maybe now is a good time to open a www.MyUS.com address.

Here is the address to buy your BB and Accessories at RRP!
http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Into my third tankful and the battery is still holding up well. 

This little thing is keeping me going so nicely @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a reminder that the Billet Box sale will be today Monday, August 14th, at 8:30am mountain time. And for us South Africans that is 04:30pm our time!
> View attachment 104141
> 
> 
> Not sure what the colours will be....
> 
> Remember you need to be able to ship to a US address so maybe now is a good time to open a www.MyUS.com address.
> 
> Here is the address to buy your BB and Accessories at RRP!
> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/



Thanks, I am only after 1 colour at the moment, Well 2, But really want an rpg. However just wanted to know did u come right with issues regarding the button on the bb. I know myus and pearl buttons don't get along. But what was your solution.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Thanks, I am only after 1 colour at the moment, Well 2, But really want an rpg. However just wanted to know did u come right with issues regarding the button on the bb. I know myus and pearl buttons don't get along. But what was your solution.



The first shipment with the pearl buttons we had to redirect to a mate in the US and have the buttons removed and then sent back to MyUS which was a real pain in the bum.

With the latest shipment we got them (BB Utah) to change the pearl buttons for Stainless Steel ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first DNA60 Nuggets for SA arrived today! Here is mine along with a new Silver BB.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> The first DNA60 Nuggets for SA arrived today! Here is mine along with a new Silver BB.
> View attachment 104170
> View attachment 104171
> View attachment 104172
> View attachment 104173
> View attachment 104174



Wow the nugget does look good. Good Buy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mr B the Hippo making friends with the BB Nugget!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Mr B the Hippo making friends with the BB Nugget!
> View attachment 104186



This guy comes to mind!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> This guy comes to mind!


Now I have this song in my head. ... so shiny..... 
@Stosta I was a drab little crab once...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ash

Dober, Rat Black, RPG & Poo Still available.....for those that want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt

Seems these aren't selling out as fast as they used to? SXK maybe flood the market? Might this lead to either a drop in production, or a drop in price?


----------



## Silver

Have vaped 2 and a bit tankfuls on my first battery. 

Battery indicator showing empty

I'm not sure how much juice in a tank but I'd estimate I've vaped about 9ml of juice on one battery. At 20-25 watts on a Clapton from @RiaanRed. 

Impressive. Great flavour all the way. No leaks, no gurgles, no dry hits. @Rob Fisher you aced this build for me. Thank you sir!

The little BB is turning out to be a big performer so far...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Impressive. Great flavour all the way. No leaks, no gurgles, no dry hits. @Rob Fisher you aced this build for me. Thank you sir!
> 
> The little BB is turning out to be a big performer so far...



There is a reason I have a few of them... I too fell under the BB spell... I probably have too many but I have all the colours I have been after and I'm never without a BB... ever... fantastic all round vaping device no question!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter redressed the Unicorn Poo BB!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter redressed the Unicorn Poo BB!
> View attachment 104242
> View attachment 104243


I don't like it


----------



## Christos

P.s now that's salmon!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I don't like it



Ya me neither!


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter redressed the Unicorn Poo BB!
> View attachment 104242
> View attachment 104243


At least she tried... I mean she failed (horribly) but she tried

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> At least she tried... I mean she failed (horribly) but she tried



Fixed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Fixed!
> View attachment 104245


That looks much better! I still prefer the contrast with the black panels. Really does the Poo justice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moomba

Hi All,

I'm happy to say that I have joined the BB family. I currently have the Rat Black BB....for now. I hope to see some of the BB Family at Vapecon next weekend (26th August). I hope to get a lot of accessories for my BB and get the Odis Flow and Authentic Exocet for my BB.

@Silver - I'm glad you got your own BB 
@Rob Fisher - Your collection just blows me away. I'm trying get some awesome panels for my BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Second rev 4b Nugget i'n south africa accounted for!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Second rev 4b Nugget i'n south africa accounted for!
> View attachment 104259


All I want is a Rat Black ... but then you guys go and show me things like this! She is a beauty! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

I think I'm missing a green...

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> I think I'm missing a green...
> View attachment 104265


WOW!  That is a nice spectrum.
You just need me next to it. Green with envy!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moomba

Christos said:


> I think I'm missing a green...
> View attachment 104265



Wow  *dies a little inside* yeah i think green is needed XD. You can have TheV and me next to them to get different shades of Green.

I wanted to ask for everyone's thoughts on a thought of mine. I was thinking of getting a set of Damascus panels, button and drip tip for my Rat Black BB. The panels will add some weight to the BB, that i know but i think these panels will look awesome on my BB (i could be completely wrong).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Moomba said:


> Wow  *dies a little inside* yeah i think green is needed XD. You can have TheV and me next to them to get different shades of Green.
> 
> I wanted to ask for everyone's thoughts on a thought of mine. I was thinking of getting a set of Damascus panels, button and drip tip for my Rat Black BB. The panels will add some weight to the BB, that i know but i think these panels will look awesome on my BB (i could be completely wrong).
> 
> View attachment 104269


I think they will look the business!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Moomba said:


> Wow  *dies a little inside* yeah i think green is needed XD. You can have TheV and me next to them to get different shades of Green.
> 
> I wanted to ask for everyone's thoughts on a thought of mine. I was thinking of getting a set of Damascus panels, button and drip tip for my Rat Black BB. The panels will add some weight to the BB, that i know but i think these panels will look awesome on my BB (i could be completely wrong).
> 
> View attachment 104269


Stunning! Get them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moomba said:


> Wow  *dies a little inside* yeah i think green is needed XD. You can have TheV and me next to them to get different shades of Green.
> 
> I wanted to ask for everyone's thoughts on a thought of mine. I was thinking of getting a set of Damascus panels, button and drip tip for my Rat Black BB. The panels will add some weight to the BB, that i know but i think these panels will look awesome on my BB (i could be completely wrong).
> 
> View attachment 104269



They will look awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rare Nugget BB with Custom made Gold TI Flow !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Rare Nugget BB with Custom made Gold TI Flow !!!
> 
> View attachment 104271
> 
> 
> View attachment 104272
> 
> View attachment 104273


----------



## Moomba

SAVapeGear said:


> Rare Nugget BB with Custom made Gold TI Flow !!!
> 
> View attachment 104271
> 
> 
> View attachment 104272
> 
> View attachment 104273



Looks amazing!!! I'm sad I missed the nugget sale

Here are some pics of the Damascus panels and button in a unicorn poo BB.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Moomba said:


> Looks amazing!!! I'm sad I missed the nugget sale
> 
> Here are some pics of the Damascus panels and button in a unicorn poo BB.
> 
> View attachment 104275
> View attachment 104276


Where do you get these from? 
They are really good looking!


----------



## Moomba

Christos said:


> Where do you get these from?
> They are really good looking!



I am speaking with a guy through Instagram about them. The Instagram name is Vape_blackbox. He also does timascus drip tips and buttons for the BB.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow, congrats @Rob Fisher , @Christos and @SAVapeGear on the Nuggets!
They look amazing
Wishing you many happy vapes with them.

Tell me, are they just goldish in colour or is that real gold plated?

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh wow, congrats @Rob Fisher , @Christos and @SAVapeGear on the Nuggets!
> They look amazing
> Wishing you many happy vapes with them.
> 
> Tell me, are they just goldish in colour or is that real gold plated?


Real gold

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Real gold



Oh my gosh @Christos 
That is something
Wasn't expecting that answer.... Lol....


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Real gold


24ct


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Has anyone actually measured the capacity of a Boro tank with Exocet atty?

I estimate about 4.5 ml 

Also wondering how much usable capacity before the liquid goes below the wicks and you need to refill.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone actually measured the capacity of a Boro tank with Exocet atty?
> 
> I estimate about 4.5 ml
> 
> Also wondering how much usable capacity before the liquid goes below the wicks and you need to refill.


I think about 4.2ml,and you can vape the tank empty.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone actually measured the capacity of a Boro tank with Exocet atty?
> 
> I estimate about 4.5 ml
> 
> Also wondering how much usable capacity before the liquid goes below the wicks and you need to refill.


I filled mine with a syringe the other night and it took 5 ml. Then it is full to the brim. Just space for one small air bubble. I have vaped it till only a bit of juice in the wick tails.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Christos

Thread revival attempt #1.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Moomba

Just a heads up, there is still a Unicorn Poo Blem and A-tanks available on the Billet Box website if anyone is keen. 

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/blem-fac-2nd/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

BB Reunion at Vapecon!!!

If @Rob Fisher could just add his collection.

Note,none of his are here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Halfdaft

Hi there.. totally new to bb's.
How do I build on the decks? Do I need a bridge that allows me to put it on normal 510s?
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> BB Reunion at Vapecon!!!
> 
> If @Rob Fisher could just add his collection.
> 
> Note,none of his are here.
> 
> View attachment 105533


Another angle...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hi there.. totally new to bb's.
> How do I build on the decks? Do I need a bridge that allows me to put it on normal 510s?
> Any help is appreciated!


What deck are you using? 
The exocet and flow fire on normal 510s.


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> What deck are you using?
> The exocet and flow fire on normal 510s.


I'm currently using the exocet. I managed to get it right. I was attempting to build it on my minikin boost which has a gap before the threads start on the 510, I tried it on my Paranormal and that worked like a charm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Finally got my mother of pearl and abalone buttons.

Thank you @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone want an Authentic Billet Box? Plenty in stock at the moment!

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I want to know from some of you BB experts if the Flow Ti is worth it. I'm looking for a really flavourful vape.


----------



## Christos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I want to know from some of you BB experts if the Flow Ti is worth it. I'm looking for a really flavourful vape.


Most definately!


----------



## Mac75

Christos said:


> Most definately!



I second that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> Most definately!





Mac75 said:


> I second that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it better than the Exocet ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I want to know from some of you BB experts if the Flow Ti is worth it. I'm looking for a really flavourful vape.



Yes it is. I have tried tried a few bridges for the BB's and the Authentic Exocet and Ti Flow are perfect for me... but with the Exocet no longer being available the Odis Ti Flow is the Winner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is. I have tried tried a few bridges for the BB's and the Authentic Exocet and Ti Flow are perfect for me... but with the Exocet no longer being available the Odis Ti Flow is the Winner!


Mind if I shoot you a PM with a few more questions regarding the Flow?


----------



## Christos

I find the flavour on par with the exocet.
Exocet is really simple but the flow is slightly more airy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Mind if I shoot you a PM with a few more questions regarding the Flow?



Sure thing!


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Nugget is on the job today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate

My OCD is off the scale,please,please do something about this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV

Genosmate said:


> My OCD is off the scale,please,please do something about this
> View attachment 106599


@Rob Fisher is all about that thug life. He lives by his own rules! #zerof8cksgiven

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> @Rob Fisher is all about that thug life. He lives by his own rules! #zerof8cksgiven



Ain't that the TRUTH!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scoob

Anybody ever get stuff from http://www.mumsfantasyfactory.com/shop/ ? I see they got some good looking panels and stuff, but the website is a little shoddy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scoob said:


> Anybody ever get stuff from http://www.mumsfantasyfactory.com/shop/ ? I see they got some good looking panels and stuff, but the website is a little shoddy.



Yes I have dealt with them a few times normally from thier FB group and they are LEGIT @Scoob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scoob

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have dealt with them a few times normally from thier FB group and they are LEGIT @Scoob!


Thanks for that Uncle Rob! Do they ship here to SA or am I gonna need to scramble the border?


----------



## Scoob

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have dealt with them a few times normally from thier FB group and they are LEGIT @Scoob!


Thanks for that Uncle Rob! Do they ship here to SA or am I gonna need to scramble the border?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scoob said:


> Thanks for that Uncle Rob! Do they ship here to SA or am I gonna need to scramble the border?



I think I probably got them to ship to my MyUS address. But I'm sure they should ship to SA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheGrandMaster

Hey guys, quick question.

Bought the BB at vape con and use with the insider deck. However, I know there are condensation issues, but mine seems a bit off. 

The whole panel is wet with juice and juice just seeps out the vents.

Am I doing anything wrong?
When I first inserted the insider, a small ring came out the Boro, normal?


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheGrandMaster said:


> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> Bought the BB at vape con and use with the insider deck. However, I know there are condensation issues, but mine seems a bit off.
> 
> The whole panel is wet with juice and juice just seeps out the vents.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?
> When I first inserted the insider, a small ring came out the Boro, normal?



Nope that is not right at all... and that O-Ring is critical to seal the Boro. Something very wrong...


----------



## HPBotha

Damn you Oom @Rob Fisher !!!! i am eyeing these bad boys so much! lets hope xmas bonus is kind! lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scoob

TheGrandMaster said:


> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> Bought the BB at vape con and use with the insider deck. However, I know there are condensation issues, but mine seems a bit off.
> 
> The whole panel is wet with juice and juice just seeps out the vents.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?
> When I first inserted the insider, a small ring came out the Boro, normal?



That's a super easy way to kill your billet box man, rather don't vape on it till somebody can take a look at it, take out the boro so you don't leak more. The screen or even worse the entire mod can die if too much juice leaks out into the electronics. Also I would definitely change to the Exocet or the TI flow, I find the insider to be inconsistent at the best times. (Opinion only, no offense to the insider lovers) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft

TheGrandMaster said:


> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> Bought the BB at vape con and use with the insider deck. However, I know there are condensation issues, but mine seems a bit off.
> 
> The whole panel is wet with juice and juice just seeps out the vents.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?
> When I first inserted the insider, a small ring came out the Boro, normal?





Scoob said:


> That's a super easy way to kill your billet box man, rather don't vape on it till somebody can take a look at it, take out the boro so you don't leak more. The screen or even worse the entire mod can die if too much juice leaks out into the electronics. Also I would definitely change to the Exocet or the TI flow, I find the insider to be inconsistent at the best times. (Opinion only, no offense to the insider lovers)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm setting up a group buy for Flow Ti's if you're interested.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

TheGrandMaster said:


> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> Bought the BB at vape con and use with the insider deck. However, I know there are condensation issues, but mine seems a bit off.
> 
> The whole panel is wet with juice and juice just seeps out the vents.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?
> When I first inserted the insider, a small ring came out the Boro, normal?


No stress bud, google "orings/seals" and what they do. Once you master that knowledge (takes you 1min) you'll see how easy it is to put the oring back 

Then watch a good step by step youtube vid on building the insider,


Eezy peezy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheGrandMaster

Thanks all for the responses.
I know about the oring bit as well have watched the videos on yt about the insider. I thought as much about the oring, although I dont know why the insider would not fit with the oring in the boro. Will give it another go tonight and report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Been a few weeks with the little Billet Box and it has been superb

Not a single problem so far. Great vape. Great battery life and no leaking. 

Fits perfectly in my laptop bag in a little pocket on the side section. As if it was made for the BB. Perfect work/ travel companion

@Rob Fisher - am still using your coil and the 2nd wicking you did for me. Lol. It's going like a Boeing !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Scoob

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm setting up a group buy for Flow Ti's if you're interested.



Yes please tag me in the thread when you're ready to go, I'm definitely in on a Flow group buy. I must own one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

TheGrandMaster said:


> Thanks all for the responses.
> I know about the oring bit as well have watched the videos on yt about the insider. I thought as much about the oring, although I dont know why the insider would not fit with the oring in the boro. Will give it another go tonight and report back.



First time use will be very tight, dry rubber, this is why people recommend lubbing up orings with a bit of PG or ejuice. 
Fit oring back into its place, lubb up all orings and you'll be good to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheGrandMaster

Report back on the ring. It's not an oring actually. 

Added a pic of it.


----------



## SAVapeGear

TheGrandMaster said:


> Report back on the ring. It's not an oring actually.
> 
> Added a pic of it.


That is the airflow ring.Not really needed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheGrandMaster said:


> Report back on the ring. It's not an oring actually.
> 
> Added a pic of it.



I don't have one, but that looks very much like an airflow control ring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

TheGrandMaster said:


> Report back on the ring. It's not an oring actually.
> 
> Added a pic of it.



Yeah as said above thats an airflow ring. so the leak must be the wicking


----------



## TheGrandMaster

Yep above are correct. I just couldn't remember what it was when I was at work. 

I have rewicked now. Previous wick was sitting above the channel. Tucked a few in slightly. So far so good. 

Thanks again all for the help

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop for the Nugget and Golden Flo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's up for sale again!

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think it's time to build the Blue Ti Flow! Notice the beautiful atty stand made by @hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Hi auth BB owners. I was hoping I could ask for some advice even though I don't have an auth BB (yet).
I have the SXK DNA60 BB. Do you guys have a cheat sheet for the DNA chip?
Specifically, how do I flip the screen?
Is there anything else that I need to know?
I basically just use the device is standard power (wattage) mode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Hi auth BB owners. I was hoping I could ask for some advice even though I don't have an auth BB (yet).
> I have the SXK DNA60 BB. Do you guys have a cheat sheet for the DNA chip?
> Specifically, how do I flip the screen?
> Is there anything else that I need to know?
> I basically just use the device is standard power (wattage) mode.



Good question @TheV
I dont know the answer but am watching here to see what comes out of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Good question @TheV
> I dont know the answer but am watching here to see what comes out of it


Lets hope us noobs can learn something from the Pros 
Of course I'll wait with this until Mr BB (@Rob Fisher) goes to Paris


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Hi auth BB owners. I was hoping I could ask for some advice even though I don't have an auth BB (yet).
> I have the SXK DNA60 BB. Do you guys have a cheat sheet for the DNA chip?
> Specifically, how do I flip the screen?
> Is there anything else that I need to know?
> I basically just use the device is standard power (wattage) mode.



Congrats on the BB!

5 clicks lock and unlock device. 

While unlocked to switch through profiles lock the power setting by holding up and down. Once locked u can scroll through profiles with up or down buttons. 

To lock resistance, lock device then hold up and fire button. 

While device locked holding both up and down will switch to temp to be adjusted or if in temp already will switch to power to be adjusted. 

I think you can only flip screen with escribe and as u know there is no usb port on bbs. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV

Mac75 said:


> Congrats on the BB!
> 
> 5 clicks lock and unlock device.
> 
> While unlocked to switch through profiles lock the power setting by holding up and down. Once locked u can scroll through profiles with up or down buttons.
> 
> To lock resistance, lock device then hold up and fire button.
> 
> While device locked holding both up and down will switch to temp to be adjusted or if in temp already will switch to power to be adjusted.
> 
> I think you can only flip screen with escribe and as u know there is no usb port on bbs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response and the detailed tips and information. I really appreciate it!
This definitely does help


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Thanks for the quick response and the detailed tips and information. I really appreciate it!
> This definitely does help



You welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Following too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are BB's up for sale on the website!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Something different... engraved panels for the BB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Something different... engraved panels for the BB.
> View attachment 108790
> View attachment 108791



That’s right up my alley. Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up... there are stock of authentic BB's up for sale again... http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

And for any of you that may have been looking for an A-Tank they are back in stock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test the Ultem Boro Tank for the BB!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to test the Ultem Boro Tank for the BB!
> View attachment 108993
> View attachment 108994
> View attachment 108995
> View attachment 108996


You have my attention!


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to test the Ultem Boro Tank for the BB!
> View attachment 108993
> View attachment 108994
> View attachment 108995
> View attachment 108996



That looks like a real winner. Just a question out of curiosity. How do you fit the coils inside the tank it seems to be of one solid construction?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> You have my attention!



So far so good... the top comes off and is press fit with an O-Ring... simple to pop the bridge into and the juice fill hole is big enough to pop the tip of a Gorilla Bottle into... I have a feeling the rubber plug for the hole may be an issue but let's see how we go!


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That looks like a real winner. Just a question out of curiosity. How do you fit the coils inside the tank it seems to be of one solid construction?



This pic should help.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> This pic should help.
> View attachment 109001



Oh wow that is definately a different way to have it done and i might have like you said a problem with the filler plug. But the rest seems like a winner. Only time will tell and i know we will see the results here as you share with us. Thanks for the reply Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> This pic should help.
> View attachment 109001



Already like it more just because of the removable top 



Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I also assume condensation plugs don't fit @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I also assume condensation plugs don't fit @Rob Fisher ?



Yip they do not fit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they do not fit.


Wick offcuts then

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

Some more stunning integrated tips...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Here is the nugget with its new accessories...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Pit Stop... all done and ready for the boro's to be installed.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

My first wicking of the BB.

Don't laugh but I haven't rewicked it myself before.

When I got it, @Rob Fisher had kindly coiled and wicked it for me. I vaped on it quite a bit, but worried how was i going to figure out how to rewick this while in the heat of VapeCon preparations. (Those last two weeks were hectic). Then a week or two later at VapeCon Rob rewicked it for me on the Thurs night.

I haven't vaped it much the past 2 weeks because I could tell it was going a bit off. Had vaped plenty tankfuls 

I found it quite easy actually. Not too many challenges.

R2 coin to take off the top ring part. I was a bit baffled how to remove the Exocet but then figured it out. Lol. With these things i have learnt not to use force, in case i break something.

I discovered that I could fire it on my Pico. Hehe. RiaanReds fused Clapton looked good again after some pulsing and streams of water.

Wicked with CB2. Incidentally Rob, i have a feeling your wick is slightly better.

Am loving my LIT Sidechick at the moment, so that went in.

Lubed all visible o rings.

And voila! It's vaping beautifully! This flavour is gorgeous. The BB is back in action.







@Rob Fisher I think I made the wick tails a tad bit too short. When installed they don't quite touch the walls of the Boro tank. They protrude out but not by much. I hope it's okay and doesn't give trouble down the line. But so far so good

Not sure how well you can see in this pic.






Anyhow, very happy now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Great @Silver. I will have to do the same when I get back to Yola. My Exocet was also build for me, and I just moved the boro complete to the new BB. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> My first wicking of the BB.
> 
> Don't laugh but I haven't rewicked it myself before.
> 
> When I got it, @Rob Fisher had kindly coiled and wicked it for me. I vaped on it quite a bit, but worried how was i going to figure out how to rewick this while in the heat of VapeCon preparations. (Those last two weeks were hectic). Then a week or two later at VapeCon Rob rewicked it for me on the Thurs night.
> 
> I haven't vaped it much the past 2 weeks because I could tell it was going a bit off. Had vaped plenty tankfuls
> 
> I found it quite easy actually. Not too many challenges.
> 
> R2 coin to take off the top ring part. I was a bit baffled how to remove the Exocet but then figured it out. Lol. With these things i have learnt not to use force, in case i break something.
> 
> I discovered that I could fire it on my Pico. Hehe. RiaanReds fused Clapton looked good again after some pulsing and streams of water.
> 
> Wicked with CB2. Incidentally Rob, i have a feeling your wick is slightly better.
> 
> Am loving my LIT Sidechick at the moment, so that went in.
> 
> Lubed all visible o rings.
> 
> And voila! It's vaping beautifully! This flavour is gorgeous. The BB is back in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher I think I made the wick tails a tad bit too short. When installed they don't quite touch the walls of the Boro tank. They protrude out but not by much. I hope it's okay and doesn't give trouble down the line. But so far so good
> 
> Not sure how well you can see in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, very happy now



Glad to hear your two left hands made an easy task of rewicking. The Exocet is a real no brainer and such a pleasure to use. Great device for on the fly. 

With regards to the wick tails being short, I don’t foresee that being troublesome as long as the entire slot is covered. I also like to go very short on the tails, a mm or 2 off the chamber has worked for me brilliantly. Just keep an eye under the boro tank behind the condensation plug for excess condensation and moisture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Glad to hear your two left hands made an easy task of rewicking. The Exocet is a real no brainer and such a pleasure to use. Great device for on the fly.
> 
> With regards to the wick tails being short, I don’t foresee that being troublesome as long as the entire slot is covered. I also like to go very short on the tails, a mm or 2 off the chamber has worked for me brilliantly. Just keep an eye under the boro tank behind the condensation plug for excess condensation and moisture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir
It did cover the entire slot
Its a 2.5mm coil and i used enough CB2 so it was quite snug, not overly tight
So was enough to "fill" the slot when closed up

I love how easy it is to just snip the ends of the wick and push the cover back on the Exocet with those slots. So neat and easy

Am i correct in saying that if the wick tails are a bit longer, you might be able to vape the tank. Bit more empty? Ie the tails slant to the bottom that can pick up more juice? Or is that not the case, because you just hold the BB sideways and the wicks pick up more juice anyway?


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> It did cover the entire slot
> Its a 2.5mm coil and i used enough CB2 so it was quite snug, not overly tight
> So was enough to "fill" the slot when closed up
> 
> I love how easy it is to just snip the ends of the wick and push the cover back on the Exocet with those slots. So neat and easy
> 
> Am i correct in saying that if the wick tails are a bit longer, you might be able to vape the tank. Bit more empty? Ie the tails slant to the bottom that can pick up more juice? Or is that not the case, because you just hold the BB sideways and the wicks pick up more juice anyway?



Somehow or the other, fluid dynamics and thermodynamics and science bla bla what not, even with short tails I still manage to get the tank almost bone dry. It’s a miracle really. There’s no other explanation. The caping gods smile down on the BB with approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Ooh the flavour on the BB / Exo is lovely. 

It has such a nice vape. Not too much. Lovely draw for me. Just how I like it. And only on 24 Watts. 

I missed it. And it's the first time trying the LIT Sidechick in here. Very nice. 






I want to see how many tankfuls I get before noticing a change in flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ooh the flavour on the BB / Exo is lovely.
> 
> It has such a nice vape. Not too much. Lovely draw for me. Just how I like it. And only on 24 Watts.
> 
> I missed it. And it's the first time trying the LIT Sidechick in here. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see how many tankfuls I get before noticing a change in flavour.



Mine honestly just doesn’t give up. The only way I know I need a rewick is there tends to be a little dryness at the end of a long pull. You should throw some Panama at the BB it’s insane. It’s got all the fruits on the inhale and icy on the exhale. It’s a strangely intriguing Vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Mine honestly just doesn’t give up. The only way I know I need a rewick is there tends to be a little dryness at the end of a long pull. You should throw some Panama at the BB it’s insane. It’s got all the fruits on the inhale and icy on the exhale. It’s a strangely intriguing Vape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the tip
Thanks to VapeCon, my vaping is way , way behind where it should be @Amir
Been on "maintenance mode" for far too long, except for the new BB, which was an opportunity I had to take at the time it came.

I dont have Panama, I still need to get Calamity Jane or about 5 other juices...

But I am slowly getting back into the swing of things and hopefully I can catch up pretty soon


----------



## Christos

Sorry for the delays but you seem to be doing brilliantly @Silver. I've been putting off rewicking for a day as my bbs need maintenance for the new week but I've been busy upgrading servos and receivers for some rc toy's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Sorry for the delays but you seem to be doing brilliantly @Silver. I've been putting off rewicking for a day as my bbs need maintenance for the new week but I've been busy upgrading servos and receivers for some rc toy's



Great
Show us the Rc toys when u ready!


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> My first wicking of the BB.
> 
> Don't laugh but I haven't rewicked it myself before.
> 
> When I got it, @Rob Fisher had kindly coiled and wicked it for me. I vaped on it quite a bit, but worried how was i going to figure out how to rewick this while in the heat of VapeCon preparations. (Those last two weeks were hectic). Then a week or two later at VapeCon Rob rewicked it for me on the Thurs night.
> 
> I haven't vaped it much the past 2 weeks because I could tell it was going a bit off. Had vaped plenty tankfuls
> 
> I found it quite easy actually. Not too many challenges.
> 
> R2 coin to take off the top ring part. I was a bit baffled how to remove the Exocet but then figured it out. Lol. With these things i have learnt not to use force, in case i break something.
> 
> I discovered that I could fire it on my Pico. Hehe. RiaanReds fused Clapton looked good again after some pulsing and streams of water.
> 
> Wicked with CB2. Incidentally Rob, i have a feeling your wick is slightly better.
> 
> Am loving my LIT Sidechick at the moment, so that went in.
> 
> Lubed all visible o rings.
> 
> And voila! It's vaping beautifully! This flavour is gorgeous. The BB is back in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher I think I made the wick tails a tad bit too short. When installed they don't quite touch the walls of the Boro tank. They protrude out but not by much. I hope it's okay and doesn't give trouble down the line. But so far so good
> 
> Not sure how well you can see in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, very happy now


Looking good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Sorry for the delays but you seem to be doing brilliantly @Silver. I've been putting off rewicking for a day as my bbs need maintenance for the new week but I've been busy upgrading servos and receivers for some rc toy's


At least u cant use the cotton for that. My rc toy needs some TLC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Great
> Show us the Rc toys when u ready!


Spot the bb!
I got tired of buying these R400 jobies at checkers and then they were broken after 2 days.

At least I can now limit the throttle electronically and replace parts when I need to etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver your wicks are just fine and I do mine with similar short tails... and yes the Royal Wicks is certainly the best wicking material (for the BB and Skyline anyway) around. I just noticed the wick in the Ultem tank is really short and I have refilled it twice and no issues. The wick on the right in the Nugget with Flo is pretty much ideal.


The ultem tank is not a chicken dinner and you can see a bit of leaking from that rubber plug.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

P.s. I'll throw the lipo on a pro charger tomorrow. Just giving it the 8 hour initial (after testing and flipping the car a few times ) charge.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Spot the bb!
> I got tired of buying these R400 jobies at checkers and then they were broken after 2 days.
> 
> At least I can now limit the throttle electronically and replace parts when I need to etc...
> View attachment 109521


Nice toy dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> P.s. I'll throw the lipo on a pro charger tomorrow. Just giving it the 8 hour initial (after testing and flipping the car a few times ) charge.
> View attachment 109523


Mine is more of the flying kind

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice toy dude


I prefer my helicopters but its dangerous to fly with a 4 year old running after it especially when I'm getting 3000 rpm on 1.5 metre carbon fibre composite blades.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Mine is more of the flying kind
> View attachment 109524


Is that a goblin I see????


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Is that a goblin I see????


Yup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I prefer my helicopters but its dangerous to fly with a 4 year old running after it especially when I'm getting 3000 rpm on 1.5 metre carbon fibre composite blades.


I can imagine. One day when i am old like you i will get a helicopter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> I can imagine. One day when i am old like you i will get a helicopter


You are older than me you old fart! 

I own a mikado but that has been sitting for 4 years. 
The indoor helis get occasional use but the billet boxes and my rewicking take up most of my time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> You are older than me you old fart!
> 
> I own a mikado but that has been sitting for 4 years.
> The indoor helis get occasional use but the billet boxes and my rewicking take up most of my time


No ways really?


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> No ways really?


Yes really! By a whole 4 years. 
Think you need a billet box first lol!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Yes really! By a whole 4 years.
> Think you need a billet box first lol!


Damn. Ok i thought were 40+ LMAO

i ll swop you the racing quad setup for a BB 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys please move off topic chat to an appropriate thread. Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys please move off topic chat to an appropriate thread. Many thanks!


Sorry skipper. Me and @Christos sometimes get carried away 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks for the tip
> Thanks to VapeCon, my vaping is way , way behind where it should be @Amir
> Been on "maintenance mode" for far too long, except for the new BB, which was an opportunity I had to take at the time it came.
> 
> I dont have Panama, I still need to get Calamity Jane or about 5 other juices...
> 
> But I am slowly getting back into the swing of things and hopefully I can catch up pretty soon



Panama is a must have. Especially for your style of vaping. It shines at lower wattage single coil builds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver your wicks are just fine and I do mine with similar short tails... and yes the Royal Wicks is certainly the best wicking material (for the BB and Skyline anyway) around. I just noticed the wick in the Ultem tank is really short and I have refilled it twice and no issues. The wick on the right in the Nugget with Flo is pretty much ideal.
> View attachment 109522
> 
> The ultem tank is not a chicken dinner and you can see a bit of leaking from that rubber plug.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
What was the attraction for the ultem tank though?
Does it fill through that little plug?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> What was the attraction for the ultem tank though?
> Does it fill through that little plug?



The attraction was just something new... I love testing new stuff looking for the perfect equipment... and yes you fill though the little plug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> My first wicking of the BB.
> 
> Don't laugh but I haven't rewicked it myself before.
> 
> When I got it, @Rob Fisher had kindly coiled and wicked it for me. I vaped on it quite a bit, but worried how was i going to figure out how to rewick this while in the heat of VapeCon preparations. (Those last two weeks were hectic). Then a week or two later at VapeCon Rob rewicked it for me on the Thurs night.
> 
> I haven't vaped it much the past 2 weeks because I could tell it was going a bit off. Had vaped plenty tankfuls
> 
> I found it quite easy actually. Not too many challenges.
> 
> R2 coin to take off the top ring part. I was a bit baffled how to remove the Exocet but then figured it out. Lol. With these things i have learnt not to use force, in case i break something.
> 
> I discovered that I could fire it on my Pico. Hehe. RiaanReds fused Clapton looked good again after some pulsing and streams of water.
> 
> Wicked with CB2. Incidentally Rob, i have a feeling your wick is slightly better.
> 
> Am loving my LIT Sidechick at the moment, so that went in.
> 
> Lubed all visible o rings.
> 
> And voila! It's vaping beautifully! This flavour is gorgeous. The BB is back in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher I think I made the wick tails a tad bit too short. When installed they don't quite touch the walls of the Boro tank. They protrude out but not by much. I hope it's okay and doesn't give trouble down the line. But so far so good
> 
> Not sure how well you can see in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, very happy now


Great job on your first wicking of the BB @Silver!
Looks like you did a fantastic job and are enjoying the fruits of your labor 
The BB is fast becoming the absolute favorite device in my arsenal...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Great job on your first wicking of the BB @Silver!
> Looks like you did a fantastic job and are enjoying the fruits of your labor
> The BB is fast becoming the absolute favorite device in my arsenal...



The BB is indeed a great device and I am getting more familiar and acquainted with it

This is what I like about it
- so compact and portable, neat and tidy
- i like the feel in the hand
- nice juice capacity
- great battery life
- lovely flavour with the exocet and a fused clapton and fruity menthol juice
- draw suits me - am lucky - reasonably restricted lung hit

Nearly no negatives. Perhaps just that rewicking requires a bit more than just popping off the top of the atty. But i think one needs to use this with a good juice one likes that doesnt need frequent wicking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> The BB is indeed a great device and I am getting more familiar and acquainted with it
> 
> This is what I like about it
> - so compact and portable, neat and tidy
> - i like the feel in the hand
> - nice juice capacity
> - great battery life
> - lovely flavour with the exocet and a fused clapton and fruity menthol juice
> - draw suits me - am lucky - reasonably restricted lung hit
> 
> Nearly no negatives. Perhaps just that rewicking requires a bit more than just popping off the top of the atty. But i think one needs to use this with a good juice one likes that doesnt need frequent wicking.


Depends on the juice but I have 1 bb that I can go about 5 or 6 refills and another with one of my current favourites wich is a coil and cotton shredder than i can get 2 boros before a rewick.

It becomes easier with time and also the small tradeoff for great flavour is aceptable. 

Ultrasoniced and rewicked 10 devices this evening and the 3 bbs were probably the fastest even though the BB'S got new coils as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

10 devices in one evening - sho - that is a major pitstop @Christos !

I do like 1/2 at a time - maybe 3 if I am feeling energetic.

The other thing I like about the BB is how easy and quick it is to fill. Takes a few seconds. Amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> 10 devices in one evening - sho - that is a major pitstop @Christos !
> 
> I do like 1/2 at a time - maybe 3 if I am feeling energetic.
> 
> The other thing I like about the BB is how easy and quick it is to fill. Takes a few seconds. Amazing.


The BB is by far my favorite and most satisfying device to fill 

I also tend to do maintenance on 1 or 2 items a night... unless if I have a friend over for a planned vape maintenance session, then we do all the gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> The BB is by far my favorite and most satisfying device to fill
> 
> I also tend to do maintenance on 1 or 2 items a night... unless if I have a friend over for a planned vape maintenance session, then we do all the gear.



These planned maintenance sessions sound good @TheV 
Must be fun doing it with another vaper


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> 10 devices in one evening - sho - that is a major pitstop @Christos !
> 
> I do like 1/2 at a time - maybe 3 if I am feeling energetic.
> 
> The other thing I like about the BB is how easy and quick it is to fill. Takes a few seconds. Amazing.


I do only 1 or 2 devices per pitstop but I had a lazy week and was down to vaping xxx in my skyline. I would have skipped the pitstop except I ran out of XXX 

Everything was rinsed and de-wicked and some were even ultrasoniced already but i wanted to recoil and rewick and ultrasonic everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I do only 1 or 2 devices per pitstop but I had a lazy week and was down to vaping xxx in my skyline. I would have skipped the pitstop except I ran out of XXX
> 
> Everything was rinsed and de-wicked and some were even ultrasoniced already but i wanted to recoil and rewick and ultrasonic everything.



Must have felt awesome to have 10 "soldiers" ready to go for the week ahead @Christos !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Must have felt awesome to have 10 "soldiers" ready to go for the week ahead @Christos !


hopefully i wont need to rewick till friday! If I behave I wont need to fill anything until wednesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> hopefully i wont need to rewick till friday! If I behave I wont need to fill anything until wednesday



Glorious!


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> These planned maintenance sessions sound good @TheV
> Must be fun doing it with another vaper


Oh most definitely. A bit of a chore solo but fun with friends.
Talk kak, share flavors and try new builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Group Buy about to take place for the Odis Ti Flo.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/odis-flow-ti.t41797/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB dress up day...










The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Vino1718

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up day...
> View attachment 110334
> View attachment 110335
> View attachment 110336
> View attachment 110337
> View attachment 110338
> View attachment 110339
> View attachment 110340
> View attachment 110341
> View attachment 110342
> 
> The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.



The poorness is real . Yoh Uncle Rob. Wish I could get one someday even if its a clone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up day...
> View attachment 110334
> View attachment 110335
> View attachment 110336
> View attachment 110337
> View attachment 110338
> View attachment 110339
> View attachment 110340
> View attachment 110341
> View attachment 110342
> 
> The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.



Stunning your collection never seizes to blow my mind uncle rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up day...
> View attachment 110334
> View attachment 110335
> View attachment 110336
> View attachment 110337
> View attachment 110338
> View attachment 110339
> View attachment 110340
> View attachment 110341
> View attachment 110342
> 
> The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.


These are the XXX ones only I hope. 
The ones not on hand need a group photo too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> These are the XXX ones only I hope.
> The ones not on hand need a group photo too



Those are operational and in my man bag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up day...
> View attachment 110334
> View attachment 110335
> View attachment 110336
> View attachment 110337
> View attachment 110338
> View attachment 110339
> View attachment 110340
> View attachment 110341
> View attachment 110342
> 
> The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.



A killer collection here. Well done. All dressed up well. However the nugget clothing looks the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> Spot the bb!
> I got tired of buying these R400 jobies at checkers and then they were broken after 2 days.
> 
> At least I can now limit the throttle electronically and replace parts when I need to etc...
> View attachment 109521


Damn, took me a few minutes to see whats was hiding in the cargo bay...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> A killer collection here. Well done. All dressed up well. However the nugget clothing looks the best.



Yip I would agree 100% with you on that @Ash! I'm standing by should the chap make anymore panel sets... I have been promised that there will be more in time! I would like two more sets of panels. They surely are items of beauty! I had to almost pry them out of the modders hands in Paris and only once I said he could keep them on display for the show and I would collect them at the end of the show did he agree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up day...
> View attachment 110334
> View attachment 110335
> View attachment 110336
> View attachment 110337
> View attachment 110338
> View attachment 110339
> View attachment 110340
> View attachment 110341
> View attachment 110342
> 
> The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.



Oh wow @Rob Fisher , stunning
Hard to believe

Also very challenging to pick clear winners
I like the red one with the white door
And the gold one with the door that matches so nicely
And the green one looks like a jewel

I like them very much!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> BB dress up day...
> View attachment 110334
> View attachment 110335
> View attachment 110336
> View attachment 110337
> View attachment 110338
> View attachment 110339
> View attachment 110340
> View attachment 110341
> View attachment 110342
> 
> The two blue BB's on on the way! People keep stealing from my collection.



Most gorgeous looking bb’s in the whole wide world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

TMNBB on Route !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> TMNBB on Route !!
> 
> View attachment 110582
> 
> View attachment 110581



That looks superb @SAVapeGear 
Congrats
What does TMN stand for?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> That looks superb @SAVapeGear
> Congrats
> What does TMN stand for?


Teenage Mutant Ninja

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

SAVapeGear said:


> TMNBB on Route !!
> 
> View attachment 110582
> 
> View attachment 110581


She looks stunning. Can't wait to get an IRL demo of your green machine!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> That looks superb @SAVapeGear
> Congrats
> What does TMN stand for?


Teenage Mutant Ninja Billet Box = TMNBB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Billet Box = TMNBB



Lol, thanks @SAVapeGear 
That is so funny. When @TheV posted it I thought he was joking
Haha

Reminds me a bit of the Kawasaki Green Reo

Its a great colour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @SAVapeGear
> That is so funny. When @TheV posted it I thought he was joking
> Haha
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the Kawasaki Green Reo
> 
> Its a great colour


Why would I ever lie to you 

I like that they have such silly names sometimes. 
Even their order page is full of "can haz" nonsense

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mac75

TheV said:


> Why would I ever lie to you
> 
> I like that they have such silly names sometimes.
> Even their order page is full of "can haz" nonsense



more like always "no can haz"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The two newest BB's got dressed up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

How do you change modes temp/watt modes on the bb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Clouds4Days asked this in another thread:



Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver you enjoying your BB?
> I been reading through alot of posts about BB on the forum and i sometimes wonder why i didnt enjoy it.
> 
> Reading these posts almost makes me want to get another BB just to give it a shot again , but i think im enjoying squonking too much to even bother.
> 
> Out of all your current setups what do you still find yourself grabbing all the time @Silver ?



Am going to try answer it here.

@Clouds4Days , i dont really have a setup that i grab most of the time. I use several devices for different types of vape and juice but will explain the ones i use most.

In the mornings its only the Evod and Reo /RM2 for MTL

Then while working on the computer its mainly the Lemo1 - strawberry menthol, perfect crisp restricted lung - grab n vape - no squonking so i can concentrate on the work. I usually have another device or two as well, maybe the Avo24 or the Skyline (but that runs out of juice quick)

For out and about its the Subtank Mini (reliability) with Guava Menthol and more recently the Billet Box. Evod also goes out with me on all out and about trips.

The other Reos are used interchangeably mainly the OL16 in the evenings

For me a morning vape, a work vape, an out and about vape and an evening vape are very different.

But back to the BB - it is very good in my view for portability. Not so easy to rewick but a dream to refill. Its a great device but i dont reach for it as much at home as my other trusted gear. But not because its not good, just i havent bonded properly with it yet and havent experimented enough. It has lots of legs though and i see myself using it more over time, not less...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Its a great device but i dont reach for it as much at home as my other trusted gear.




This was exactly how i felt, the BB is a nice pick up and go device because of its size but as soon as i would get home i chuck the BB one side and prefer using my other Gear because of various reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> @Clouds4Days asked this in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to try answer it here.
> 
> @Clouds4Days , i dont really have a setup that i grab most of the time. I use several devices for different types of vape and juice but will explain the ones i use most.
> 
> In the mornings its only the Evod and Reo /RM2 for MTL
> 
> Then while working on the computer its mainly the Lemo1 - strawberry menthol, perfect crisp restricted lung - grab n vape - no squonking so i can concentrate on the work. I usually have another device or two as well, maybe the Avo24 or the Skyline (but that runs out of juice quick)
> 
> For out and about its the Subtank Mini (reliability) with Guava Menthol and more recently the Billet Box. Evod also goes out with me on all out and about trips.
> 
> The other Reos are used interchangeably mainly the OL16 in the evenings
> 
> For me a morning vape, a work vape, an out and about vape and an evening vape are very different.
> 
> But back to the BB - it is very good in my view for portability. Not so easy to rewick but a dream to refill. Its a great device but i dont reach for it as much at home as my other trusted gear. But not because its not good, just i havent bonded properly with it yet and havent experimented enough. It has lots of legs though and i see myself using it more over time, not less...



What build do u have in the RM2 for mtl? Need some direction with that atty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Joys of doing work for pharmaceuticals...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Joys of doing work for pharmaceuticals...
> View attachment 111485


Eat ALL the drugs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Joys of doing work for pharmaceuticals...
> View attachment 111485



@TheV ,Candy for adults rather.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have three BB’s with me on the trip and I always take two with me we leaving the hotel. Haven’t needed the second one yet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Joys of doing work for pharmaceuticals...
> View attachment 111485


Was that your payment for services rendered

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

TMNBB has Landed !!

Still need a nice drip tip.But this will do for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Finally got my BB Kurbis-SS and my replacement positive for the Odis Flow Ti, 2x28ga fused with 36ga ni80, 3mm ID, 7 wraps, coming in at 0.63ohm at 28w, still struggling a bit with the wicking, leaks a little every time I fill, any tips?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's that did all the work on the holiday... pit stopped, coils sorted and wicked and ready for juice! Ti Blue, Ti Gold and Ti Heal edition!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , thats awesome
Must feel great to have them all ready

By the way, is there any difference between those three atties other than the colour?
Is the vape identical?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , thats awesome
> Must feel great to have them all ready
> 
> By the way, is there any difference between those three atties other than the colour?
> Is the vape identical?



Yip all identical!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing better than beautiful panels!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Absolutely awesome @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing better than beautiful panels!
> View attachment 114610
> View attachment 114611
> View attachment 114612
> View attachment 114613
> View attachment 114614
> View attachment 114615
> View attachment 114616
> View attachment 114617



These are out of this world uncle rob, dibs on the last one on the silver bb if ever you get tired of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Those last set of panels are awesome Mr Fisher. Angelina Jolie as *Maleficent *came to mind*. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you looking for an authentic BB Billet Box is having a Cyber Monday deal!

http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

That panels @Rob Fisher , soooooo beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you looking for an authentic BB Billet Box is having a Cyber Monday deal!
> 
> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/



Now let me think - from where I am down this endless pit, there is no ways that I can get to it anymore 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am continuing on the discussion of the dampless plug here in the BB thread

@Rob Fisher , its the one you posted elsewhere as follows:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-are-you-waiting-for.t521/page-55#post-613069

So I assume this plug goes below the Boro tank?

I dont actually get much condensation there. Maybe every tankful i have to wipe the inside of the panel slightly. But its not a problem at all

What i do get quite a lot of is condensation at the drip tip. When i take off the tip theres some juice in the drip tip 510 cup


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Am continuing on the discussion of the dampless plug here in the BB thread
> 
> @Rob Fisher , its the one you posted elsewhere as follows:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-are-you-waiting-for.t521/page-55#post-613069
> 
> So I assume this plug goes below the Boro tank?
> 
> I dont actually get much condensation there. Maybe every tankful i have to wipe the inside of the panel slightly. But its not a problem at all
> 
> What i do get quite a lot of is condensation at the drip tip. When i take off the tip theres some juice in the drip tip 510 cup



I’m getting the same issue lately with the authentic Exocet but didn’t have it so much with the sxk Exocet. Also I find the authentic exocet to be a bit louder than the sxk. Flavor is more intense with the authentic tho so it’s a worthy compromise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I’m getting the same issue lately with the authentic Exocet but didn’t have it so much with the sxk Exocet. Also I find the authentic exocet to be a bit louder than the sxk. Flavor is more intense with the authentic tho so it’s a worthy compromise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir
I have the authentic exocet but havent tried any other atty


----------



## Christos

@Silver and @Amir. Try building a bit lower and perhaps a smaller coil ID. 
Also don't suck like your life depends on it. 
Try let the bb do the hard work and press and inhale gently.

I found that the tightish airflow, coupled with a huge coil and a tiny chamber tends to let juice up because of the serious suction we put on the tip.

Basically, suck less hard

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver and @Amir. Try building a bit lower and perhaps a smaller coil ID.
> Also don't suck like your life depends on it.
> Try let the bb do the hard work and press and inhale gently.
> 
> I found that the tightish airflow, coupled with a huge coil and a tiny chamber tends to let juice up because of the serious suction we put on the tip.
> 
> Basically, suck less hard



I hear you and thanks for the advice @Christos 
I have a 2.5mm ID coil in there. Dont think its too big, but maybe one should go for 2mm?
I will try suck less hard and see what happens


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I hear you and thanks for the advice @Christos
> I have a 2.5mm ID coil in there. Dont think its too big, but maybe one should go for 2mm?
> I will try suck less hard and see what happens


I think 2.5 is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> @Silver and @Amir. Try building a bit lower and perhaps a smaller coil ID.
> Also don't suck like your life depends on it.
> Try let the bb do the hard work and press and inhale gently.
> 
> I found that the tightish airflow, coupled with a huge coil and a tiny chamber tends to let juice up because of the serious suction we put on the tip.
> 
> Basically, suck less hard



Builing a bit lower as in coil height or resistance? I have a 2.5m ID fused clapton coming in at .85 ohm roughly 25W (juice dependent) with the top of the coil in line with the top of the posts. Maybe its the sucking... But then again I don't have as much experience in that department as you do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Builing a bit lower as in coil height or resistance? I have a 2.5m ID fused clapton coming in at .85 ohm roughly 25W (juice dependent) with the top of the coil in line with the top of the posts. Maybe its the sucking... But then again I don't have as much experience in that department as you do


Touche.
You seem to be doing a mighty fine Job at the moment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Amir said:


> Builing a bit lower as in coil height or resistance? I have a 2.5m ID fused clapton coming in at .85 ohm roughly 25W (juice dependent) with the top of the coil in line with the top of the posts. Maybe its the sucking... But then again I don't have as much experience in that department as you do


Coil height,drop it to 1mm above airflow.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Touche.
> You seem to be doing a mighty fine Job at the moment



Thank you for your expert analysis lol. Left the BB at home Skylining it for the day so will report back on the sucking issues by tomorrow


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> Coil height,drop it to 1mm above airflow.



Will give that a go as well


----------



## SAVapeGear

Amir said:


> Will give that a go as well


It restricts the airflow,but that sort out my juice in drip tip issue

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Thank you for your expert analysis lol. Left the BB at home Skylining it for the day so will report back on the sucking issues by tomorrow


That sucks


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Flower Power!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

BB got a pitstop wick change this evening after another long hard day. 

This wick did nearly 9 tankfuls - about 38ml of juice. Was tasting still decent but I could sense it was a bit tired. And I got a bit more condensation inside the last two tanks. 

Royal Wicks for the first time in the BB. Previously was CB2. 

First few toots are great. Let's see how the Royal Wicks pans out. 

Still my first Riaanred coil that Rob Fisher put in for me just before VapeCon  

Juice is LIT Sidechick plus a bit of Nic and a bit of menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tweakings Dampless Plug! 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tweaking-dampless-plug-for-the-bb.t45168/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Aluminium engraved BB Panels from Nolli!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jos

Wow that looks really nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Aluminium engraved BB Panels from Nolli!
> View attachment 115929
> View attachment 115930


Love it 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also got All BBs operational.

All running the different Bridges.

Exocet,Flow,Insider and Doggy !!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> Also got All BBs operational.
> 
> All running the different Bridges.
> 
> Exocet,Flow,Insider and Doggy !!
> 
> View attachment 116600



Wow, amazing @SAVapeGear 
Whats your one sentence view of each of the bridges?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Wow, amazing @SAVapeGear
> Whats your one sentence view of each of the bridges?


@Silver 

Exocet - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build, wicking is easy and a tight draw.
Flow - Can take big builds,good flavor,easy to build and wick and a bigger airflow than exocet.
Insider - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build,not so easy to wick and more airflow than Exocet.
Doggy - Takes big builds,Flavor is good,Easy to build and wick and most airflow out of all of the bridges.

I like them all and it is nice to have different bridges in all of the BBs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> Exocet - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build, wicking is easy and a tight draw.
> Flow - Can take big builds,good flavor,easy to build and wick and a bigger airflow than exocet.
> Insider - Takes small builds,good flavor,easy to build,not so easy to wick and more airflow than Exocet.
> Doggy - Takes big builds,Flavor is good,Easy to build and wick and most airflow out of all of the bridges.
> 
> I like them all and it is nice to have different bridges in all of the BBs.


Insider is one of my favorites.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop for the BB's done!

All set... just need to add juice and go... the moisture you see is the PG used to lubricate the O-Rings!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

hi guys is like the square tanks.the mods are crazy cool too.where in cape town can I find that mods or was it special build


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> hi guys is like the square tanks.the mods are crazy cool too.where in cape town can I find that mods or was it special build



Authentics can only be bought from the Billet Box web site in the USA. http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/billet-box/

The clone is available at some local vendors... not sure if any CT vendors stock it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flower Power photo shoot for the new Abalone Panels, button and drip tip!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - thats power!

3rd and final photos are most striking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

are bbs worth the price, want to get one that i found secondhand for 4500

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> are bbs worth the price, want to get one that i found secondhand for 4500


Most definitely. I own 3 authentic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

what makes it worth that cash though


----------



## Christos

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> what makes it worth that cash though


Size of a pack of cigarettes. Easy carry. No leaking. Longer juice life I.e. juice goes for longer. Excellent flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

so for 4500 is it a good purchase or not


----------



## TheV

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> so for 4500 is it a good purchase or not


What is included and what is the condition?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> so for 4500 is it a good purchase or not



It depends on the condition and what bridge it comes with? And wether it's a clone or an authentic. Pictures will help.

And do you like a restrictive lung hit and do you prefer flavour or clouds?


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Item for sale: Authentic BilletBox Rev 4B DNA 60 Plus Odis Flo Ti RBA
Selling price: R4’500.00 or nearest cash offer
Condition: 8/10 (minor wear from use)
Age of item: +- 6 months
Authentic/clone: Authentic
Box / Accesories: Flo comes with box and all accessories
Location: Houghton/Killarney/Melrose Arch/Rosebank
Delivery/collection: Collection Preferred, but can discuss delivery
Reason for sale: Have another

thats his ad


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Christos said:


> Size of a pack of cigarettes. Easy carry. No leaking. Longer juice life I.e. juice goes for longer. Excellent flavour.


No exposed fragile bits


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Rob Fisher said:


> It depends on the condition and what bridge it comes with? And wether it's a clone or an authentic. Pictures will help.
> 
> And do you like a restrictive lung hit and do you prefer flavour or clouds?


both equaly


----------



## Rob Fisher

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Item for sale: Authentic BilletBox Rev 4B DNA 60 Plus Odis Flo Ti RBA
> Selling price: R4’500.00 or nearest cash offer
> Condition: 8/10 (minor wear from use)
> Age of item: +- 6 months
> Authentic/clone: Authentic
> Box / Accesories: Flo comes with box and all accessories
> Location: Houghton/Killarney/Melrose Arch/Rosebank
> Delivery/collection: Collection Preferred, but can discuss delivery
> Reason for sale: Have another
> 
> thats his ad



Looks like a very good deal... very good deals like this always worry me and I would like to see pictures but if everything is as the ads says then it's a real bargain!


----------



## UzziTherion

The mod belongs to me guys it’s my silver bb, it’s working perfectly fine and has some minor scratches, @Christos can vouch for me, he knows the mod as it was once his


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> both equaly


It would ask the seller for pics of the bottom of the BB, he didnt supply those.
As for the price, i have a clone and im as happy as an ANC tender winner.
Having said that, from what i heard, the authentic's build quality is far better. For example, the panels on the clone dont fit as snug as on the authentic. Then there is of course the bridges, from what i read on this forum, the clone bridges are a hit and miss and just do not perform as good as the authentics. @Rob Fisher did prove this a while ago and actually chucked the clone exocet away.
But for that amount of money, i would want to meet the seller personally and hold the item in my hand and inspect it myself. Pictures can be misleading

NOTE: Im not bad mouthing the seller in anyway what so ever, this is just from my point of view. I have never read anything bad about him and seems like a stand up bloke. But then again im very paranoid and overly cautious


----------



## UzziTherion

What the buyer hasn’t stated is that if been kind enough to let him pay it off over 3 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

UzziTherion said:


> What the buyer hasn’t stated is that if been kind enough to let him pay it off over 3 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes he was kind enough, i forgot youre on ecigssa as well,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

UzziTherion said:


> The mod belongs to me guys it’s my silver bb, it’s working perfectly fine and has some minor scratches, @Christos can vouch for me, he knows the mod as it was once his
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Then it's a no brainer deal! Buy it @SSSSMARCUSSSSS!


----------



## UzziTherion




----------



## SmokeyJoe

UzziTherion said:


> What the buyer hasn’t stated is that if been kind enough to let him pay it off over 3 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bravo bud. Thats awesome


----------



## UzziTherion

Rob Fisher said:


> Then it's a no brainer deal! Buy it @SSSSMARCUSSSSS!



Thanx uncle rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

UzziTherion said:


>


Thats actually a brilliant idea. Where did you get those?


----------



## Rob Fisher

At R4,500 including a Flow if @SSSSMARCUSSSSS doesn't take it.... I will.


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Rob Fisher said:


> Then it's a no brainer deal! Buy it @SSSSMARCUSSSSS!


thanx man, if uzzi can remember i told him about you kindness to me and since then if i dont use something for a week i give it away to people

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats actually a brilliant idea. Where did you get those?



It's a @Christos OCD invention.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion

I know for a fact that the buyer has wanted a BB for a very long time and more so mine because he always comments on my HandChecks I’m other forums etc, and I figured I have no use for it as I have a newer one as well as way too many mods and if I can let him have his dream mod why not, but I thought he wouldn’t need to question the deal as it really is a good one, but everyone’s different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UzziTherion

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats actually a brilliant idea. Where did you get those?



@Christos gave them to me but most stationiers will have them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

UzziTherion said:


> I know for a fact that the buyer has wanted a BB for a very long time and more so mine because he always comments on my HandChecks I’m other forums etc, and I figured I have no use for it as I have a newer one as well as way too many mods and if I can let him have his dream mod why not, but I thought he wouldn’t need to question the deal as it really is a good one, but everyone’s different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think its a matter of questioning the deal. Even though this is a massive bargain, its still a lot of money.
People are cautios by nature


----------



## UzziTherion

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont think its a matter of questioning the deal. Even though this is a massive bargain, its still a lot of money.
> People are cautios by nature



Understandable, but given what I paid for it’s not that much and if the buyer wanted, all he had to do was pick up the phone and arrange to view and test in person which I have no problem with it.

Anyway, thanx everyone for the assistance, I will consider the sale if no CASH buyers come forward 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Can vouch for @UzziTherion. Great buy at that price...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

I don't think he wants to sell to me anymore, me asking questions was probably sketchy as all hell so he's not happy with me


Christos said:


> Can vouch for @UzziTherion. Great buy at that price...


So i was informed


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

although to be honest i dont think it was that sketchy, thats my monthly pay, so of course i had to ask

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> although to be honest i dont think it was that sketchy, thats my monthly pay, so of course i had to ask


Let's put things into perspective.
Authentic bb costs about 4k.
Flow another 1.5k.
Shipping and taxes for the bb about 1.5k.
Let's not add taxes and shipping for the atty.
Good deal even if it comes with a few nicks etc.

If you can afford it do it. 
If you are going to eat dirt for the rest of the month perhaps you need to re evaluate your spending etc and find a cheaper device.

A lot of people will tell you to buy the clone for cheaper and that's your prerogative.
I think you will not find a deal like this again because I won't sell a billet box with no atty for less than 5k.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Best part to this whole equation is the buyer needed clarity and to be sure yet the seller was willing to give credit, without reference etc, just because I knew how much he liked the device


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Christos said:


> Let's put things into perspective.
> Authentic bb costs about 4k.
> Flow another 1.5k.
> Shipping and taxes for the bb about 1.5k.
> Let's not add taxes and shipping for the atty.
> Good deal even if it comes with a few nicks etc.
> 
> If you can afford it do it.
> If you are going to eat dirt for the rest of the month perhaps you need to re evaluate your spending etc and find a cheaper device.
> 
> A lot of people will tell you to buy the clone for cheaper and that's your prerogative.
> I think you will not find a deal like this again because I won't sell a billet box with no atty for less than 5k.


thats why i want it so bad


----------



## UzziTherion

Anyway, I think we’ve ruined this thread, the mods still available to anyone interested, cash would be preferred and terms can be discussed, I’m in no hurry for the money, just want to clear out some space in my collection for newer gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_r

@UzziTherion, brother I think it's a blessing not dealing with this seller, I have a buddy on the forum who had a problem with him being sketchy. All the best with the sale. Definitely the best deal I've seen in a long time


----------



## UzziTherion

Vape_r said:


> @UzziTherion, brother I think it's a blessing not dealing with this seller, I have a buddy on the forum who had a problem with him being sketchy. All the best with the sale. Definitely the best deal I've seen in a long time



Thank you for the head up my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 87hunter

Just some clarity.
You pay R5k for a mod with kangertech coils then you pay another R1500 to upgrade the R5000 mod.
I'm so intrigued by these little guys, YouTube reviews look good


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

87hunter said:


> Just some clarity.
> You pay R5k for a mod with kangertech coils then you pay another R1500 to upgrade the R5000 mod.
> I'm so intrigued by these little guys, YouTube reviews look good


the kangertech rba is awesome, put a microcoil (1.75 mm diameter, 6 wrap) in there and clouds arent half bad, the flavour is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

When you buy a Authentic BB,it costs around 6K landed and then you can't vape it yet.You have to buy a bridge (The Atomizer) and a drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Pit Stop... a little bit of Royal Wicks and Red Pill and we are in action again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> BB Pit Stop... a little bit of Royal Wicks and Red Pill and we are in action again!
> View attachment 118278


Mr Fisher, out of curiosity how often do you pit stop and rewick your BB's?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Mr Fisher, out of curiosity how often do you pit stop and rewick your BB's?



@Smoke_A_Llama if I'm using it as my main device I would dry burn and rewick every 3 days or so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's pretty much been a BB Day today and probably will be all weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> It's pretty much been a BB Day today and probably will be all weekend!
> View attachment 118879
> View attachment 118880


Those all look fantastic @Rob Fisher! 

Those white juma panels would look fantastic on my RPG 
Maybe one day...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> Those all look fantastic @Rob Fisher!
> 
> Those white juma panels would look fantastic on my RPG
> Maybe one day...


@TheV and uncle @Rob Fisher , agree on the BB route. I have been corrupted by listening to you. Second one going to be started up today, another clone at this stage, but those panels will look great on anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Those all look fantastic @Rob Fisher!
> 
> Those white juma panels would look fantastic on my RPG
> Maybe one day...


Screw the juma I'm waiting to get a set of those abalone panel's...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 119248

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

These matches are more suitable I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## UzziTherion

Christos said:


> These matches are more suitable I think.
> View attachment 119427



Stunning my brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I pretty much take the Dampless Plug for granted these days but man O man it's a brilliant addition to the BB arsenal! Have a look at this Nugget that has been operational for 3 days with many many refills! Chicken Dinner Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I pretty much take the Dampless Plug for granted these days but man O man it's a brilliant addition to the BB arsenal! Have a look at this Nugget that has been operational for 3 days with many many refills! Chicken Dinner Boom!
> View attachment 119545
> 
> View attachment 119546
> 
> View attachment 119547


I must totally agree @Rob Fisher, that plug works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Anyone have more information on this, could it be a MTL rebuild atty for the B.B.?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Cornelius

RayDeny said:


> Anyone have more information on this, could it be a MTL rebuild atty for the B.B.?
> 
> View attachment 120254


When I end up in the divorce court. You lot will be the cause! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Cornelius said:


> When I end up in the divorce court. You lot will be the cause!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



On the bright side it still might work out cheaper than your vaping hobby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Anyone have more information on this, could it be a MTL rebuild atty for the B.B.?



@RayDeny I will have a Vape Shell in my paw real soon and will be reviewing it... it's pretty underwraps at the moment for obvious reasons but has finished the beta test phase and is in production! ECIGSSA will be the first to get details as soon as it arrives and has been tested and the embargo date his hit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher , looking forward to hearing about this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> @RayDeny I will have a Vape Shell in my paw real soon and will be reviewing it... it's pretty underwraps at the moment for obvious reasons but has finished the beta test phase and is in production! ECIGSSA will be the first to get details as soon as it arrives and has been tested and the embargo date his hit!
> View attachment 120327



Oh wow Rob, that sounds way to intriguing *Shifts closer* will be keeping my eye on this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @RayDeny I will have a Vape Shell in my paw real soon and will be reviewing it... it's pretty underwraps at the moment for obvious reasons but has finished the beta test phase and is in production! ECIGSSA will be the first to get details as soon as it arrives and has been tested and the embargo date his hit!
> View attachment 120327


Great stuff. Looking forward to your pioneering impressions @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moomba

@Rob Fisher Just as I get a Billet box back into my hands. Perfect Timing. Unfortunately with my previous one, um someone took it  Im looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Photo Shoot of the BB Family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> Photo Shoot of the BB Family!
> View attachment 120622
> View attachment 120623
> View attachment 120624
> View attachment 120625
> View attachment 120626
> View attachment 120627
> View attachment 120628
> View attachment 120629
> View attachment 120630
> View attachment 120631
> View attachment 120632
> View attachment 120633



So, when is the next batch arriving ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So, when is the next batch arriving ?



Nope I think I'm done now.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I think I'm done now.


I've got odds at 1/3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Photo Shoot of the BB Family!
> View attachment 120622
> View attachment 120623
> View attachment 120624
> View attachment 120625
> View attachment 120626
> View attachment 120627
> View attachment 120628
> View attachment 120629
> View attachment 120630
> View attachment 120631
> View attachment 120632
> View attachment 120633


Goeie fok   

That is an awesome collection of BBs!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Photo Shoot of the BB Family!
> View attachment 120622
> View attachment 120623
> View attachment 120624
> View attachment 120625
> View attachment 120626
> View attachment 120627
> View attachment 120628
> View attachment 120629
> View attachment 120630
> View attachment 120631
> View attachment 120632
> View attachment 120633



U missing a Blue..........U cannot be done yet.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher that is an incredible BB collection

The amazing thing is not just the number of them - but how beautiful they are
So nice to see and look at!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Ash said:


> U missing a Blue..........U cannot be done yet.


And green...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

na @Rob Fisher you need a nice imbua or wallnut display case then you can add the other colours your missing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> And green...



The Blue one went to CT and the Green one went to Norway!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> na @Rob Fisher you need a nice imbua or wallnut display case then you can add the other colours your missing



Maple is my favourite wood and one day I will get a Maple display cabinet... in the meantime the glass one will have to do...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Maple is my favourite wood and one day I will get a Maple display cabinet... in the meantime the glass one will have to do...
> View attachment 120698


I'm saving this image for the next time my wife say I have a problem because of my 3 mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@Rob Fisher if I do come across some nice mottled maple you you can just send a courier to collect will pm you then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW... you may have noticed in my Vape Mail today I got a BB with special Sting Prod Panels... after posting it in an international group today the original owner messaged me! The Panels have travelled... France, NY, Texas, Chicago and now SA!

Also there were 3 sets made and all of them had real gold foil in the button... and at the height of the BB Panel madness they sold for $800! 

Did I get a bargain or what!! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Photo Shoot of the BB Family!
> View attachment 120622
> View attachment 120623
> View attachment 120624
> View attachment 120625
> View attachment 120626
> View attachment 120627
> View attachment 120628
> View attachment 120629
> View attachment 120630
> View attachment 120631
> View attachment 120632
> View attachment 120633





Rob Fisher said:


> Maple is my favourite wood and one day I will get a Maple display cabinet... in the meantime the glass one will have to do...
> View attachment 120698


Im tempted to call dibs on the glass cabinet when the maple one arrives!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marek_710

Hi there BB owners  i would truly love to know where i could test 1 of these mods? i'm seriously into the design and have been following this thread for long...So is there any vendors in JHB that would have this mod or at a next meet or something because i need to see what the hype is about ?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With my latest purchase of the BB with Orange and Gold panels I got a few others goodies thrown in... one of the items was a bridge that takes the good old Vaporesso Ceramic Coils that I was so in love with at one stage! Let's see how it works in a BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

so what's the vape like @Rob Fisher and did you get the vape shell yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> so what's the vape like @Rob Fisher and did you get the vape shell yet?



Letting the coil prime... haven't tried it yet.

The VapeShell leaves Greece on Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well the first test with the original cCells with the red O-Rings and Beehive type juice holes was a massive fail and got a dry hit from hell! Those cCells were the Devils work!

Then I scratched around for my trusty cCells with the Black O-Rings and round juice holes and redid everything... Phew that was much better... actually it's pretty damn great! Awesome that I now have a BB Bridge that can handle commercial coils as a backup! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the setup is the A-Tank which comes with the goodies to allow you to use the Atlantis coils and the Vaporesso cCells. So if you are looking for a commercial coil system for the BB then this may be for you!




http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/a-tank/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy

Rob Fisher said:


> Maple is my favourite wood and one day I will get a Maple display cabinet... in the meantime the glass one will have to do...
> View attachment 120698


That glass is bowing heavily. You need to send some hardware this way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Just noticed that at long last I have something in common with uncle @Rob Fisher , I also have a battery wrap that looks the same and I use it in my clone BB as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the setup is the A-Tank which comes with the goodies to allow you to use the Atlantis coils and the Vaporesso cCells. So if you are looking for a commercial coil system for the BB then this may be for you!
> 
> View attachment 121353
> 
> 
> http://billetboxvapor.mybigcommerce.com/a-tank/



Great to have a commercial coil backup for the BB @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

After all these years of getting your authentic Billet Box in a bubble wrap sleeve you will now get them in a decent package that actually protects the BB on it's travels! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> After all these years of getting your authentic Billet Box in a bubble wrap sleeve you will now get them in a decent package that actually protects the BB on it's travels! Boom!
> View attachment 122785
> View attachment 122786


Oh wow finally!

Now I guess you *have* to order another one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Oh wow finally!
> 
> Now I guess you *have* to order another one @Rob Fisher



I'm hoping I can just order 12 empty boxes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for that @Rob Fisher 
At the price I think a nice box is way more suitable than just bubble wrap
Congrats to the BB guys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special Limited Edition Billet Box's up for sale now. Year of the Dog!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Limited Edition Billet Box's up for sale now. Year of the Dog!
> View attachment 123015
> View attachment 123016
> View attachment 123017
> View attachment 123018
> View attachment 123019
> View attachment 123020
> View attachment 123021
> View attachment 123022





> limited "rib cage duck-in-a-box hilary swank detonator fork lift" engraving...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Limited Edition Billet Box's up for sale now. Year of the Dog!
> View attachment 123015
> View attachment 123016
> View attachment 123017
> View attachment 123018
> View attachment 123019
> View attachment 123020
> View attachment 123021
> View attachment 123022



Cough cough.. I remember odds being 1/3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Special Limited Edition Billet Box's up for sale now. Year of the Dog!
> View attachment 123015
> View attachment 123016
> View attachment 123017
> View attachment 123018
> View attachment 123019
> View attachment 123020
> View attachment 123021
> View attachment 123022


One day when I am 22+22 + vat I want to get a blue one. They look great uncle @Rob Fisher , enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

They could have give the writing to @hands to engrave

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> They could have give the writing to @hands to engrave
> 
> Resistance is futile


If you can find @hands....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> If you can find @hands....


I'm going to look now

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


>


I actually think the batch actually says "special order for uncle @Rob Fisher ship to SA as soon as possible"!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up if anyone wants anymore Dampless Plugs.. I will be getting some stuff from Italy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a heads up if anyone wants anymore Dampless Plugs.. I will be getting some stuff from Italy.


X1 please Rob, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Here is a fun B.B. snag for the gurus. In my constant attempt to nail down the Ti Flow’s habit of leaking on refill. It seems liquid got into my board. So in good old DIY fashion, I pull it apart and clean it all up with some contact cleaner and get it all back together. But, the problem still persists.

Ok the snag is, it will fire perfect for around 6 or so presses of the button then all of a sudden the wattage races up to max.

Any B.B. gurufu you all have that could help?


----------



## TheV

@RayDeny, a friend of mine had an issue with his SXK BB where the wattage would just run up (constantly).
The first time this happened the internals were flooded with juice. After cleaning it out it was fine for a bit.
The second time it happened the device was bone dry inside.
It looked to me like a contact/shorting issue on the wattage control board. There were 3 wires on this board. 2 wires next to each other at the bottom of the board and 1 wire in between these 2 at the top. It looks like the top wire was touching the contact of one of the bottom wires. I simply taped a piece of insulation tape over the 2 bottom wires and let the top wire run over that.
This seems to have sold the problem (he got his mod back today).

I know this does not exactly describe your scenario but I'm just throwing something out there that might have a chance of helping you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Here is a fun B.B. snag for the gurus. In my constant attempt to nail down the Ti Flow’s habit of leaking on refill. It seems liquid got into my board. So in good old DIY fashion, I pull it apart and clean it all up with some contact cleaner and get it all back together. But, the problem still persists.
> 
> Ok the snag is, it will fire perfect for around 6 or so presses of the button then all of a sudden the wattage races up to max.
> 
> Any B.B. gurufu you all have that could help?


Does your bb board have the up and down buttons on the board or is that component missing?

If it's the older board with the up down button still on the physical board then it's a bad solder join on the board. 
Send pics.
Might be juice on the up down external board but I doubt that.

Clean the main board with some rubbing alcohol as well as the up down board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

Thanks guys for the info. @Christos , the buttons are a separate board, will pull it all apart and give another good clean, @TheV im hoping it’s not a short but can’t say I looked for one, will have another look and confirm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Thanks guys for the info. @Christos , the buttons are a separate board, will pull it all apart and give another good clean, @TheV im hoping it’s not a short but can’t say I looked for one, will have another look and confirm.


The old DNA looked like this:
You can see additional down up buttons on the board. 


The new DNA 60 looks not so similar to this but the main thing is the up down buttons on the board are missing and all you see is the words up and down.



There is a separate up down board on a billet box but the physical buttons on the board are the ones causing the issues 9/10 times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

@Rob Fisher, dumb question. What are these things and how do they work? How do you fill them? 
Is it a RTA or something inside the square tank?


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Captain Chaos the plastic box is known as a Boro Tank and the atty inside is an RTA and is called a bridge. The Boro is filled with juice and surrounds the RTA. 

This bridge is the VapeShell from Atmizoo in Greece and works slightly differently in that the juice holes are at the bottom of the RTA.




As you can see the glass door slides down and that's how you fill the Boro tank. 




And the two holes on the bottom are the wick holes.



Here is the Boro all filled up and ready to vape!



This RTA is the Odis Flow and made in Canada and wicks on the side...




This is the most common bridge and was the first decent bridge made for the Billet Box. This is the Exocet made in the UK by The Attysmith!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Excellent explanation @Rob Fisher !
That post should be copied to the Billet Box thread!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Excellent explanation @Rob Fisher !
> That post should be copied to the Billet Box thread!!



Already moved.  Thanks Hi Ho!


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Rob Fisher , you copied it here already !
Winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Already moved.  Thanks Hi Ho!



I see so!!
Super


----------



## Captain Chaos

Thank you so much for the explanation @Rob Fisher. Understand it now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> This RTA is the Odis Flow and made in Canada and wicks on the side...



I need an Odis Flow in my life but alas children and bills and all those luxuries must come first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to Ariel Treasury the BB's will be protected on their trip to the Hall of Vape in Stuttgart and the rest of the holiday!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Marechal

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to Ariel Treasury the BB's will be protected on their trip to the Hall of Vape in Stuttgart and the rest of the holiday!
> View attachment 127169


@Rob Fisher ,If you ever order again please I want in on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marechal said:


> @Rob Fisher ,If you ever order again please I want in on one.



Sure thing @Marechal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing @Marechal!



Same... I too want one. That tan leather really looks the part

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

I’ve had many BBs but the RPG always eluded me, finally got my hands on one, thanx to Uncle Rob Fisher, she’s a stunner!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

UzziTherion said:


> I’ve had many BBs but the RPG always eluded me, finally got my hands on one, thanx to Uncle Rob Fisher, she’s a stunner!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Uzzi! It sure is a stunner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

TheV said:


> Congrats Uzzi! It sure is a stunner



Thanx my brother 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

UzziTherion said:


> I’ve had many BBs but the RPG always eluded me, finally got my hands on one, thanx to Uncle Rob Fisher, she’s a stunner!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats and welcome to the RPG fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> Congrats and welcome to the RPG fam



Thank you my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UzziTherion

Amir said:


> Congrats and welcome to the RPG fam



Thank you my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Very nice BB you got there @UzziTherion , many happy clouds to you


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## UzziTherion

Room Fogger said:


> Very nice BB you got there @UzziTherion , many happy clouds to you



Thanx my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali

Hey all, got a BB now and am very happy with my HE pod system!  Can anyone tell me where I can get spare boro tanks? My vapeshell feels naked right now as I don't have a Boro tank for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cobrali said:


> Hey all, got a BB now and am very happy with my HE pod system!  Can anyone tell me where I can get spare boro tanks? My vapeshell feels naked right now as I don't have a Boro tank for it!


Don't know if you will settle for SXK Boros, VCorp Vaping has some, where I got one and spare glasses the last time. Otherwise I think you will have to get them from the US.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Room Fogger said:


> Don't know if you will settle for SXK Boros, VCorp Vaping has some, where I got one and spare glasses the last time. Otherwise I think you will have to get them from the US.



Billet box is out of stock. Was thinking of an SXK Boro..but wanna see if anyone has a site for authentics as I have searched google and have nothing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cobrali said:


> Billet box is out of stock. Was thinking of an SXK Boro..but wanna see if anyone has a site for authentics as I have searched google and have nothing..


If I see something somewhere I will let you know.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobrali said:


> Hey all, got a BB now and am very happy with my HE pod system!  Can anyone tell me where I can get spare boro tanks? My vapeshell feels naked right now as I don't have a Boro tank for it!



Nope @Cobrali, I'm afraid the only place to get the authentics are from BB themselves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope @Cobrali, I'm afraid the only place to get the authentics are from BB themselves.


Thanks @Rob Fisher and they don't ship to SA either..sigh..i wonder if there is a difference between the authentic and sxk boro tanks..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobrali said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher and they don't ship to SA either..sigh..i wonder if there is a difference between the authentic and sxk boro tanks..



Yip always ship via MyUS... I think the size is the same but I doubt the quality is the same. Maybe try one and use it till you can get authentics... then you can throw the SXK into the gorge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nikko.vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip always ship via MyUS... I think the size is the same but I doubt the quality is the same. Maybe try one and use it till you can get authentics... then you can throw the SXK into the gorge.



SYK boros don‘t fit 100% with VapeShell !
I had one, kicked it 
Ordered 2 origin boros from US, still waiting 2 weeks now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cobrali

nikko.vape said:


> SYK boros don‘t fit 100% with VapeShell !
> I had one, kicked it
> Ordered 2 origin boros from US, still waiting 2 weeks now



Thanks for the input! I will have to wait then..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nikko.vape

Cobrali said:


> Thanks for the input! I will have to wait then..




get the dampless plug too, it works!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

nikko.vape said:


> get the dampless plug too, it works!


Got that already! Uncle rob provided a fully loaded BB! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nikko.vape

Cobrali said:


> Got that already! Uncle rob provided a fully loaded BB!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



 perfect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Has anyone tried running nic salts in BB with airflow reduced to MTL .. looking for ideas as it's what I want to do. I will use my exocet with the airflow control and tighten up the draw and maybe source a proper MTL drip tip aswell and then give nic salts a bash 

I was just wondering if it works .. is it a worthwhile conversion although it's reversible as I dnt see the point of buying a pod when I can simply setup one borrow with exocet MTL way and just switch out when needed

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> Has anyone tried running nic salts in BB with airflow reduced to MTL .. looking for ideas as it's what I want to do. I will use my exocet with the airflow control and tighten up the draw and maybe source a proper MTL drip tip aswell and then give nic salts a bash
> 
> I was just wondering if it works .. is it a worthwhile conversion although it's reversible as I dnt see the point of buying a pod when I can simply setup one borrow with exocet MTL way and just switch out when needed



@JsPLAYn it does work... there a few BB users out there now using Nic Salts... I haven't tried it and probably won't because I'm not a fan of Nic Salts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget BB being primed up and broken in... it will be the travel mod when I head for Germany tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> @JsPLAYn it does work... there a few BB users out there now using Nic Salts... I haven't tried it and probably won't because I'm not a fan of Nic Salts.


Thanks Oom.. I just thought I'd try on BB instead of wasting money on a stealth pod system as I'm nt really a nic fan.. but FOMO is a ***** sometimes

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Nugget BB being primed up and broken in... it will be the travel mod when I head for Germany tomorrow!
> View attachment 130595
> View attachment 130596


Remains one of my favourites. Safe travels oom Rob! Bring us something nice! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks Oom.. I just thought I'd try on BB instead of wasting money on a stealth pod system as I'm nt really a nic fan.. but FOMO is a ***** sometimes



I have tested more than a few POD systems and they all leave me wanting... if you want a big nic hit then a BB with Nic Salts is the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Prepared a spare Boro and VapeShell in case I need a quick rewick and go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Nugget BB being primed up and broken in... it will be the travel mod when I head for Germany tomorrow!
> View attachment 130595
> View attachment 130596



What a great choice @Rob Fisher 
That nugget is the ace!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A mate overseas was asking for help on a build and wicking for a Ti Flow in a BB so I hauled out my favourite BB and did a build to show him. I had forgotten just how great the BB is for flavour and all around a chicken dinner device!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> A mate overseas was asking for help on a build and wicking for a Ti Flow in a BB so I hauled out my favourite BB and did a build to show him. I had forgotten just how great the BB is for flavour and all around a chicken dinner device!
> View attachment 134753
> View attachment 134754
> View attachment 134755
> View attachment 134756
> View attachment 134757
> View attachment 134758
> View attachment 134759
> View attachment 134760
> View attachment 134761
> View attachment 134762
> View attachment 134763
> View attachment 134764


I could not agree more.
As much as I'm enjoying the Dvarw running Replay ... If I was forced to pick one single mod only, it would be the BB, no questions asked.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> I could not agree more.
> As much as I'm enjoying the Dvarw running Replay ... If I was forced to pick one single mod only, it would be the BB, no questions asked.



Same. BB is my go to travel companion for size, efficiency and reliability 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three coiled, wicked and filled Boro Tanks ready for the long haul!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Three coiled, wicked and filled Boro Tanks ready for the long haul!
> View attachment 141855


What are those swiss panels?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> What are those swiss panels?



It's a little case that holds three Boro Tanks. It's made in Switzerland by the same people you made the Crossbow Bridge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

They look like the Victorinox swiss army knife logo!
So cool
Emergency for when you dont have time to rewick - just pull out a fresh one!

Which reminds me - I better make sure my Billet is ready for VapeCon. @Rob Fisher - it served me well in 2017 - thanks to you - I think its gonna do full service this year again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Three coiled, wicked and filled Boro Tanks ready for the long haul!
> View attachment 141855



I really need something like this... but then I would also need 2 more boros and 2 more Exocet bridges and the list goes on and on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-boxxer-from-odis.t53561/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those on the pre-order lists for the Boxxer here is some good news from Odis!

Good evening Odis fam!

The much anticipated BOXXER pre-orders are ready for you! Despite challenges in machining and assembling this innovative new design, we have put together each unit and are thoroughly content with our final product!

For those who pre-ordered — the wait is almost over, get your Billet Box ready! Shipments will go out throughout the week, you should receive your pre-shipment notification over the next few days, and tracking information as your unit is prepared and dispatched via DHL Express.

We appreciate everyone's patience and support, and we hope you all love it as much as we do!! #ODIS #BOXXER

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I still love the Flow in the BB!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> I still love the Flow in the BB!
> View attachment 153157


I concur the flo was the best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

The flow is indeed one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vix

Hi All 

Need some advise please looking on getting or rather trying to get a Billet box from the Billet box site in the coming days as searches for a Billet box locally have been futile. Can anyone suggest best company to use for shipping and their experiences. Looking at using MyUS but due to it being my first time rather nervous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raphael G

Vix said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advise please looking on getting or rather trying to get a Billet box from the Billet box site in the coming days as searches for a Billet box locally have been futile. Can anyone suggest best company to use for shipping and their experiences. Looking at using MyUS but due to it being my first time rather nervous.



Keep your eyes on the classifieds. I managed to get 2x BB in the last 2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vix said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need some advise please looking on getting or rather trying to get a Billet box from the Billet box site in the coming days as searches for a Billet box locally have been futile. Can anyone suggest best company to use for shipping and their experiences. Looking at using MyUS but due to it being my first time rather nervous.



@Vix I have used MyUS for the last two years! They are excellent...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB and Flow back in operation! Nugget and Gold Flow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Zah007

Rob Fisher said:


> BB and Flow back in operation! Nugget and Gold Flow!
> View attachment 155453
> View attachment 155454
> View attachment 155455
> View attachment 155456
> View attachment 155457
> View attachment 155458


Uncle @Rob Fisher that BB and pouch looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the fix for the Boxxer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## morras

Thanks Rob

I really hope this works , would love to start using mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Whats the fix @Rob Fisher is it two bits of rubber/silicon stuff? Wonder how many of these they are going to dish out to each of the unfortunates who've paid up for one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Whats the fix @Rob Fisher is it two bits of rubber/silicon stuff? Wonder how many of these they are going to dish out to each of the unfortunates who've paid up for one of these



It's a silicone goodie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Genosmate said:


> Whats the fix @Rob Fisher is it two bits of rubber/silicon stuff? Wonder how many of these they are going to dish out to each of the unfortunates who've paid up for one of these


I think they said 2 per customer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

SAVapeGear said:


> I think they said 2 per customer.



Hope they cover shipping as well!!
Look what just arrived in the mail

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the fix for the Boxxer!
> View attachment 155479
> View attachment 155480
> View attachment 155481
> View attachment 155482
> View attachment 155483


And does it work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras

That silicone sits pretty close to the coil Rob , wont it melt ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> And does it work?



I'm still testing @Paul33 but the fix is a real pain to put in and it makes the Boxxer a little too high and it's a really tight fit putting it into the BB. But I rushed it today and will try it slowly and with a little more patience tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> That silicone sits pretty close to the coil Rob , wont it melt ?



Nope, I used it all day today and the silicone still looks perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Can anyone tell me how to change the button on a BB please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Can anyone tell me how to change the button on a BB please?


The physical electro mechanical button that is connected to the board or the button cap/aesthetic button?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> The physical electro mechanical button that is connected to the board or the button cap/aesthetic button?


Just the button cap please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skype Me John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Just the button cap please



Just remove the screws. You can either lift the authentic sticker or cut it.
It's a lot easier if it's cut.

Also note I have a small piece of tape to the button base to the button plate to prevent it from spinning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

A new BB atty coming from Haku, looks very interesting.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

RayDeny said:


> A new BB atty coming from Haku, looks very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 158016


Very nice indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you to @Christos my electronics engineer for upgrading my Engraved DNA40 BB to a brand new DNA60!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you to @Christos my electronics engineer for upgrading my Engraved DNA40 BB to a brand new DNA60!
> View attachment 159389
> View attachment 159390
> View attachment 159391
> View attachment 159392


I think your electronics engineer should offer these services to all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> I think your electronics engineer should offer these services to all of us



Unfortunately I suffer from time constraints and only assist by special request!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> Unfortunately I suffer from time constraints and only assist by special request!


I’m special

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Paul33 said:


> I’m special



I don't think he means the helmet and crayons kind of special...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Amir said:


> I don't think he means the helmet and crayons kind of special...


I haven’t eaten crayons yet today so I’m proud of me

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

Hey gang, I'm so out of the loop with BB's these days and when my friend asked about atomizers I drew a blank. I was hoping someone could fill me in on the atomizers currently available, locally available would be the best bet, my friend describes himself as a boer seun, "ek het nie tyd om te hanna hanna nie, ek soek die goed nou"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> Hey gang, I'm so out of the loop with BB's these days and when my friend asked about atomizers I drew a blank. I was hoping someone could fill me in on the atomizers currently available, locally available would be the best bet, my friend describes himself as a boer seun, "ek het nie tyd om te hanna hanna nie, ek soek die goed nou"


There is the vapeshell thats pretty good and the new boxer from odis designs. 
There is a insider v2 on the classifieds but other than that nothing new and available unless you looking at the Chinese atties.

I can possibly assist if you give me more info!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Hey gang, I'm so out of the loop with BB's these days and when my friend asked about atomizers I drew a blank. I was hoping someone could fill me in on the atomizers currently available, locally available would be the best bet, my friend describes himself as a boer seun, "ek het nie tyd om te hanna hanna nie, ek soek die goed nou"



Then he is fresh out of luck... no vendors keep authentic bridges in stock other than @Sir Vape and they don't have stock right now but will be first to get the new batch of Boxxer V2's in the not too distant future and no doubt will also be getting the Flow V2 when it finally released soon!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> There is the vapeshell thats pretty good and the new boxer from odis designs.
> There is a insider v2 on the classifieds but other than that nothing new and available unless you looking at the Chinese atties.
> 
> I can possibly assist if you give me more info!



Thanks I'll show him SAvapegear's insider;

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test the bridge from Signature Tips in the UK that uses Vaporesso EUC coils.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, that first attempt was a bit of a fail... it's a little finicky getting it in but doable... but don't make the mistake I did and try it too soon. Dry hit and one buggered coil! OK let's try again... and a loss of the juice added salt to the wound!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I realised these little coils need lower wattage and 28 watts is too high... I went down to 12 watts and back up to 15 watts... now it's not giving me a burnt taste. 15 watts seems to be the right power for the coils but the taste is muted... and the airflow is a little too tight for my liking but I will persevere and see if the coils settle down... I'm used to RTA's with Mavaton X or TFC which break in on the second or third pull...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DonnyX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willi

Hi guys, I can’t seem to find a thread on the boxxer. I wanted to know, I heard you could contact them to change the first version for the v2. Is there a way to find out about it tho? The box and all extras are there just the receipt or pop I don’t have


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willi said:


> Hi guys, I can’t seem to find a thread on the boxxer. I wanted to know, I heard you could contact them to change the first version for the v2. Is there a way to find out about it tho? The box and all extras are there just the receipt or pop I don’t have



@Willi you need to fill in a form on the Odis Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willi

Rob Fisher said:


> @Willi you need to fill in a form on the Odis Facebook page.


Thank you kind sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Flow V2 before it goes into production! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher I challenge you to a gentleman’s dual of Arm Wrestling. Winner gets your Engraved BB...plus the White Panels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boxxer V2 and Flow V2 fully tested and now waiting for the production to ramp up so everyone can enjoy two fantastic additions to the Billet Box range of goodies! Both are a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Linx lands in South Africa! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Quick change buttons! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Polo65

Rob Fisher said:


> The Linx lands in South Africa! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Quick change buttons! Bazinga!
> View attachment 173369
> View attachment 173370
> View attachment 173371










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

My good news for today is that my Billet Box battery drain issue is not happening.

Have vaped a tankful over the past few days on and off leaving the mod idle overnight and during the day for long periods and the battery is showing about two thirds.

This is good news because I was very worried when it drained batteries a while back when not in use. The reason I worried is that I love my Billet Box

Other than the rewicking schlepp, it is perfect for me in all other respects as an out and abouter:

Superb flavour from the Exocet. Really good. Deep and rich. 
Most portable vape I have for the quality of vape I get
Small and unobtrusive
Easiest juice fill procedure! It takes a few seconds. What a pleasure
I just use a juice that is easy on the coil and wick so I dont need to rewick too often. (I easily get about 30-40ml of juice through without noticing much flavour degradation.)

Long live the Billet Box!






Here’s the Billet on the beach from a while back... what a great travel companion

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I also took out my BBs yesterday after a long period on the shelf. I was reminded again what a great mod it is. The @Rob Fisher influence was strong . I bought my first BB from him and also followed his lead on choice of juice. I had 3 at one stage in rotation - 2 are still with me - one sold last year. 






(the above photo was taken just now - I still have a sealed bottle)

This one was taken yesterday whilst testing the upcoming release from Majestic Vapor Co (@Sash) 






My favorite bridge is the Insider




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Bridges! My Exocet is missing... time to go find it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box Bridges! My Exocet is missing... time to go find it!
> View attachment 184381



Best of the bunch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Best of the bunch?



Boxer V2, Xeta, Flow V2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ah man 

It just sucks when you get leaking and don’t know why


So my Billet Box and I are not friends lately. Not only does she drain the battery when not in use (batt goes dead after a few days) tonight she decided to dump almost an entire boro full of precious Panama juice through the air holes. This happened after refilling and not being in use for about a week. 

I immediately dismantled and took out the boro to see what was going on. Yup , juice oozing out the little air hole at the bottom of the Exocet. 

What I discovered is that if I open the boro glass the juice oozed out faster. When closed it just dropped out slowly. Presumably the pressure keeping the juice from flowing freely. 

But it puzzles me because I thought I did a good last wick. Exo method - I’ve done it quite a lot and never have I seen this kind of leaking. 

Oh boy now the investigations begin

Notice the Skyline , Reo and disposable Mystique looking on and chuckling at the situation. 

But I’m not chuckling. I just want it to work. 

If anyone has any ideas what to look for let me know. @Rob Fisher , @Christos , my feeling is maybe I didn’t wick it thick enough. Hoping that’s all it is...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> If anyone has any ideas what to look for let me know. @Rob Fisher , @Christos , my feeling is maybe I didn’t wick it thick enough. Hoping that’s all it is...



Yes that would be my guess Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

My guess is too little cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Made the wicks a bit thicker

Wick is tight but just before deforming the coil 

Trimmed. 

Royal wicks again. Maybe I should have changed to TFC but let me use the same to see if it’s the wick thickness issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Voila
Done

Thankfully nothing leaked out the air holes on the fill and first few vapes...

Let’s see how she goes but so far so good. I hope it holds out because this has been a very reliable device for me in the past.

Still upset about the battery drain issue which didn’t happen before and is only happening in the past few months. But that I will leave for another day ...

#rebuildableVaperChallenges

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

@Rob Fisher @Silver have either of you come across the Grizzly by Bear Lair Mods for the Boro Tank?


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> @Rob Fisher @Silver have either of you come across the Grizzly by Bear Lair Mods for the Boro Tank?



Not me @Timwis - maybe Rob has
I only have used the Exocet - and it has performed superbly for a long time - barring this leak today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Not me @Timwis - maybe Rob has
> I only have used the Exocet - and it has performed superbly for a long time - barring this leak today


It's for use with Mesh as its wicking material, interesting but i haven't tackled it yet looks a bit fiddly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Timwis said:


> It's for use with Mesh as its wicking material, interesting but i haven't tackled it yet looks a bit fiddly!



@Rob Fisher has tried loads of bridges and internals for the Billet Box, i don’t recall him talking about this one though. Sounds interesting

only trouble for me is that I find the Billet Box a bit of a pain to pitstop. Taking out the bridge and putting it on another mod to dry fire and wick and then putting it all back with lube in the right places. It’s normally a messy process and I actually don’t look forward to it like the therapeutic ritual one does with other devices. So if this one you’re speaking about is more fiddly then it probably won’t be for me for the Billet Box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> @Rob Fisher @Silver have either of you come across the Grizzly by Bear Lair Mods for the Boro Tank?



@Timwis I have seen it but I passed on it because of the mesh. I must say I agree with Hi Ho @Silver about the BB being a hassle to rewick etc and only the Boxxer V2 has come close to the flavour I get from my Dvarw's... I do love the Billet Box but I find myself wicking one occasionally but they don't remain in service all that long. My Dvarw DL is just so perfect and I can recoil and rewick them in my sleep!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> @Timwis I have seen it but I passed on it because of the mesh. I must say I agree with Hi Ho @Silver about the BB being a hassle to rewick etc and only the Boxxer V2 has come close to the flavour I get from my Dvarw's... I do love the Billet Box but I find myself wicking one occasionally but they don't remain in service all that long. My Dvarw DL is just so perfect and I can recoil and rewick them in my sleep!


Out of interest is it because you don't need to use mesh wick for anything else so seems pointless to get one item needing mesh wicking or that it will be unnecessarily tricky to pitstop? Don't know how i will get on but if the Panda is anything to go by mesh wicking gives superior flavour than when using cotton. For me it was the fact that i hadn't used mesh for wicking previously that actually appealed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Out of interest is it because you don't need to use mesh wick for anything else so seems pointless to get one item needing mesh wicking or that it will be unnecessarily tricky to pitstop? Don't know how i will get on but if the Panda is anything to go by mesh wicking gives superior flavour than when using cotton. For me it was the fact that i hadn't used mesh for wicking previously that actually appealed!



My previous mesh attempts all ended in failure... and tricky builds are just a pain... so yes it's because of the Mesh...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Voila
> Done
> 
> Thankfully nothing leaked out the air holes on the fill and first few vapes...
> 
> Let’s see how she goes but so far so good. I hope it holds out because this has been a very reliable device for me in the past.
> 
> Still upset about the battery drain issue which didn’t happen before and is only happening in the past few months. But that I will leave for another day ...
> 
> #rebuildableVaperChallenges


Just check everything on the exocet is tight, i found my flow pin needed a tightening ever so often. Also, replacing orings on the boro may help as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Just check everything on the exocet is tight, i found my flow pin needed a tightening ever so often. Also, replacing orings on the boro may help as well.



Thanks @Christos - when you say your Flow pin needed tightening, where would I tighten that on the Exocet?

Will consider changing the Boro orings next pitstop, thanks for that headsup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos - when you say your Flow pin needed tightening, where would I tighten that on the Exocet?
> Will consider changing the Boro orings next pitstop, thanks for that headsup



Gosh, it’s been so long since I had an Exocet. I think the bottom piece that has the air holes in it, try turn it to make sure it’s tight. Some people would say use a screwdriver inserted as a lever but I would only recommend finger tightness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Gosh, it’s been so long since I had an Exocet. I think the bottom piece that has the air holes in it, try turn it to make sure it’s tight. Some people would say use a screwdriver inserted as a lever but I would only recommend finger tightness.



Thanks @Christos - I will check it and try tighten it
Appreciate the headsup on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Also @Silver, make sure the boro glass goes on the right way.
If you look at the top of the boro glass it has one side that has been sanded at an angle. Make sure this side always points down I.e towards the boro gasket.

If I’m not making sense let me know and I’ll take pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Also @Silver, make sure the boro glass goes on the right way.
> If you look at the top of the boro glass it has one side that has been sanded at an angle. Make sure this side always points down I.e towards the boro gasket.
> 
> mid im increase let me know and I’ll take pics.



Thank you !
I will check that as well!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Silver this is the area to watch. I had the same issue with leaking then realised this could be the issue. I fluffed the cotton to fill the void and it worked for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zah007



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zah007

Anyone willing to let go of a vapeshell or xeta


----------



## Resistance

Zah007 said:


> Anyone willing to let go of a vapeshell or xeta



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeshell-infected-limited-edition.t64616/#post-824691

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zah007

Resistance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeshell-infected-limited-edition.t64616/#post-824691


Its a slightly put of my price range at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DonnyX

Barbara Wawa Edition







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## workshyfop

Zah007 said:


> Anyone willing to let go of a vapeshell or xeta



if its possible to send from the UK to SA the i may well have what you are after!! have sent you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## workshyfop

new to the forum, came across it while googling billet box stuff. good to see theres so much love for the BB out there!!

picked up my first authentic recently, had a few SXK ones previous but really liked the unicorn poo colourway so could not resist this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB standing by for the launch of the VapeSnail! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> BB standing by for the launch of the VapeSnail! Bazinga!
> View attachment 190280


I have to know what a vapesnail is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I have to know what a vapesnail is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

courtesy of Reddit. @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> I have to know what a vapesnail is





https://www.atmizoo.com/blog/setting-eyes-aios-vapesnail-billet-box-boro-compatible-aios/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 190320
> 
> https://www.atmizoo.com/blog/setting-eyes-aios-vapesnail-billet-box-boro-compatible-aios/



That looks awesome! Guessing it will have less condensation issues than the OG Borro tanks?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vape Snail from Atmizoo is a real winner for the BB! The wide range of airflows makes it a device for everyone from a tight MTL to a decent DL! If you are a BB fan then this is most certainly for you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That looks awesome! Guessing it will have less condensation issues than the OG Borro tanks?



I would hope so but condensation is always an issue with the BB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are a Billet Box person you will want a Vape Snail!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are a Billet Box person you will want a Vape Snail!
> View attachment 190657
> View attachment 190658


Is it that good @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Is it that good @Rob Fisher?



@Paul33 yes it is... the fact that it can go from a real MTL to a DL that I enjoy is amazing. I've had it for a couple of weeks now (got an advance copy) and I have had an operational BB since then. 

Will it replace my Dvarw DL Combos? No, it won't... not because it's sub-par... but because my Dvarw DL's are so simple to wick and clean and they are driven by my special collection of regulated mods.

But the VapeSnail is certainly a Chicken Dinner and I will be keeping mine for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still waiting for my Desktop Polishing wheel and am bored... time to play with the Billet Box... 



Top favourite bridges! Xeta, Flow V2, Exocet and Golden Flow V1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you still using Billet Box's the BoroPad from Velvet Vape will be of interest to you. It has airflow plugs and a pad to soak up condensation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

That's clever Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you still using Billet Box's the BoroPad from Velvet Vape will be of interest to you. It has airflow plugs and a pad to soak up condensation.
> View attachment 202131
> View attachment 202132
> View attachment 202133
> View attachment 202134
> View attachment 202135
> View attachment 202136


That’s super cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Group buy anyone?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

https://www.velvetvape.com/Boropad
https://www.velvetvape.com/Boropad-mtl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny

Having some issues with my 40w, is there anyone in SA who has 60w or Dicodes boards for a BB upgrade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RayDeny said:


> Having some issues with my 40w, is there anyone in SA who has 60w or Dicodes boards for a BB upgrade?


https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/evolv-dna60-with-charger

You'll just need to re-wire the switches

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Having some issues with my 40w, is there anyone in SA who has 60w or Dicodes boards for a BB upgrade?


The problem is that the button pcb is super fragile and brittle and breaks when you try remove the board. The best bet is to contact BBV and get a full board with fire button and up down board already attached and just fit a new board without having to do the very fine soldering on the fragile button pcb. There is two solder points needed but they are large and easy.

The other option is to try source a button locally (which I haven’t managed but haven’t looked extensively). 

The final option is to find a sxk BB and extract that button and use that on a brand new DNA 60.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> The problem is that the button pcb is super fragile and brittle and breaks when you try remove the board. The best bet is to contact BBV and get a full board with fire button and up down board already attached and just fit a new board without having to do the very fine soldering on the fragile button pcb. There is two solder points needed but they are large and easy.
> 
> The other option is to try source a button locally (which I haven’t managed but haven’t looked extensively).
> 
> The final option is to find a sxk BB and extract that button and use that on a brand new DNA 60.



Wich buttons are you referring to? I might be able to help there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Christos said:


> The problem is that the button pcb is super fragile and brittle and breaks when you try remove the board. The best bet is to contact BBV and get a full board with fire button and up down board already attached and just fit a new board without having to do the very fine soldering on the fragile button pcb. There is two solder points needed but they are large and easy.
> 
> The other option is to try source a button locally (which I haven’t managed but haven’t looked extensively).
> 
> The final option is to find a sxk BB and extract that button and use that on a brand new DNA 60.



thanks for the info @Christos , yeh unfortunately it’s the up/down buttons that are a problem, once I put the battery in the W runs up to 40 and when I click to bring it down it just runs right back up. I’ve managed to lock the the buttons at 22w so it’s usable at the moment but it’s annoying. Might look at a sxk, moving to Bali on the 19th so this might have to wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> thanks for the info @Christos , yeh unfortunately it’s the up/down buttons that are a problem, once I put the battery in the W runs up to 40 and when I click to bring it down it just runs right back up. I’ve managed to lock the the buttons at 22w so it’s usable at the moment but it’s annoying. Might look at a sxk, moving to Bali on the 19th so this might have to wait.


You can try cut the up down physical switches on the board as those had issues. Happy to explain further but be super careful not to move or disturb the fire button.

The board has an up and down button on the board that have had cold solder issues.

It may not resolve the issue but it’s usually the prime suspect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> thanks for the info @Christos , yeh unfortunately it’s the up/down buttons that are a problem, once I put the battery in the W runs up to 40 and when I click to bring it down it just runs right back up. I’ve managed to lock the the buttons at 22w so it’s usable at the moment but it’s annoying. Might look at a sxk, moving to Bali on the 19th so this might have to wait.


I have a few spare up / down boards for a BB I could also send you but you would need to work on the front of the BB where the screen is and replace that only as opposed to the physical DNA board. How comfortable are you with soldering?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What a bummer! They released the two new colours of the BB today and I missed it... I so want a White BB! Not Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> What a bummer! They released the two new colours of the BB today and I missed it... I so want a White BB! Not Bazinga!
> View attachment 218061


Love the dumpster fire engraving on it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It has been a long time since I had a BB in my hand... cleaned, recoiled and rewicked the Golden Odis Ti Flow! I had forgotten just how well it vaped! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

That looks stunning Rob!

happy new year!
Wishing you lots of health and happiness ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Maintenance is done! Polished the positive post and the boro base pin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for the Nugget BB to go operational along with the best BB Panels ever!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88

Good day guys, so I have a bit of an issue, I got a Billet Box finally and I'm loving everything about it, I'm just having some wicking issues with the Atmizoo Vapeshell, it seems like the first 10 pulls right after it has been wicked are amazing and flavourful and straight after the vapes become a little more and more dry with each pull, I have rewicked it 3 times and I just did an MTL build on the last wicking and the same issue, is there a certain way I should be wicking this bridge to maintain a nice saturated vape from it? DL or MTL I don't seem to be having luck with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> Good day guys, so I have a bit of an issue, I got a Billet Box finally and I'm loving everything about it, I'm just having some wicking issues with the Atmizoo Vapeshell, it seems like the first 10 pulls right after it has been wicked are amazing and flavourful and straight after the vapes become a little more and more dry with each pull, I have rewicked it 3 times and I just did an MTL build on the last wicking and the same issue, is there a certain way I should be wicking this bridge to maintain a nice saturated vape from it? DL or MTL I don't seem to be having luck with it


It doesn't work you need to sell it again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

CashKat88 said:


> Good day guys, so I have a bit of an issue, I got a Billet Box finally and I'm loving everything about it, I'm just having some wicking issues with the Atmizoo Vapeshell, it seems like the first 10 pulls right after it has been wicked are amazing and flavourful and straight after the vapes become a little more and more dry with each pull, I have rewicked it 3 times and I just did an MTL build on the last wicking and the same issue, is there a certain way I should be wicking this bridge to maintain a nice saturated vape from it? DL or MTL I don't seem to be having luck with it


Best advice is to watch YouTube vids on vapshell... few out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Honestly it is both my best and worst bridge for the BB. My trick is using a wrap 2.5 mm MTL wire. It ohms in at about .90 ohm. Wicking is a trick and will probably take you a few times to get right. 
I have tried many different ways but the one that works for me is to trim the leads by following the outer edges of the vape shell. This creates a sort of arrow looking end. 
Comb them out quite a bit and gently lay the wick over the bottom juice ports. 
What you can sometimes do is to also insert a screwdriver from the bottom of the vape shell to raise and create a small cavity. 
It is a nightmare to get going but for me that loves to tinker and play with things like this I love it. Don't give up. Keep trying and maybe post some pictures. 
I will be doing my rewick tomorrow so I will post my pictures. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Gadgetboy said:


> Honestly it is both my best and worst bridge for the BB. My trick is using a wrap 2.5 mm MTL wire. It ohms in at about .90 ohm. Wicking is a trick and will probably take you a few times to get right.
> I have tried many different ways but the one that works for me is to trim the leads by following the outer edges of the vape shell. This creates a sort of arrow looking end.
> Comb them out quite a bit and gently lay the wick over the bottom juice ports.
> What you can sometimes do is to also insert a screwdriver from the bottom of the vape shell to raise and create a small cavity.
> It is a nightmare to get going but for me that loves to tinker and play with things like this I love it. Don't give up. Keep trying and maybe post some pictures.
> I will be doing my rewick tomorrow so I will post my pictures.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk



Awesome I would appreciate that, I did try cutting along the edges but I didn't comb it out that much, I will do so and also I will try the screwdriver in the wick hole to create a cavity that seems to be a winner of an idea, I've got to finish the juice in the tank and I will try rewick again tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome I would appreciate that


No problems. Pop me a PM and I'll take some detailed pics for you. 
I did battle for about 2 weeks when I first got it but once I got it right I won't look back. 
What coils are you using in the shell?

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Gadgetboy said:


> No problems. Pop me a PM and I'll take some detailed pics for you.
> I did battle for about 2 weeks when I first got it but once I got it right I won't look back.
> What coils are you using in the shell?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk


I PM'd you


----------



## Gadgetboy

Don't know if you have seen @Rob Fisher video but this is exactly how I do the wicking.
As promised i will take some photos tonight while I do mine and send them to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

So just for guys that's also having issues with the vape shell here are a couple close up pictures of my setup. I'm currently using Vandy vape MTL wire. 7 wraps at 2.5mm. Ohms are 0,92.





















Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hakhan

wicked as per @Gadgetboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 225418
> View attachment 225419
> View attachment 225420
> View attachment 225421



No @Rob Fisher , You are making me so want another one now.
They look absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 225418
> View attachment 225419
> View attachment 225420
> View attachment 225421


Love the white one looks great Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Unfortunately my BB has been in my cupboard for the last year. It keeps draining battery even when switched off. But i miss it terribly

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

If battery draining wasnt an issue, it would have been my daily setup

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Unfortunately my BB has been in my cupboard for the last year. It keeps draining battery even when switched off. But i miss it terribly



mine does the same @SmokeyJoe 
And it’s too much of a mission for me to take out the batteries as a solution
I like to have several mods on the go at a time, so they must just sit there and be ready for action whenever I pick it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31

SmokeyJoe said:


> Unfortunately my BB has been in my cupboard for the last year. It keeps draining battery even when switched off. But i miss it terribly


If you not using it, maybe consider selling?


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Munro31 said:


> If you not using it, maybe consider selling?


Unfortunately i cant. It was given to me by one of our esteemed forum members which i highly respect. I could never part with it. Even if i dont use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

SmokeyJoe said:


> Unfortunately i cant. It was given to me by one of our esteemed forum members which i highly respect. I could never part with it. Even if i dont use it


Can't blame a guy for trying!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Billet Box Family!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Yoh i have not posted on the form in a long time but i need advice or direction to a device. 

I am thinking of getting myself a billetbox mod but need to know if i can get the airflow to be a tight mtl draw. I have a vandyvape simple ex currently for tobacco's and they are not on the market any more so was thinking of billet box. Is this a good idea or what would you smart people recommend to replace the simple ex?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

antonherbst said:


> Yoh i have not posted on the form in a long time but i need advice or direction to a device.
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a billetbox mod but need to know if i can get the airflow to be a tight mtl draw. I have a vandyvape simple ex currently for tobacco's and they are not on the market any more so was thinking of billet box. Is this a good idea or what would you smart people recommend to replace the simple ex?



Welcome back sir!

There has been a couple of new bridges out for the BB the last few years, for MTL and RDL. Uncle @Rob Fisher has tested most of them and can give a more educated opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru

antonherbst said:


> Yoh i have not posted on the form in a long time but i need advice or direction to a device.
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a billetbox mod but need to know if i can get the airflow to be a tight mtl draw. I have a vandyvape simple ex currently for tobacco's and they are not on the market any more so was thinking of billet box. Is this a good idea or what would you smart people recommend to replace the simple ex?


There was an abundance of MTL RTAs released in the last 2 years that you literally can’t go wrong with the Expromizer 4 or 5, Pioneer, Glaz mini, Siren V4. These are true MTL RTAs that’ll satisfy any tight draw fanatic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Yoh i have not posted on the form in a long time but i need advice or direction to a device.
> 
> I am thinking of getting myself a billetbox mod but need to know if i can get the airflow to be a tight mtl draw. I have a vandyvape simple ex currently for tobacco's and they are not on the market any more so was thinking of billet box. Is this a good idea or what would you smart people recommend to replace the simple ex?



@antonherbst get yourself a Pioneer Insider! It goes from MTL to DL and everything in between! Reasonably priced (especially compared to some of the over-hyped bridges). Excellent flavour!

@Sir Vape has stock and if I'm not mistaken they have 2 left so don't delay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Thanks for the information and i will have a look into all the tank suggestions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

there must be something in the air because I find myself wanting a billet box again but finding one seems to be near impossible!

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Panels are going to be a lot easier to get real soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Anyone with a billet box no longer in use please contact me


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box Family!
> View attachment 225617


Very sophisticated and elegant. Like a james bond vape. What do these go for. These are to pretty to use. They belong in the lounge on a floating shelf boxed in with glass and a led shining down on them.


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> Billet Box Family!
> View attachment 225617


Nvm i checked 15K on that table atleast. 240usd on billetbox vapor each.

( wondering what fish does for a living. Cant deal.)


----------



## Grand Guru

Morix said:


> Nvm i checked 15K on that table atleast. 240usd on billetbox vapor each.
> 
> ( wondering what fish does for a living. Cant deal.)


He's either bass fishing or pit stopping some Dvarws. Pretty hectic schedule

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> Panels are going to be a lot easier to get real soon!
> View attachment 241555


Ag no man robby man... Im so jealous. Anything starwars is always a great display anywhere in ones home. From the days of darth mual, for me thats when i got hooked.

Ill have to get those 2x1 canvases with printed starwars characters, because these mods are 2 tanks of gas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Some new clothes and jewellery for the BB while it lusts over other BBs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Some new clothes and jewellery for the BB while it lusts over other BBs.
> View attachment 243661


that's cool

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I’ll be back in a day or two. Having a good time in the mountains.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> I’ll be back in a day or two. Having a good time in the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you have some "green" juice to enjoy that scene. Looks great stay safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beta version of the new Billet Box panels from Obey Robot! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail Baby! At LONG LAST I finally got my hands on an original WHITE Billet Box! Bazinga! I have been after a white BB for so long and have missed out on more than a few Saturday sales! Lab Ratbald R4C 2022 original! Thank you @charln! You rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail Baby! The full range of Atmizoo Snailtanks! All colours! Bazinga! Let's try the blue Snailtank first! They are slightly smaller internally than a boro tank and subsequently stronger... however some of the bridges are a tight fit. The Mobb Mini without its crown fits fine but the crown touches the side so I have left it off. Love the base and top ring and the way the bottom comes off... makes life a whole heap easier when installing and removing bridges! Very easy fill and the hole is big enough to let the air out when filling so no spillage! Beautifully finished off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The full range of Atmizoo Snailtanks! All colours! Bazinga! Let's try the blue Snailtank first! They are slightly smaller internally than a boro tank and subsequently stronger... however some of the bridges are a tight fit. The Mobb Mini without its crown fits fine but the crown touches the side so I have left it off. Love the base and top ring and the way the bottom comes off... makes life a whole heap easier when installing and removing bridges! Very easy fill and the hole is big enough to let the air out when filling so no spillage! Beautifully finished off!
> View attachment 252204
> View attachment 252205
> View attachment 252206
> View attachment 252207
> View attachment 252208
> View attachment 252209



Those are really nice. The OG boro tank has its drawbacks and the newer generation tanks with silicon plugs are far better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DavyH said:


> Those are really nice. The OG boro tank has its drawbacks and the newer generation tanks with silicon plugs are far better.



100% agree! Zero leaking so far so it is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zero leaking (like others often do) while refilling! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's try the Fushia Snail Tank with the original BB Bridge! The V1 Exocet! Was and still is an excellent BB Bridge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just noticed a change in the new Rev4.C Billet Box's. Inserting and removing a battery is a whole lot easier and you no longer have to smash the BB in your hand to get the battery to move. Well, that's a big win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snail Tank - I love the way the silicone plug stands upright and out of the way when filling! Another win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two days and 5 refills and almost zero condensation. Snail Tank for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Got another white Billet Box! White mods rule! Here is the white boro family all with Drip Tips by Bill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Got another white Billet Box! White mods rule! Here is the white boro family all with Drip Tips by Bill!
> View attachment 255591


Love the Boxer which will be way over my stay married budget, like those drip tips the more often you have posted photos of them in use! Where exactly can they be purchased?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Love the Boxer which will be way over my stay married budget, like those drip tips the more often you have posted photos of them in use! Where exactly can they be purchased?



@Timwis Bill Foster makes them. His FB group is https://www.facebook.com/groups/536392933358949

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> @Timwis Bill Foster makes them. His FB group is https://www.facebook.com/groups/536392933358949
> View attachment 255594
> View attachment 255595


Small world when trying to find out where he resides by going to his personal Facebook page I see he went to Didcot secondary modern school which is now St Brinus which is the school my son went to as I lived in Didcot between 1998 and 2014!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Small world when trying to find out where he resides by going to his personal Facebook page I see he went to Didcot secondary modern school which is now St Brinus which is the school my son went to as I lived in Didcot between 1998 and 2014!



The world is indeed small!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Two days and 5 refills and almost zero condensation. Snail Tank for the win!
> View attachment 252312
> View attachment 252313


Any idea how this gets so little condensation without a little rubber thingy like the BP Mods Insider has or not even a condensation plug or similar?

I much prefer the airflow using a standard boro tank over the insider plastic tank but the condensation on the boro is insane even using the dampless plug.

this might be the best of both worlds ESPECIALLY if there is so little condensation with having anything under the tank at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Any idea how this gets so little condensation without a little rubber thingy like the BP Mods Insider has or not even a condensation plug or similar?
> 
> I much prefer the airflow using a standard boro tank over the insider plastic tank but the condensation on the boro is insane even using the dampless plug.
> 
> this might be the best of both worlds ESPECIALLY if there is so little condensation with having anything under the tank at all.



Not sure @Paul33. Maybe the silicone seals are just so perfect? And the Cloud Mods bridge is just perfect. Condensation has always been the weakness of the boro system. In fact, I have 3 Billet Boxes awaiting replacement inners because they all failed eventually I have been using the SnailTank Cloud Mods RBA in my BB's and Boxer Boro Mod and while there is always a little condensation it has been nothing like I used to get in the old days..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure @Paul33. Maybe the silicone seals are just so perfect? And the Cloud Mods bridge is just perfect. Condensation has always been the weakness of the boro system. In fact, I have 3 Billet Boxes awaiting replacement inners because they all failed eventually I have been using the SnailTank Cloud Mods RBA in my BB's and Boxer Boro Mod and while there is always a little condensation it has been nothing like I used to get in the old days..


I’ll give one a go I reckon. The dampless helps in the sense that it keeps the condensation away from the board but oh my word there is so much in there when I rewick at night. So soo much. Probably going to stick to the bp tank for now. At least the condensation stays in the little rubber thing and doesn’t go everywhere.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ultimate panels for a Billet Box! The engraved and polished aluminium panels from Obey Robot in Durbs! World class! Awesome to see a South African Vendore doing High-End work!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ultimate panels for a Billet Box! The engraved and polished aluminium panels from Obey Robot in Durbs! World class! Awesome to see a South African Vendore doing High-End work!
> View attachment 259782
> View attachment 259783


Some skilled work there.
Was it CNC'd ? 
I imagine its a pricey machine.
Is that actual wire mesh in a layered background?

Very fancy I must say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Some skilled work there.
> Was it CNC'd ?
> I imagine its a pricey machine.
> Is that actual wire mesh in a layered background?
> 
> Very fancy I must say.



It is laser engraved and hand-polished. Yes, they are pricey because many many hours of handwork go into making them. The end result is worth it. They are just beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The more I use the Atmizoo Snail Tanks the more I love them! Some step-by-step pics of using the Snail Tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Slamphibian

Rob Fisher said:


> The more I use the Atmizoo Snail Tanks the more I love them! Some step-by-step pics of using the Snail Tank!
> View attachment 263065
> View attachment 263066
> View attachment 263067
> View attachment 263068
> View attachment 263069
> View attachment 263070


100% agree @Rob Fisher I swear by them. Cleaning and building in them is a breeze too - no need to have to use tweezers to try get your chimney into the boro anymore. I purchased one of each colour and have never touched a original boro since!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I have a soft spot for PRC Proros but after an incident with my gasket late Friday night these boros are looking very attractive

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slamphibian

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I have a soft spot for PRC Proros but after an incident with my gasket late Friday night these boros are looking very attractive


You wont regret the Snail Tank @Halfdaft Customs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I have a soft spot for PRC Proros but after an incident with my gasket late Friday night these boros are looking very attractive



I paid a huge sum for my PRC Boro and it was an abomination. The gasket is useless! Never managed to use the stinking thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Rob Fisher said:


> I paid a huge sum for my PRC Boro and it was an abomination. The gasket is useless! Never managed to use the stinking thing!


That nice peek one you got with your Atom? 
I think that I was a bit lucky with mine as it started out as a loaner model and I ended up buying it, so the gasket had been broken in some before I had recieved it and got almost 2 months of good use out of it before I had any issues. 
I also had an issue last night where my BBV boro gasket popped out, but giving everything a good clean, letting it dry then very carefully placing it back seems to have solved the issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfdaft Customs said:


> That nice peek one you got with your Atom?
> I think that I was a bit lucky with mine as it started out as a loaner model and I ended up buying it, so the gasket had been broken in some before I had recieved it and got almost 2 months of good use out of it before I had any issues.
> I also had an issue last night where my BBV boro gasket popped out, but giving everything a good clean, letting it dry then very carefully placing it back seems to have solved the issue



Yes that one... I have given it to a mate to try a few gaskets... but will give it another go when it returns!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB Panels and Fire Buttons!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB G10 panels washed, coconut oil applied and now soaking in! Will use a soft cloth to remove the excess oil in an hour.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Obey Robot has got in a few goodies I have been trying to get my hands on for a long time! Coloured screws (Gold for my Nuggets), Flush nuts and most importantly, the goodie that replaces the negative spring and allows you to remove the battery without smashing the Billet Box in your hand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Obey Robot has got in a few goodies I have been trying to get my hands on for a long time! Coloured screws (Gold for my Nuggets), Flush nuts and most importantly, the goodie that replaces the negative spring and allows you to remove the battery without smashing the Billet Box in your hand!
> View attachment 267429
> View attachment 267430
> View attachment 267431
> View attachment 267432
> View attachment 267433
> View attachment 267434



Ah, now I see what that goodie is for!
brilliant

i always felt bad smashing the BB on my hand to get the batt out.
i was always scared I’d miss or something would go wrong and the Billet would go flying across the room or smash the table

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Whale BB screw and negative battery point replaced!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

